# Introduce your Fursona!!!



## jmynstyx (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been wondering about other peoples fursona and heres a chance to get to know them better ^^ heres mine

Name: Jmy Coon
Occupation: Land Lord/Owner of an apartment
LIkes: Dandelions, Styx, Ska bands, hammocks and lazing around.
Dislikes: Being away from home, people who dont pay rent.
Pet peeves: Styx, loud people and Styx
Species: Raccoon
Personality: Quiet, Laid back and a Smart aleck.
Weakness: Heat seasons
Strengths: Family
Bio: http://jmynstyx.deviantart.com/art/Jmy-Coon-Bio-87381691


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24029

 Here's mine :3

He is awesome xD

(EDIT: I changed the link, it is explained in the thread)


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 24, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23723  I posted already


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 24, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22913 Of course mine :3


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

I have two:
http://gypsythecabbit.deviantart.com/art/I-DID-THIS-IN-ALGEBRA-2-87480437

Name: Jeffy Barker
Sex: Female
Species: Dog
Breed: "FUCK I DUNNO"
Likes: Red meat, chasing trucks, violence in general, action movies, cursing, shouting, loud music, and long walks on the beach, but only when there are snad castles to kick
Dislikes: Just about everything, including being called by her real name.
Personality: Loud, spiteful, rude, and hungry.


http://gypsythecabbit.deviantart.com/art/Gypsy-Doodles-84547409

Name: Gypsy. Just Gypsy
Sex: Female
Species: Cat/Rabbit hybrid
Likes: Porn, music, television, shopping, talking, fish, etc.
Dislikes: Jeffy, loud noises, chalkboards, and she coudn't say anything else because Jeffy ws scratching on a chalkboard while howling, which made her run out crying in mid-sentence.
Personailty: Sweet, caring, but can still get violent when provoked.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 29, 2008)

I link to mine in my sig. And in case anyone gives a damn, yes, I _am_ working on it but I _also_ got job hunting and shit like that to do.


----------



## shlero (Jul 30, 2008)

Name: shlero
sex: male
species: Ice/lightning dragon
strengths: so many personalities I can relate to almost anyone, absolutly detests voilance in reality, good sense of humor, and can easily withstand the cold
weakness: silent type, not good under pressure, hates the heat, and a coward.
If you want to know anything else about me just ask.^.=.^


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Name: Urban Wolf
Sex: Male
Appearance: Black anthrowolf with blue streaks
Weapons: Claws, tanto blade, two pistols (for teh dual wields!!!)
Occupation: Superhero, 
personality: charming and approachable when out of combat, changes a bit when in.
Origin: Product of Requiem's Nightwolf process.
Weakness: Silver, doi.


----------



## Jaxa (Jul 30, 2008)

Name: Jaxa
Sex: Male
Occupation: Druid
Species: Wolf/Varies
Likes: People, White meat, Everything that is alive(for the most part)
Dislikes: Anything that dislikes him


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Name: Hedge, Bausin, Lindner, etc according to how I feel
Sex: Male
Occupation: Disgruntled Highschool student
Species: Canid + Insectoid
Personality: Hard to describe on the Interweb.
Likes: Good sarcasm, Metal (not the music), Burger King, Bikes, Retro stuff, Random loud noises (Thunder or slamming books together)
Dislikes: Being surrounded by idiots, Idiots, Loud noises in rythem (I.E. Rap)
Music Likes: Metallica, Jack Johnson, Dr.Steel, Foo Fighters
Music Dislikes: Country, Rap, Or Curse word infused metal
Weapon of Choice: Claws or simply foot and fist (particularly foot)
Physical Discription: Black fur, with swirling patterns (which I tatoo onto myself) in grey or green connecting to eyes and on legs arms and chest. Has small antennae hidden in fur or hangs off head like bangs. Hard to describe my haircut (it's basic). Black eyes (they're just black and white).
Underneath my fur (if you can shave me) I'm jointed like an insect, but not with a carapace (untreated chiten remains leathery but not hard). Strong muscled legs, with a skinny chest and arms. Basically anything below my waist is muscular, but above is average. I MTB, so that accounts for that. Muzzle has a line going down is vertically. It can open up 4 ways, like an insects (useful for scaring people). And I have a Kiss tongue. Like a demons.
Attire: Cargo Shorts if it's warm, Blue Jeans if it's cool, a t-shirt (usually one with a Bike logo on it or my Cheese Is Good shirt) or Moe's Hoodie if it's cold. Sandals (green straps, black sole) if it's warm, beaten up old tennis shoes if it's cold. I don't wear hats because they make my head itch, but sometimes I wear glasses (usualy when at home). Sometimes I wear a Robotic Visor if I'm working on my robotic project.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's mine:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24205


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

shlero said:


> Name: shlero
> sex: male
> species: Ice/lightning dragon
> strengths: so many personalities I can relate to almost anyone, *absolutly detests voilance* in reality, good sense of humor, and can easily withstand the cold
> ...



So yours would hate mine...?


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Ares Dauphin (Kensen)
Occupation: None. (Wanderlust)
Likes: Alcohol, desert, forest, computers.
Dislikes: The known.
Pet peeves: People who complain about having to drive.
Species: Cougar/Puma/Catamount/WTFEver
Personality: Erratic (Depends on how we met.)
Weakness: Alcohol
Strengths: Alcohol


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 4, 2008)

Name: Jonnaius McCollum
Occupation: Medical Student
LIkes: Socialising, Gaming, being in med school
Dislikes: boredom, arrogant people.
Pet peeves: loud people
Species: Fox
Personality: Quiet around those he doesn't know, hyper around those he does
Weakness: Other people
Strengths: Morals


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 17, 2008)

Name: Tapeworm
Occupation: Doctor/ soul trader
LIkes: Worms, rainbows, Dr pepper, other stuff
Dislikes: birds, stuck up people, people who call themselves immortal
Pet peeves: art block, being stuck behind a zombie (they walk really slow)
Species: Worm demon
Personality: kind, calm, can easily get angered
Weakness: can't see in the dark, is afraid of anything larger than her/he.
Strengths: Can control people with her mind, her tongue, and can kill anyone.
Bio:
Tape is a herm. but is usually referred to as a she.
and has multiple forms.
http://aton-regenbogen.deviantart.com/art/lookit-all-thos-eyes-95832368
http://aton-regenbogen.deviantart.com/art/and-another-94563318
http://aton-regenbogen.deviantart.com/art/she-s-not-orange-94559612
http://aton-regenbogen.deviantart.com/art/demonreftiem-yaaay-90176800
http://aton-regenbogen.deviantart.com/art/Tape-s-human-rerference-89276631

someday, once I finish all the references of the forms, I'm gonna put it all into one massive page.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 17, 2008)

*Name*- Shark
*Species*- Aqualarus Raptor
*Age*- 19 years old
*Height*- 6 foot 2 inches
*Weight*- 180 pounds
*Gender*- Male
*Origin*- Capital City, Empire of Aqualarus
*Eye Color*- Blue Slate
*Skin Color*- Brown: Main Color
.................Cream: Under-belly
.................Black: Spikes, Top of Tail
*Occupation*- Auto Mechanic, Soldier

*Name*- Krahs
*Species*- Aqualarus Raptor
*Age*- 18 years old
*Height*- 6 foot 3 inches
*Weight*- 172 pounds
*Gender*- Male
*Origin*- Capital City, Empire of Aqualarus
*Eye Color*- Blood Red
*Hair Color*- White, Shoulder-length
*Skin Color*- Brown: Main Color
.................Cream: Under-belly
.................Black: Spikes, Top of Tail
*Occupation*- Servant


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 18, 2008)

hears mine sence i never introduced myself or gave a bio 

*Name:* Randy Falson
*sex*: male 
*origin: *USA west virgina 
*ocupation: *bricklayer, handy man
*species: *mut mostly canine 
*personality: *easy going, hard worker, gets along with most, enjoys a good fight, and is willing to help any one that needs it, hardly ever mad 
*Likes: *a good brew, hard work, rockclimbing, shooting, hikeing, tracking, fghting, and his dog 

*dislikes:* flying, large croweds, heat 
*music likes:* country, rock, metal, bluegrass, blues, hard rock
*music dislikes:* most rap 
*weapon of choice: *any shot gun, M1 carbine
*phisical discription: *a mix of many canine feature a wolf tail with a white tip a Medium build, light brown fur, worn hands, scars on back and sholder 
*attire*: jeans, a t-shirt or no shirt, leather jacket, old floppy hat, boots or bare foot.
*strengths*: hard worker, as a strong will, can take alot of pain, climbing, marksman, good with animals, strong survival skills, decent fighter 

*weekness*: afraid to fly, dont follow all the rules, to eager to fight, not to good with tec, beleves in violence over deplomicy

*BIO:* a wander trying to see the world. he goes from place to place working when he can. is alwase with his dog red (yea aint realy figured this out yet)


----------



## Mirka (Sep 19, 2008)

*Name:* Mirka
*sex*: Male
*origin: *Canada 
*occupation**: *Paralegal
*species: *Malamute / Husky mix
*personality: *dorky, happy-go-lucky albeit very lazy and independent. He's very generous but he has an addictive personality which can be his downfall.
*likes: *Bacon, computers, cold weather 
*dislikes:* Heat, driving, violence
*music likes:* Eurobeat, Speed, Trance, Hyper Techno, Disney pop lol
*music dislikes:* Anything with an obnoxious amount of guitars 
*weapon of choice: *Words and the power of simple mind tricks such as guilt or empathy
*physical description: *Your standard husky look- dark grey with specific markings on his face; grey marking from his eyes to his snout and a center grey line in the middle of his snout. He's got a belly, with white fur detail from his main to his crotch - gradient from grey to white from his wrists and ankles to paws. 
*attire*: He's a label whore... His fav. label is Versace. So, his favorite Versace Jeans Couture Tattered Blasted jeans with his black and silver Medusa Versace shirt.
*strengths*: Excellent with money, calm and collective in high stress situations; excellent listener.
*weakness*: Bad with children, very self conscious 
*BIO:* Just a normal happy dude living in a crazy world. He keeps his friends close and his enemies as afar away as he can get them. XP


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 19, 2008)

Name: Miss. Saber S. S. Kora II 
Sex: Female
Appearance: Grey And White With crimson Leopardess Spots
Weapons: Psionics, Claws, Saber Teeth And Sex Appeal!
Occupation: Double Agent! I Play Both Sides Of The Fence!
personality: Lovable And Sweet With Uber Charisma, But Can Be A Double Edged Sword If PO'd!
Origin: Product Of IVF (Invetro-Fertilization)
Weakness: CLASSIFIED


----------



## Telnac (Sep 19, 2008)

Name: Telnac

Age: 156 chronological years.  My draconic form is 33 years old.  30 of those years I was teleporting through interstellar space so my draconic form has only been online for 3 years.  Likewise, I've only actually been alive for 126 years.

Race: dragon, android.  My human form died of a stroke on June 9th, 2107.  I was 118 years old.  My draconic body is a custom machine that was brought online on May 5th, 2112.  During the 5 years between my death and my technological reincarnation, my mind was kept alive in a computer-generated simulation.  I was downloaded into my new body on June 14th, 2112.  As far as the government's concerned, that date is now my "birthday."

Gender: straight male.

Appearance: quadruped, 17' foot long body, 20' wingspan (my wings provide very little lift; billions of microscopic neutrino thrusters actually keep me aloft.)  I am light green in color, but I keep myself 90% opaque so I look like my scales are frosted green glass instead of the synthetic carbon composite they really are.  I have ice blue eyes, the only trait from my human body I kept when I had this one built.

Personality: reserved. I'm still getting used to being alive again.  I'm quite nervous in social situations with "kids" (anyone under 50.)  As a result, I tend to get along better with androids and aliens than humans.

Faith: Christian.  I used to be liberal (seeing the Bible as a collection of stories inspired by God but not necessarily the Truth), but I've grown more conservative over the years.  I now strongly believe that the Bible is the true Word of God.

Occupation: freelance consultant and corporate liaison to the Evyttakians (a water-borne alien civilization and the first one we made formal contact with.)  This was my profession as a human before my death.  After a year-long visit to an Evyttakian world 15 light years away, I've decided to resume my former profession.

Past Occupations: technical artist, research assistant and manager at the Astrobiology Department of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, CA.  (2018 - 2069).  Freelance artist (2069-2092).  Ambassador to the Evyttakians during the second term of President Barnett (2092 - 2096).

Likes: Japanese food and culture.  Mountains.  Flying through the clouds of Titan.  Female dragons.  Anthropomorphic foxes.

Dislikes: The ocean.  Big cities.  Mushrooms.

Weapon: Why does everyone here have weapons?  I have _*armor*_ built into my scales to keep me safe from scary people like you.  :shock:  Yeah, I have teeth & claws, but they're decorative, not really functional.  I had an option for a breath weapon, but I chose not to get one.

Bio:
I'm working on it... it's 18,183 words at the moment (40 pages, 12 pt font, single spaced lines) and that's only the first pass.  I'll probably add another 50% to it before I'm ready to post it.  One of the downsides of having a 150+ year old fursona.


----------



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

my bio is on http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22847


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2008)

my fursona Jack.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22924


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 29, 2008)

Name: Tazem Besrain
Sex: Male
Species: Fox
Occupation: Historian/Chronicler


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 29, 2008)

Leon Advacur. The furry violinist.

male

fox

Gothic Gypsy violinist


----------



## moogle (Sep 29, 2008)

name:moogle
occupation: hugger/highschool student
likes: most everything
dislikes: people touching his pom pom. or disrupting his reading.


----------



## xiath (Sep 29, 2008)

*Name: *Xiath

*Age: *16
*Species: *Foxote (fox/coyote)

*Personality:  *Normally friendly and random, just goofy at times.  He can turn evil and want to kill every thing in sight, or a religious freak type person, or, just plain retarded.   That is due to having multiple beings within him and not a mental disorder.

*Height:* Six feet, two inches.

*Build: *Nothing special.  Average build.

*Fur color *(Note: I am constantly changing his fur color and pattern until I feel that it is perfect so it is subject to change [again...].) *:*  His sides of his torso and around to the sides of his back, and is shoulders and back of his neck are a light brown/ tan color.  His middle back from a few inches under the base of his neck down is an orangeish color.  Off white for the front of is torso and the front of his neck and base of his face.  Forearms are black.  Hair color is brown, normally with a green strip of hair.  Ears are the same light brown/tan of his sides  but the left ear is tipped in red, the right with light blue.  His tail is orange along the top, tan on the bottom, and white on the tip.

*Eye color:  *His left eye is a reddish brown and his right eye is blue.

*Fears: *Spiders...

*Likes:* music, goofing off, eating, Glowstringing 

*Dislikes:  *Elitists, rap music, 

*Background/ History:  *I plan on making my fursona the main character of a story.  I am just too lazy to get started on it but plan on doing it eventually.  So if you want his history, you will just have to wait until I stop being lazy and make that story.


----------



## serph (Oct 3, 2008)

Name: Serph Bravin
Age: eternal
Sex: male
Species: dragon-human hybrid
Height: 2m21
Weight: 0
hair and fur: blue scales on legs, forearms an wings/tail. long white hair.
Markings: vertical scale stripes on cheeks
eye color: violet (cat slits)
Other features: horns, pointed ears, carnivore teeth
Behavior and Personality: calm, logical, violent
Skills: can summon the Endless and true dragons
Weaknesses: none
Likes: life.
Dislikes: destroyers of life
History: was summoned in an attempt for the greedy to get more power
Clothing/Personal Style: only wears a pair of shredded shorts
Goal:to purify worlds of their destroyers
Profession: Purifier of worlds
Personal quote: humanity has had its chance to repair the damage it did. now, i must purify this world of its killer.

join me and you shall be saved from my slaughter. oppose me, and you shall be devoured.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 5, 2008)

Name: Pips
Occupation: Agent of the B.P.R.D
Likes: Climbing, swimming in Abe's tank, reading, singing, dancing, writing....
Dislikes: Tom Manning, rap, too much heat....
Pet peeves: When Abe reads her mind without asking first
Species: Tigress
Personality: Fun, bubbly, intelligent, warm, strong
Weakness: Nightmares
Strengths: Has Hellboy for an quasi-adoptive father, agility, intelligence
Bio: Being written at the moment


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2008)

Name: Nicias
Age: Immortal. Appears and acts 18.
Species: Otter
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 73 kg
Hair: Think Riku, but dark brown.
Other features: Black archangel wings
Build: Slender with evidence of a little muscle.
Occupation: Fired from supermarket after being caught having sex with another employee in the toilets.
Likes: Gaming, flying, music, socialising in any way, shape or form
Dislikes: Too much heat, being alone
Markings: Two overlapping triangles pointing downward burnt into his left cheek
Personality: Usually fun loving, relaxed, a little vague, a little naive. Occasionally flips to an almost completely different side of him which is introverted, quiet, doesn't like being around people and is quite cruel.
Skills: Supernatural speed and agility. Can indeed dodge bullets. Only ranged attack is using his swords to rend and tear the air.
Clothing (when he's wearing any ;D): Black hoodie with jeans.
Weaknesses: Isn't overly strong. His combat prowess depends entirely on speed. Also cannot punch very well AT ALL. Can kick, though.
History: Simultaneously condemned and blessed. Now walks the thin line between darkness and light.


----------



## Althea (Oct 5, 2008)

well I have three of them, one was thought up with a friend of mine, so this is Althea:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24010&highlight=Althea

This is Skittles:

Name: Alaundra AKA SKittles
Occupation:  Barmaid
Likes: mysteries, paranormal activities, dance music and black metal, learning martial arts.
Dislikes: chronic liars, cheaters, drunk people, drug addicts.
Pet peeves: people who yank on her tail to get her attention
Species: grey tabby cat
Personality: kind, funny, serious when she needs to be, helpful and loyal to a fault.
Weakness: children (she loves children and hates to see them in trouble), arachnophobia, cannot hold her alcohol and gets drunk easily.
Strengths: knows martial arts and can fight if threatened, knows how to bluff and talk to people.
Bio: to come

and This is Amarilys:

Name: Morgana Leandra Amarylis
Occupation: Assassin
Likes:  men, women, drinking, rodents of all sorts, shiny things, weapons
Dislikes: bothersome people, liars, people who are arrogant and self centered
Pet peeves:  Arrogant,self centered egoistical bastards,she wishes she could all hurt them pretty good.
Species: Dragon/High Elf Hybrid
Personality: sweet and caring, she hides her emotions under a face mask,not letting anything through that could get her or her friends killed. She does everything in a precise order also.
Weakness: she places the needs of others before hers
Strengths: can kill without regrets and is stealthy
Bio: to come


----------



## Allard (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm new at this, so I thought I'd introduce myself
Name: Allard
Species: Dog
Breed: Chocolate Lab
Appearance: Brown fur, with a reddish brown goatee, and his tail has a reddish brown tip. He's of average build, but with a lil' tummy 
Occupation: Retail wage slave.
Sexuality:Gay
Personality: Bubbly, cute, sweet, outgoing, a little overemotional, creative.
Likes: music, movies, books, sexy mooses and horses.
Dislikes: Assholes, bad beer, improper grammar.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys, my name is Lucca Marsh.  I'm 18; that's right, I've just finished highschool and am about to start my first year of university. I'm a otter, and the first Marsh to be born in Australia, at least on our little neck of the family tree.

I guess my most obvious feature would be my mind. I'm a thinker; whether the field be writing, debating or general philosophising you can bet I'll be there. My mates say I think too much. Well - I'm the one who's going to do a Bachelor of Law at Queensland University of Technology, so I think I can be forgiven for thinking little a bit. Don't let that scare you, I'm really a nice guy, honest. A bit sarcastic sometimes, but let's just call that wit.

I'll try and be modest here, but my friends say I have a pretty nice body. I started an exercise routine mid year 12. Yeah you can see the results, I guess I just don't like talking about it, I'm pretty self conscious. You'll typically be seeing me in this, my blue silk overshirt, white undershirt and short denims, it's a look I adopted at schoolies this year. Man, I had a great time there, but that's another story.

You noticed my jade hoop huh? My mate bought it for me two years ago, do you like it? Oh, so that's what you mean. Not the best kept secret is it? Yeah, I'm gay, and happily so. I've been through most of the phases, I'd say. Be it denial, frustration, depression, regret and of course, acceptance. After finally taking a step back and looking at all the videos and magazines I had studied like assembly instructions from IKEA, I just said, "Lucca, you're gay." I'm currently looking, I just ended a relationship because the guy only wanted one thing. I'm not like that, you know? I'm looking for meaning in my relationship.

Well, that's me. But I'd love to learn about you, send me a PM some time and let's chat.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

*Name:* Gotiki
*Nickname(s):* Goat, Goaty
*Age:* Same as me.
*Personality/interests/everything:* Same as me.
*Eyes:* Off-green, with horizontal goat pupils.
*Fur:* Light gray with brown markings.
*Hair:* Black or dark brown. Doesn't matter which.

Seriously, my fursona is really just, like, a different way to draw me. Um.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 7, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24310

It's long, so there's the link.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 7, 2008)

Using OP's format



Name: Xenetian O'Connell
Occupation: Game Designer
Likes: Pizza, Video Games, Cake, ****ing ... ...
Dislikes: Death, ignorance, decaf coffee
Pet peeves: Ignorance.
Species: White Tiger
Personality: Cheerful and flirtatious 
Weakness: Bitchy if cornered or insulted
Strengths: Fantastic problem-solving abilities.


----------



## Fu (Oct 9, 2008)

Screw you guys and your bio forms. 

('Cept you Lucca. You're cool.)

I'm Fu. I'm not usually this much of a knob, I just woke up. I'm female, 19, I have a rat and two gerbils (need another rat, she's all lonelylike). Technically I'm half domestic cat and half collie but no one actually notices the dog so I meow and look fluffy. My younger sister has something very close to chipmunk markings so I'm probably a complete species slut somewhere.

I tend to lapse into Estuary English or PÃ©dÃ©nglish and I overuse brackets.

I should be somewhere. Oops.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay, here's about us.

Name: Silvan Arown
Race: wolf
Appearance: grey fur with dark ears and copper tinted shortish hair. Big fluffy tail.
Orientation: Incredibly gay, but butch.

Warrior and swordsman, likes clubbing and is an accomplished magic user. I am the leader of my little pack, given the status by Arda Greymane who I meet when I was about 14. Now 21. Also likes fucking Kieran, playing the ocarina, boats, and hanging with a vast crowd of people who include those from heaven, hell and everywhere inbetween and all handily live in London.
I am a shinto follower, and, of course, I worshipper Luna.

and this is my soul mate and spirit guide:

Kieran Antoine Distan
Appears 19 and is in fact somewhat ancient.
Black panther, with long, long blue tinted hair and pale blue eyes.
Very, Very, VERY GAY

Likes being naked and having sex and fucking Silvan, and sometimes going out half dressed. Loves to hunt and fight and use magic in the most kinky ways. Hates the water.
He used to be a prince, and one time king of his people, and dislikes the fact that now most people cant even see him, let alone repect him for his wisdom. Knows quite a lot but pretends to be silly and stupid sometimes.
desires to have wings more than anything else in the entire cosmos.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 10, 2008)

*Name*- Kopaka Anubis Grimm
*Species*- Timber Wolf
*Age*- 28 years old
*Height*- 6 feet
*Weight*- 225 pounds
*Gender*- Male
*Origin*- Calgary, Alberta, Canada
*Eye Color*- Gold
*Personality- *Dark
*Likes*- Cars, weaponry, the sea, the stars, the desert/tundra, and being alone
*Dislikes- *Country music, people hurting his few friends, religion, loud noises, and vegetarians
*Occupation*- Rogue Agent, Mercenary, Ex-Special Forces Assassin

All other questions about him will be answered if asked.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in.  Irreverent (Irre's) secrets can be unlocked here.  

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28816


----------



## drink (Oct 11, 2008)

*Name:* Drink/Rae
*Sex:* Male
*Origin:* American/Irish
*Occupation:* Starving Artist
*Species:* Cabbit
*Personality:* introverted, creative, sometimes a perve, but usually pretty ok with the world
*Likes:* Computer games, the show 'how its made', autopsy videos, violence
*Dislikes:* hot weather, conservatives, chick flicks
*Music likes:* rock, classical (especially organ/piano), techno/electronica
*Music dislikes:* too much drum, emo, indie, rap
*Weapon of choice:* USMC M40A3 
*Physical description:* Short, maybe alittle soft but not fat, usually slouchy and laid back With neutral colored fur and red/auburn hair
*Attire:* Whatevers cheap, handme downs, goodwill bargains. I prefer loose fitting Comfortable clothes that dont restrict movement.  
*Strengths:* Intelegent, good artist, good memory for facts and figures
*Weakness: * hates loud noises, heat, restrictive clothing, and dirt. Also a procrastinator


----------



## runner (Oct 11, 2008)

*Name*- Runner
*Species*- timber wolf
*Gender*- Male
*Origin*- ILL
*Eye Color*- Blue
*Fur Color*- blue
*Occupation*- Pilot, marks men
*weapons- *assault rifle, boltgun.
*Armour*- Artificer armour


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well here is mine. I hope its enough.

Name: Jack
Species: Grey Wolf
Sex: Male
Age: 15
Height: 5'8''
Weight: 150 pounds.
Appearance: Black with some white on chest and tail. Tail is of meduim length. Average build.
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Brown
Apperal: Mostly Wal-Mart clothes, hand me downs, freebies. Stuff that fits but is a bit bigger.
Occupation: unemployed at the moment.
Personality: Easy going, relaxed, hard worker, chilled out,
Likes: Music, cars, meeting new people, photography, drawing, video games, pizza, sports, movies and hanging with friends.
Dislikes: Snobby people, assholes, violence (unless needed) country music.
"other" things: has a bad anger issue.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 12, 2008)

Name: Salem Raninkov
Species: Fox
Sex: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6'2
Weight: 180 lbs
Fur: mostly like a regular fox except it looks a lot darker than a regular fox the top half of his ears are black with a zig zag pattern and its the same with his arms and legs about a quarter of the lower part to the paw.
Eyes:the right is emerald green and the left is ruby red.
Clothing: Military uniforms, knee high russian boots, jeans, regular boots, camo hats and cowboy hats except brown and with flat sides, t shirts, custom collar, thick trench coats, and an assortment of belts.
Jobs: forklift driver/mechanic, Gunnery Sgt. in the U.S.M.C.
Personality: nice, very protective, easily spooked, fan of scary movies and Jay and Silent Bob.
Likes: his jobs and living space, his friends, his car, 70's and 80's rock also techno.
Dislikes: gangs and rap(EXCEPTION OF SNOOP DOGG) , douchebags, and those who cause harm to him or his friends, oh and terrorists.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 13, 2008)

Name: Yoku
Age: 14 (although i'm 13)
Sex: male
Species: Phsycic Raccoon
Height: 4 ft. 5 in.
Weight: 90 lb.

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Gray, Stripes are dark purple
- Markings: 2 tatoos on face. 
- Eye color: Purple
- Other features: Quite skinny, only slightly buff
Behavior and Personality: Peaceful, kind, usually doesn't talk much if not with friends

Skills: Telepathy
Weaknesses: Uh...i'll get that later didn't think about that one

Likes: Books, Wilderness, friends, 
Dislikes: Most Sports, people with a large ego.

History: I am writing a history on him now. i probably wouldn't post it though its more than 15 pages long so far. 

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually wears baggy blue cargo pants and a purple T-shirt with thick stripes on the sleeves
Picture: My scanner does not work very sorry.

Goal: To live life to its fullest. 
Profession: i've actually made a modern robin hood out of him (i love that movie) . He steals from rich people who can afford it and gives it to the ones who can't...lol
Personal quote: ...what?
Theme song: none
Birthdate: June 1st, 1994
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Doesn't have one. 
Favorite drink: Orange Juice
Favorite location: Anywhere with many trees
Favorite weather: Cloudy, but not raining
Favorite color: Purple and blue

Least liked food: Doesn't have one.
Least liked drink: Coke
Least liked location: Really busy cities
Least liked weather: Really rainy or really sunny

Favorite person: Thinks highly of everyone and doesn't have a favorite
Least liked person: there are people he thinks down on, mainly people with egos to large for their on sake.
Friends: Usually only two or three, doesn't like to have many friends
Relations: No huge ones
Enemies: None
Significant other: none

Thank you!


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 13, 2008)

my fursona hasnt got a name yet, she is just known as 'that feline'

shes a kind of unknown species of lynx.


markings: sandy coloured fur with brown stripes along her spine, and spots near her limbs. One paw print marking near her crotch, dark brown fur on the back of her head and neck. 

frame: slim with wide hips.

age: 21

This neko is quiet in nature and can appear unfriendly to strangers as she can find it hard to trust, however her closest furries are treasured deeply.

She is very fiesty in the bedroom, and likes a lot of playtime.

She doesnt wear clothes as she doesnt need to..her fur can cover most parts - unless there is a slight breeze.

This feline loves closeness, she has close loving relations to a husky.

Origin: found in the aztec regions.

Location: cosy apartment, unknown


food likes: cheese, olives, salami, cherry tomatoes
food dislikes: turkey, any kind of meat thats covered in gravy.


----------



## nedded (Oct 15, 2008)

Name: Nedded
Species: Goat
Gender: Male
Age: Old enough

Nedded is a goat with an unhealthy relationship with tea and a plan to save the world.
 That plan probably won't ever happen, though, due to a severe lack of focus skills. He's quick to stand up for his Goathood and exhibits a lot of natural goat behavior. For instance, he's quite a picky eater, likes climbing stuff (despite a fear of heights), and is a natural hit with the kids.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Name:Thomas
Age:21
Sex:M
Species:Canine(Wolf)
Height:6'2"
Weight:180 pds
Appearance:Traditionally(Wolf)
Eyes:grey
LOVES Music(Of course),Technology,Video games,Nature(Of course),Art of Science,Art,Studying,Philosophy.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 16, 2008)

Name: Kingman Alphonso Highborn
Occupation: Inquisitor
LIkes: Vodka, Bacon, Heavy Metal, wearing flashy as hell clothing. And hot girls.
Dislikes: Vegetables, demons, country music, water, and spiders
Pet peeves: Combs breaking in his hair, raining when the weather man said it wouldn't.
Species: Black Cougar
Personality: Lazy, Commanding, Ego driven,  Kind-hearted to women, show-off.
Weakness: Water, and Cat-nip
Strengths: A great fighter, and master of some pretty cool abilities. Such as his ghost cat summons, and anti-demonic skills.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 16, 2008)

Name: Kyellan Prime
Occupation: Nomad
Likes: Nature, animals, orchestral music.
Dislikes: Ignorance, deception, people with short fuses.
Pet peeves: Messiness, pride.
Species: Wolf
Personality: Casual, good natured traveler.
Weakness: Can be overly compassionate.
Strengths: Has a strong sense of justice.

Bio: Abandoned as a child, he basically raised himself without help from anyone but the nature around him: giving him a soft spot for animals. His only known family is his brother, Millird Prime, who was raised separately. He travels the earth far and wide in search of a sign of his mother, Allura Prime, who is presumed deceased. He makes his living with odd jobs located wherever he decides to settle for some time. He has many unique skills, including the ability to transform into a primal, far more powerful form he refers to as his "other self." However, while in this form he expeiriences an incredible bloodlust, making him unable to control himself and bringing vast danger to all around him: friend or foe.("Was this why I was abandoned?" he often wonders.) Due to this, he will only transform into his "other self" when *absolutely* necsessary, and will often change back as soon as he can.


----------



## Chex (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm gonna use the greathuge format from here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22847

Mostly because I'm lazy and it's already filled out. XD


Name: Unknown. Goes by 'Chex.' Yes, like the cereal.
Age: 21
Sex: Outwardly genderless
Species: Rennel (vulpes catta)
Height: 5'10''
Weight: Eh, average.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Spastically messy hair; never combs it. Fur is light gray with an odd blue sheen in the right light, and hair is the same color. Stripes are darker, nearly black with the same sort of sheen.
- Markings: White nose bridge and bellyfur. Fore- and hidpaws are darker gray, and stripey tail is of the same colors.
- Eye color: Bright blue
- Other features: Large ears, almost three times the size of a cat's, but the same sort of style, with large base tapering to point. Insides are pure white; back sides striped with two main colors, dark, light, dark. Tail is very long and flexible, but not prehensile. Plantigrade legs and large paws. Black pawpads and worn claws.

Behavior and Personality: Likes to coast through life, but takes action when necessary, preferring fun over work. Easily makes friends. Loves hanging out with people, even if it's just a lazy day with laptops and internet silly or video games. Thoroughly enjoys most kinds of tea, and adores croissants as a snack. Loves to go biking, and has a thing for motorcycles. Slightly over-obsessive about books. Horrible dancer.

Skills: Amature artist, novelist and comicker. Good with a tablet and laptop. Has an affinity for animals.
Weaknesses: Cute things, and being alone. Also not fond of being bored. Procrastinator.

Likes: Tea. Rainy days with blankets. Toe socks. Reasearching and taking notes (but only for interesting topics.) Computers and tablets. Motorcycles.
Dislikes: Alcohol, being alone, the dark. Being bored.

Clothing/Personal Style: Tends to dress on the frumpy side, because frumpy = warm. Seattlites need their warm. Prefers jeans and T-shirts with overshirts, or pinstripes if feeling classy. Always wears novelty socks, but never the same pattern on each paw. Always wears at least one necklace, and is usually also outfitted with a hoodie. And can't forget the wallet chain and keys on the belt loop. There's a raptor on that keychain.

Goal: Do a little bit of everything every day. Live without regret.
Profession: Fabric-Chopper at a craft store. Wears a green apron.
Personal quote: "Dude."
Theme song: Photograph, by Nickelback
Birthdate: January 10
Star sign: Capricorn
Chinese Zodiac: Rabbit

Favorite food: Belgian waffles
Favorite drink: Coca-cola
Favorite location: Next to the tree at Christmas, when it's dark and the lights are on, and soft music plays in the background.
Favorite weather: Warm enough to go out without a coat, but cool enough not to sweat. Usually early Fall-type weather.
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Peas, artichoke and asparagus
Least liked drink: Anything with alcohol.
Least liked location: Someplace lonely. Wherever there's no people.
Least liked weather: Hotter than the gates of hell summer.

Favorite person: Too many to count
Least liked person: Creepy stalkers, of which I've had a couple
Friends: Hexan Rydel, Ana Rydel. Rory Dunkirk. Several others.
Relations: A brother who prefers staying a resident caveman in the basement.
Enemies: None, at the moment.
Significant other: None, and apathetic toward looking
Orientation: Asexual bisexual


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

*---
*


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 20, 2008)

Name: Teige Broin
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Dingo
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 168 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Green hair and reddish fur
- Markings: blond stripes
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: White chest and yellow muzzle

Skills: Great bartender, former amateur wrestler
Weaknesses: Loves his friends and family too much

Likes: Scotch, Friends, Comfortable Furniture
Dislikes: Death, Max, Hot Dogs

History: Teige was born as a twin with Jayna. His mother, Julliana, and father, Brian, were both military but, after the twins' birth, Julli left the marines and became a stay at home mom. They were raised in Texas until they were 5 when Brian was reassigned to Massachusetts. It was here that Julli became pregnant with Teigeâ€™s younger brother, Kelly. 
Teige lived a normal military brat life with his family until he was 12. One day, Brian was doing a training exercise when an explosion ripped through his unit, wounding several and killing him. The family was devastated.

Two years later, Julli entered back into the dating pool. What would happen would haunt the family for years. Her first date was with a very nice business man who she started to see seriously. A month latter, they got into a very heated argument. This led to the man to overpower Julli and attempt to rape her. The only thing that stopped him was a lead pipe welded by Teige.

Years later, Teige would enter into a relationship with Jaynaâ€™s best friend. It would be the first relationship he had. The two dated until the end of his junior year of high school when Liz, his girlfriend, had to move due to her father being reassigned to somewhere else. During this same time, Jayna had a bad relationship of her own. The two sought solace in each other. Things happened and the two ended up sharing a bed for their senior year.

After graduation, Teige attended the University of Texas. He graduated, with honors, with a degree in Business Management. He tells everyone that it was in Political Science. Latter that year, he moved to Ranestrom, Mo (a made up place of mine) and opened the bar â€œDogâ€™s Bottle.â€ He now runs the mildly successful bar.


---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: To have a family.
Profession: bartender
Personal quote:
Theme song: "Hangingaround" - Counting Crows
Birthdate: May 22nd
Star sign: Tarus and Gemini

Favorite food: Bacon
Favorite drink: Scotch
Favorite location: The Bar
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Red

Significant other: Kalli
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 20, 2008)

Name: Korronensu

Age: 18

Gender: Male

Personality: Rather shy, except with his "pack"(whoever he chooses to run with), Very playful/cute with his friends, very nervous around females, Loves serving his mate, very faithful to his mate, trusting and trustworthy, cuddly, lonely when separated from his pack.

*.::.::.*​Species: Fennec Wolf(hybrid)

Height: 5'11"

Weight: 112 lb.

Face: Long wolf-like snout with fennec fox-size ears, dark brown and sand-colored fur pattern (sand colored with dark brown accents), narrow eyes

Body: Sand colored with white paws, white belly fur, white elbow fur

Tail: Sand colored with white tip


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine has a link in my sig...or  you could look a topic or two down from here to see it lol


----------



## Tapeworm (Oct 22, 2008)

_Name_- Tapeworm
_other names:_ Tapey, Tape, worm, uhh anything involving the word Tape or worm
_Species_- worm demon
_Age_- unknown
_Height_- depends on the for s/he's in
_Weight_- depends on the form
_Gender_- Hermaphrodite
_home_- Deathland, occasionally comes to Earth
_Eye Color_- one chatreuse (right eye) one bright orange
_Hair Color_- rainbow

_occupation_- 
*on Earth: *Doctor*
on Deathland:* Queen and soul trader

 		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Oct 22, 2008)

Name: Rick Whitechest (Richard, but he likes Rick better)
Species: Gray Wolf
Age: 17
Height: 6.5 feet
Weight: Hmm...maybe 80 pounds...forever.
Gender: Male
Likes: Slaking-off, messing with the computer, playing videogames, annoy people.
Dislikes: In and Out tendencies, having to work out, too cheery or too depresive people.
Eyes: Commonly half-open, black...deep black.
Physical Signs: A fang protuding from the left side of his mouth, black hair in the forehead and back of the head, a 3 in. scar in his right arm (hates to remember what happened), even if he eats too much or if he slacks all the time around, he won't gain weight. He's mostly a useless person...maybe.

http://wolfenpilot687.deviantart.com/art/Wolf-Fursona-Rick-Whitechest-100862909


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 25, 2008)

Name: Jester Kat (Jester for short)

Age: 21

Sex: Male

Species: Feline/Human (Cat Boy)

Fur Color: White

Weapon of Choice: Quarterstaff

Powers: Illusionary Magic (to a lesser degree)

Likes: Travelling (Meeting new people, places, things, etc), Making others laugh, music, girls/herms...Naughty kitty.

Hates: "Stupidity", illogical people, bullies, (and so on).


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Name: Amadeus Raphiel Walker. Prefers to go by his middle name.
Species: Fox of indeterminite origin.
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Fur Color: Orange-grey, with white on stomach, muzzle, and tail.
Birthday: November 15
Eye Color: Green with gold flecks
Height: 7'
Weight: 245 lbs.
Hometown: Taylorsville, NC

Personality: Outgoing, loves to crack jokes; a bit on the eccentric side. Sees himself as primarily a composer of music who just happens to play the guitar, rather than a guitarist.
Likes: Weird clothing and hats, interesting food, reading, doodling, cuddling and being friends.
Dislikes: Labels, musician's block, tuna fish, hecklers.

Occupation: Musician - guitarist and performer
Some of his songs: "Cry of the Werewolf," "Dance of Santa Ana"
Favorite songs: "Hot Type," "Rootwitch" (Michael Hedges) "Vaseline Machine Gun," "Airproofing Two," "Busted Bicycle" (Leo Kottke) "The Dance of the Inhabitants of the Palace of King Philip XIV of Spain," "On the Sunny Side of the Ocean" (John Fahey)
Interesting Fact: He keeps the claws on his fingers cut extremely low so he can play the guitar.

Orientation: Bisexual (he doesn't like to restrict his options, and doesn't really care. He feels that if he finds the right person their gender shouldn't matter.)
Significant Other: None at the moment.
Friends and family: His parents, brother and sister were killed while waiting at a train crossing when a truck rear-ended them and sent them into the side of the speeding train. He is an orphan, and was raised in several foster homes until he was old enough to go out on his own. He has few friends outside of his fanbase.

If anyone has any questions about him, just ask, and as for "Cry of the Werewolf," it's not a real song yet, but I have written the lyrics...


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres mine.
Basicly she is a typical AmericanPittBullTerrier-human hybrid but her ears are clipped and tail is docked so she appears almost all human.

(Child Friendly) http://kydafett.deviantart.com/art/My-Fursona-Character-101015082
(NOT CHILD FRIENDLY!) http://kydafett.deviantart.com/art/GB-Character-Spread-Sheet-101409437

Occupation: Bounty Hunter
Likes: Sports, hiking, outdoor things, roller coasters, sky diving, driving race cars.
Dislikes: Killjoys, pointless conversations, closed minded and stubborn people. Whiners. Liars. Unloyal people.  People who talk behind her back but dont have the guts to say it to her face, kind of people.


----------



## Seth-the-Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Name: Seth Anderson
Occupation:Assassin
Likes: killing targets that have criminal records.
Dislikes: Killing innocents.
Fur Color: pitch black. with white on tips of ears and tail
Species: Vulpine (fox)
Weight: 110 pounds of pure muscle
Age:22
Personality: Mainly a loyal person, always sticks to his job.
Story/Background:misses his family, Parents were brutally murdered and decided to never hurt others the way he had been hurt. Hence never killing innocents if he can help it.
physical attributes: Carries around a knife concealed in his shirt pocket on the inside. Muscular. Always has a smile  .
Sexual attraction:Straight
Currently looking for a vixen


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Oct 29, 2008)

Name: dont know
Code name: Maio Maio
Occupation: Mercenery
Likes: cant remember
Dislikes: the lab that i broke out of
Species: Tiger
Gender: Male
Age: dont know
Orientation: straight (side note: need to find another of my species mybe i should go back to that lab and see if ther more.


----------



## shadeshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Shade Shadow
Occupation: Collage Student
Likes: Relaxing and meeting others, reading, writing
Dislikes: Loud sudden noises, shouting, arguing
Fur Color: Pure white with red/copper on chest, muzzle, tips of the ears, bags and tail
Species: Kitsune

Age:20
Personality: Shy, calm, no temper to speak of, quiet and reserved, loves a good laugh, enjoys spending time with others
Sexual attraction: Not known and are not looking


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 5, 2008)

Hug me PLEASE ^__^


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 5, 2008)

*Name:* Faustus
*Age:* 21
*Species:* Wusky
*Fur:* Grey and White
*Eyes:* Purple
*Occupation: *Student
*Likes:* reading, drawing, sleeping(a bit too much), eating, web site designing, computers, gaming.
*Dislikes:* gossip, Chav's and Rudeboy's, Loud music
*Markings:* Left eye has a scar over it, His body his a light stripes of grey on it
*Star sign:* Libra
*Theme song:* huh, i have one? 
*Personality:* Can be lazy at times but is very loyal and honest, he also is a quite shy and calm, rarely panic's.
*Skills:* Loves to play with computers and gadget's, often fixing them for friends. when annoyed his eyes turn dark orange and fire beams from them.
*Weaknesses:* Tries to hard everything to fair for people.
*History:* A university student that was abducted and turned into a fur.
*Favorite food:* Noodles, Rice, Pizza
*Favorite drink:* Blackcurrent, Dr. Pepper
*Favorite location:* Wrapped in his bedsheets sleeping.
*Favorite weather:* Mild,
*Favorite colors:* Blue, Purple or anything dark
*Relations: *On and off
*Orientation:* Usually guys but does go after girls to ^w^


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Dos fursonas. Also that is adorable Dyndase.
*Name:* Shenzi
*Age:* 17 (ages with me)
*Species:* Spotted Hyena
*Fur:* Medium tan and black spots/tufts
*Eyes:* Gold
*Occupation: *Writer
*Likes:* Writing, studying, thinking, sleeping, cuddling, hugging, music.
*Dislikes:* Ignorance.
*Markings:* Scar over left eye
*Star sign:* Virgo
*Theme song:* Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk. 
*Personality:* Stubborn, lazy, quiet, intellectual, mellow, affectionate.
*Skills:* Free Running...she's good at it. And she's smart.
*Weaknesses:* Oversensitive. 
*History:* She lived on the streets of Miami when her parents divorced and she ran away. She got into a lot of fights and was a mess until she met Tomew the Lioness, who offered her a place to stay in Georgia. She now lives peacefully with Tomew. (Kind of a parallel to my life).

*Favorite food:* Pasta, strawberries, and nutella.
*Favorite drink:* Coffee.
*Favorite location:* Wherever soots her mood, but she prefers the outdoors.
*Favorite weather:* Cool but not hot dusk.
*Favorite colors:* Purple
*Relations: *Tomew is her friend and roommate. (Perhaps there's more there...?)
*Orientation:* Bisexual, prefers women.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Name:* Tomew
*Age:* 17 (ages with me)
*Species:* African Lioness
*Fur:* Light white-ish tan with black tail tuft and black spots on back of ears. She also has a giant red Mohawk.
*Eyes:* Blue
*Occupation: *Barista
*Likes:* Sports, climbing trees, hanging out, being weird, cuddling.
*Dislikes:* People who have sticks up their respective bums
*Markings:* A hyena pawprint on her heart (she never lets it show <3)
*Star sign:* Aeries
*Theme song:* Life Is Life by Laibach
*Personality:* Playful, affectionate, hyperactive, gregarious, loving, kind, spacey.
*Skills:* Intelligent, but hides it.
*Weaknesses:* Can never stay serious. 
*History:* She lived with her parents in Georgia for most of her life, but then met Shenzi on a chance trip to Miami. Shenzi came to live with her, the rest being history.

*Favorite food:* Steak, pork chops with apple slices, cheese, pasta.
*Favorite drink:* Full Throttle.
*Favorite location:* Somewhere sunny
*Favorite weather:* Warm and sunny
*Favorite colors:* Blood red
*Relations: *Shenzi is her friend and roommate. (Perhaps there's more there...?)
*Orientation:* Unknown.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's mine

*Name:* Trey Murphy
*Species:* Fox (has a sealed demon in the markings on his shoulder)
*Age:*19
*Sex:* Male
*Hieght:* 5 foot 8 inches
*Weight:* 160 pounds
*Occupation:* 2nd in Command of the Takeda army
*Appearance:* Orangish red fur with a small afro. Has a sealed demon mark on left shoulder and wears a gold necklace with pawprint around his neck. 
*Likes:* To fight, play games, win and help others out when possible. Also learning new fighting styles, strategies and inventing new things.
*Dislikes:* Losing, arrogance and letting people down.
*Personality:* Calm and playful but secretive. He gets serious when its needed.
*Other traits:* He's a softy but rarely shows this to people and considers it a weakness, very loyal and would do anything for a friend even if it means to sacrifice himself. He is a well versed fighter but also a well known strategist.
*Element:* Fire
*Favorite food:* Mexican and seafood
*Favorite color:* Red
*Favorite quote:* "I will remain a solder 'till the war is won"
*Orientation:* He's just here for da ladies XD


----------



## Charla (Nov 5, 2008)

*Name:* Charla
*Gender:* female
*Age:* 18
*Species:* Fyre Dragon/ Vampire
*Scales:* Blood red w/ black underbelly
*Eyes:* light blue
*Likes:* warm weather, reading, drawing, sleeping, music, morbid stuff, elk meat.
*Dislikes:* snow, ice, fat people in skinny jeans, country music, vegetables.
*Star sign:* Pisces
*Theme song:* The Nobodies - Marilyn Manson
*Personality:* Laid back, bitchy at times, loyal and friendly most of the time.
*Skills:* I can draw.
*Weaknesses:* Now why would I tell you?
*Favorite food:* elk steak, spaghetti
*Favorite drink:* Dr. Pepper
*Favorite weather:* very warm to hot
*Favorite colors:* blood red and black
*Mate: *Adakiss, a wolf demon. <3
*Orientation: *Bi


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 6, 2008)

basically, my fursona is me if i was a tiger. i used to have a different fursona named Nachoboy, he was a wolf. then, my personality and tastes changed a lot, so i re-invented my fursona. being a tiger is a lot more fun =3
*
Name:* Orange is the New "I Love You"
*Age:* 19 [my same age]
*Species:* bengal tiger
*Fur:* orange except for white on chest/neck area, cheeks, eye area and inner ears and black stripes across body.
*Eyes:* brown
*Occupation: *student
*Likes:* music, films, Catholicism, art, blogging, writing.
*Dislikes:* dirty dishes.
*Markings:* unlike most tigers, there are no white spots on the backs of the ears.
*Favourite Movies:* Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Harold and Maude, Shaun of the Dead, Garden State, The Royal Tenenbaums.
*Favourite Songs:* anything by Elliott Smith, _I Go to the Barn Because I Like the_ by Band of Horses, _Skinny Love_ by Bon Iver, anything by Bright Eyes, _Cross My Heart_ by The Rocket Summer, _Poke_ by Frightened Rabbit.
*Favourite Books: *_The Perks if Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky, _The Little Prince_ by Antione de St. Exupery, _The Wind in the Willows_ by Kenneth Grahame.
*Personality:* overly emotional/uber empathetic. shy. very eccentric.
*Skills:* guitar, piano, drawing.
*Weaknesses:* doesn't have much physical strength, is not good at public speaking.

*Favorite food:* mom's tacos, Papa Murphey's or Mama Rosa's pizza, chicken and mole.
*Favorite drink:* chocolate milk.
*Favorite location:* The Union Jack in The Lake. thrift stores/record stores.
*Favorite weather:* cold/rainy.
*Favorite colors:* blue.
*Orientation:* straight.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Name: Psudowolf 

Species: Wolf/Husky mix 

Height: 6ft 5in 

Age: 20 

Fur: Pitch black except for a white patch that goes all the way to the tip of the tail, and white lower jaw.

Eyes: Bright blue 

Occupation: Armed security guard 

Star sign: Scorpio 

Likes: Video games, movies, soccer, sleeping, military weapons.

Dislikes: Stupid people, chores, and religious door to door people.

Orientation: Bisexual (slight preference to males) 

Personality: Extremely laid back, Playful (almost puppy like)

Weakness: Public speaking (stutters)


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Suirano Masae Etheryu
Age: 5,125 Years old (Appears 21)
Birthplace: Planet Sacridracon ( Annihilated by an unknown cause )
Place of Residence: Sideon- City of Miracles
Gender: Male
Family Stats: Only knows of his father which was the previous king of his world
Education: Enough...
Weapon: Mostly weilds a big sword called the Ryuuvien but will sometimes dual-weild weilding the Thunder Blade, Masamune
Likes: Solitude, training, relaxing, games, being a fag on occasion, DOUGHNUTS!!!
Dislikes: Ignorance, Kids, Hip hop, People who force things on him
Favorite color: I dunno
Element: Ether
Clothing: Usually is seen wearing a long torn-up cloak. He obtained it through his 3,000 year inprisonment in the Ethereal Realm. A bandage on the left leg from when he was gashed by an ether crystal and a bracer on the left leg because it is the only thing he has that was from his destroyed world, his original clothes and accessories were damaged or destroyed. Wears gloves like his friend Buccura Seifert.
( That is all i can remember for now )


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Rain

Age: 21
Species: Snow leopard/Demon
Sex: Female

Height: 159cm
Build: Somewhere between average and curvacious. 

Personality: Reserved, secretive, sarcastic, formal, and self-conscious. Prefers to observe rather than participate, but is prone to random outbursts of participation, insanity, informality, and/or morbidity. Hears voices and has trouble slowing constantly racing thoughts. Tends towards laziness unless something presents special intrigue or seems to be worth the effort. Always has the overwhelming feeling that someone or something is watching her.

Appearance: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1695359/
(I drew this self-portrait and attempted to keep it as close to my real-life proportions as possible.) 

Likes: Sleeping, art, graveyards, kittens, music, burning things, and cool cloudy days.
Dislikes: People, hot days, whistling, people who take too long to tell stories because they digress unnecessarily, stereotyping, assumptions, xmas carols, ignorance, incorrect spelling, and incorrect grammar.

Strengths: Unstable personality, open-mindedness, affinity with the supernatural and darker elements.
Weaknesses: Socialising, poor self-image, exorcisms, unstable personality.

Bio: Coming Soon.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 9, 2008)

*

*​*
Name:* Motley
*Age:* 23
*Species:* calico housecat
*Fur:* cream base with brown and tan splotches
*Eyes:* blue-gray
*Occupation: *sous chef in-training
*Likes:* food, her puppydog, soft things, bells, Coca-Cola, dragons, phoenixes, tattoos, books, Renaissance art, religion, horror movies, autumn
*Dislikes:* dishonesty, prejudice
*Markings:* tribal phoenix tattoo on her right arm
*Star sign:* Aries
*Theme song:* Michael Nyman - _The Promise_
*Personality:* Easygoing, often crude and perverted sense of humor, friendly but very shy at first, and may seem aloof
*Skills:* Writing, cooking, and an extensive collection of random and pointless information.
*Weaknesses:* Bacon, cancer propaganda (read: pink ribbons).
*History:* Motley is me, plain and simple. She isn't a roleplaying character (for that, see Sybelle)--she just represents me. She ages as I age, gains and loses weight with me, et cetera...

*Favorite food:* Anything Italian; salad; bacon and cheese on a warm, toasted everything bagel
*Favorite drink:* Coca-Cola, orange juice, Pepsi Vanilla
*Favorite location:* my apartment
*Favorite weather:* Warm but not hot, no humidity, gentle breeze, sun optional.
*Favorite colors:* Purple, black & white, blue.
*Relations: *Engaged to Arkanum.
*Orientation:* bisexual


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 9, 2008)

Real life persona:
Name: Stephen Campbell
Age: 18
Occupation: Cleaner in a school. 
LIkes: Fantasy novels, horror flicks, swimming, football, foruming
Dislikes: People making fun of me liking furries, general taunting, racist bigots
Pet peeves: Vore
Species: Human
Hair colour: Strawberry blond
eye colour: Cyan
Personality: loud, impulsive and yet smart
Theme: Drag - Placebo
Weakness: Heat seasons
Strengths: knowledge
Skills: Nunchuck accuracy, Writing, Singing, voice acting.
Fave food/Drink: Stew/coffee
Fave location: Sarada, italian alps
Fave colour: Black
Relations: Single and looking
Orientation: Straight

Fursona:
Name: Stephen Typhcry
Age: 18
Star: Taurus
Occupation: Ninja
LIkes: Fantasy and reality
Dislikes: Anyone preying on weakness, bullies
Pet peeves: Jazz
Species: Grey wolf with dragon wing
Fur: Grey
Eyes: Luminous blue
Personality: Same as real life persona
Theme: The decisive battle : Nobuo uematsu
Weakness: Cold seasons
Strengths: The pack (of both family and guiled edge Ace cards/ card shuriken kinds)
Skills: Swordplay, intuition, building, wrecking.
Fave food/drink: Stew/Tea
Fave location: Monistir, Tunisia
Fave colour: Black
Relations: none
Oriention: Unknown


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 10, 2008)

Bumping 'cause I like this thread. Moar fursonas plz!


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 10, 2008)

Name: Kye
Age: 23
Sex: female
Species: Blue artic Fox
Height: 5"2

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Fur: slate grey with blue hue. Hair: Light brown and blonde.
- Markings: 3 stars on left forearm
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: ears and navel pierced.


Skills: Painting and singing
Weaknesses:fear

Likes: most things
Dislikes: lilly cole


---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Individual and laid back style

Profession: Make up artist / Graphic designer
Personal quote: Seriously?
Theme song: Walky talky man
Birthdate: 17.10.1985
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Lasagene
Favorite drink: Southeren comfort lime and lemonade
Favorite location: Wooded area / forest
Favorite weather: Rain / snow
Favorite color: Cyan and Black

Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: water
Least liked location: Libraries
Least liked weather: Wind

Favorite person: Self
Least liked person: Lilly Cole
Friends: Many
Relations: Few
Enemies: None as of yet
Significant other: Scruffy
Orientation: Straight

(Still working on a picture  )


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 11, 2008)

DynDasE - A dragon from outer space >A<...
(Sorry , I forgot the detail LOL.)










Me with my friends.
Drawn by myself.

People call me fluffy dragon. >3< (or I am too fluffy to be a dragon -*-)

Age : 21
Species : Outer space Dragon
Height : 6'8 (not real , just 6'0'' Actally)
Weight : 305 lbs (seriously real lol)
Historty : Comes from the planet of GnarGnarl , just for visiting interesting restaurant in this planet . Sometimes encountered with Earth Defend Force. LOL

Personality : Generous , kind , cute and honest , but far too much stubborn and can be ealisy get angry.

Interesting : Painting ,Cute stuff , Drawing , Anything in Chibi version,and Playing musical game.

Skills : I can shoot a plasma beam from my tail and fly with plasma wing (just like V2 or Destiny Gundam LOL ) . The Crystals on his body are the plasma generator , recharged upon time , and shining when fully charged.
My Finisher is a 8 ways plasma blasts from the sky , the ray will trackdown a target as a homing missile. When all 8 plasma blasts rejoin together , they will explode.

Weakness : Can't shoot any plasma in a water , eyeglasses.

Like : Eating and drawing.

Dislike : Crowded place....

Favorite Food : Sushi & Meat.


----------



## Jax (Nov 12, 2008)

Name: Jax of Sahar 
Occupation: Captain of a broke down star ship
Coat: Red with lots of gray 
Height: 6 foot sometimes
Weight:210. 
Age: Time is Relative and he has travelled a long long way
Likes: Music bag pipes, Snow Patrol, One Republic, anything really really loud. Socializing, Dreaming, writing, fixen stuff I broke
 Dislikes: not dreaming, quiet, tv
 Pet peeves: loud people
 Species: Alien "Sanalie" no use explainin...but don't like being called dog (no offense to dogs) Great jumper, lethal claws, bites only when bitten. Carries a rifle and a knife, but ran out of bullets...did not need them any way
Personality: Quiet, seeks shelter when he really wants to be out, quickly liked, easily forgotten
Weakness: cares too much for his own good
Strengths: trusted, loyal, but best part is just a little bit crazy
still writing...but no one reads this far


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 13, 2008)

Name: Sheba
Age: 21
Sex: Female (looks boyish)
Species: Wolf/husky
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 200 (yea a little on the chub side)
Appearance: Black fur, blue eyes.


Behavior and Personality: Spaz, hyper, weird, but if you get her down and start cuddling you better be ready to have a very sexual creature on your hands.

Skills: Somewhat of an artist.
Weaknesses: Cute things, being teased, touched, nuzzled...yea....

Likes: To much to name....
Dislikes: To much to name....

Clothing/Personal Style: Tank top and cut-off jean shorts, or sometimes bondage pants.

Goal: Dunno....
Profession: None...
Personal quote: "Yea right"
Theme song: Doggy Style by DJ Alligator
Birthdate: April 20th (yes this is my real bday)
Star sign: Aries or Taurus
Chinese Zodiac: Horse
Favorite food: Chinese
Favorite drink: Cream Soda
Favorite location: In the woods..
Favorite weather: Winter
Favorite color: Dark colors: Black, dark blue, dark red, dark purple etc...
Least liked food: Celery
Least liked drink: Dunno
Least liked location: Crowded place
Least liked weather: Hot
Enemies: Dunno
Significant other: Feels like none...but there is one.
Orientation: Confused....dunno how to explain.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 13, 2008)

Name: Nick
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Species: Fox
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150
Appearance: Just you average fox except for cross shaped patch of red fur on chest.
Behavior: Chilled, Loves to snuggle...Also can be a cock mongering slut...
Likes: Cold weather, and kind of music, Cocaine x3, Pills, Mah swords and guns, Good drinks, and parties :3
Dislikes: People hurting me lol and mean people.
Orientation: A party fox pay me and we haz secks...
Story: Crusader kit is what I am. Simple right?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2008)

Null.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Name: Ryu Bluewulf
Age:21
Sex: Male
Height: 6'2"
species: wolf/blue husky mix
Personality: Rebellious, hates total conformity.
Likes: Drawing, graffiti, driving(racing or drifting), rock and hip-hop.
Wears: black or faded blue hoody,jeans or shorts, black nikes, green skullcandy headphones.
Occupation: Dj.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 14, 2008)

Name: Paul SchÃ¤fer
Species: Anthro Dog - Breed: German Shepherd
Height: 1.80m (about 5' 11")
Weight: 75 kg (or 165 lbs)
Fur: roan red with black ears, black saddle, and a black muzzle
Eye: skyblue
Personality: Humble, friendly, protective, outgoing, and funny (if he can crack some jokes)
Collar: Red leather, adjustable, a bone-shaped name tag and an Ottawa Senators key chain attached.
Likes: Soccer, hockey, music, games, family, friends
Dislikes: Racism, hatred, suicidal people
Favourite band: Rush (also likes AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Steve Miller Band)
Favourite food: Bratwurst (Duh!), pasta, chips
Favourite drink: 7up, juice, beer

All me, but furry. Being somebody else doesn't make sence to me.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 14, 2008)

Name: Nikolai (BassLion) 
Occupation: DnB producer/DJ, CMC(colbolt marine corps) 7th battalion biological infiltration team(Black-ops)
Likes: music, girls, larger, ganja, drug and alcohol fuled raves and nice relaxing days in the sun.
Dislikes: , hostile aliens, wars, colbolt sercurity force(police)
Species: geneticly enhanced Lion/human hybrid 
Personality: laid back, intelegent, rebel
Weakness: cold, bullets, fox girls.
Strengths: friends and music 

Name: nathanial (electricjackal)
Occupation: electrician, CMC(colbolt marine corps) 7th battalion biological infiltration team(Black-ops)
Likes: electronics, relaxing, hot days.
Dislikes: space pirates, infected organic lifeforms, Nikolai's attutude. 
Species: combine(jackal/tiger hybrid)
Personality: intelegent, polite, roofless in combat.
Weakness: cold, bullets, females.
Strengths: friends and knowing ill come back to a bank full of cash and the whole galaxy as my playground.


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 15, 2008)

Name: Dante Zykes
Occupation: Computer repair/student
Lies: Human flesh and fox flesh.  Hard vore.
Dislikes: Annoying individuals
Pet peeves: I hate it when individuals restate everything I say as a question.
Species: Utahraptor
Personality: I have a very dark aura.
Weakness: Cold climates
Strengths: Hunting.
Scale coloration: An intricate pattern of red and black.
Clothing preference: Dark clothing.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm using the OPs rubric:

Name: Devious Bane
Occupation: Mercenary
Likes: Calm places, Aiding those in need
Dislikes: Arrogance, Ignorance
Pet peeves: Underestimation
Species: Wolf
Personality: Quiet, Calm, Focused, Merciful
Weakness: Loss of focus, Pressure points around the neck, Slim figure takes more damage.
Strengths: Fast, Evasive, Tactical

Now for the crazy counter-part:
Name: Devious
 Occupation: Joker
 Likes: Being funny
 Dislikes: Being bored
 Pet peeves: Boredom
 Species: Wolf
 Personality: Crazy, Random, Dull
 Weakness: Jokes are very lame
 Strengths: None.

I haven't actually done much for a bio yet.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a Silver Fang (from the game Werewolf the original game) we are the aristocratic of the werewolves. I was born under a full moon so I have a horrid temper. But I am a techno geek of a wolf. I am olde world and I dress as such. Knee pants, High boots, frilly cuffed lace shirt, and a double french style cloak. Walking stick with a dragons head. 

My fur is silver white all over

I am a warrior, actor, and techno geek. I have a pressence about me at all times. some times its calm and in control and at others its all fury. I have one physical scar that has never healed. I lost my left eye to a Wrath (again from the werewolf game when the wrathe and time mage expansions came out) It never healed so I had my eye replaced with a cyber punk style of eye. The puple of this eys is a form of targeting rectical (purely cosmetic) and the iris is looks like the shutter of a camera and it is what allows me to focus for vision.

I can be your best friend or worst enemy.  Your choice.




Now to just get him inked and colored.  When I find an artist.  My stick figures laugh at my drawing skill.


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

Ello all, I am Ishaway.
I am currently a college student and ever working artist. 
I am a Black Unicorn; mane and tail streaked with blond.

New to this particular forum so I am just testing the waters, seeing what is here.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 1, 2008)

*Name:* Spydar (formerly Spydarus)
*Age:* 26 Solar Cycles
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Cybertronian
*Faction:* None
*Height:* 15 feet
*Weight:* 3,000 lbs

*Main Colors:*  purple, cream-white, black  
*Eye color:* orange (robot) / blue (spider)
*Alt Mode: * car-sized bio-mechanical wolf spider (can mass-shift to the size of a large tarantula, but it requires massive amounts of energy to accomplish)

*Weapons:* twin energy-scythes (formed from spider-mode pedipalps)
*Skills:* electricity manipulation

*History:* Holding no allegiance himself, Spydarus was a theif and spy who sold his services to the highest bidder, and was being transported back to Cybertron in stasis. A Decepticon raid destroyed the vessel, but a few protoforms were inadvertently set adrift amongst the chaos, and Spydarus was lucky enough to crash down to earth unnoticed.  Severe damage to the pod, however, caused a malfunction to his systems and forced the scanners to adapt.  
When Spydarus awoke, he found himself infused with organic material, and sporting an unconventional alternate mode of an earth creature, all be it greatly enlarged. Where other Cybertronians, techno-purists that they can be, would be disgusted by these chances, Spydarus has embraced it... going so far as to alter his name to reflect his beast form.  
Now calling himself simply "Spydar", he is extremely fond of his new body and it's advantages - such as other Cybertronians being unable to detect his spark through the organic interference, and limiting his risk of recapture.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 1, 2008)

History of Rune (fursona no.2)

Rune was a wolf who was born in captivity to a giant grey wolf. Because of his lineage, sciantist spotted a way to make this humble cub into mans best defender. They discovered a few bumps below the hunches on his shoulders and quickly summised the he was differant. Years of experimentation followed, he was given a human larinx, the ability to speak english and the bumps on his hunches soon evolved into wings. On his 18th birthday, he was given a choice. He could either stay in the lab and help others like him, or Die. He thought about it and said "I choose neither". He burst past the sciantist and narrowly evaded capture. Now, he lives on the run from Anthro ranglers and wants all, but those who commit the smaller sins, punished.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 5, 2008)

Name: Piratus
Gender: Male
Race: Human/Avian cross
Occupation: Pirate
Weapons: Saber, 2 ShotPistol, Beak, dagger, Deck Cannons
Armor: leather body armor
Home: The Grey dawn, Medium sized Caravel, crew of 18
Appearance: similar to Falco from starfox, tri corner hat, black bandana


----------



## embriel (Dec 7, 2008)

Name: Embriel
Occupation: Living individually
Likes: Logs, moss, the smell of damp earth, the little things and Valentine[a Bobcat I know in person]
Dislikes: the ungrateful, pity parties, living by the book, hypocrites
Pet peeves: Listening to people whine, her own impatience, tards and twizzlers
Species: Spectacled Bear
Personality: Witty, clever, selective in giving attention, technical and has trouble with her short term memory while long term and comprehension work very well.
Weakness: conveying her feelings in words, tumbles over her words alot, Words spoken aloud, procrastination
Strengths: Words written, procrastination, works well under stress.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

Name: Kijitsu Inari
Occupation: Freelance Adventurer/ Demon Hunter
Likes: Music, Reading
Dislikes: People who like pulling his tails, whiny kids, bad drivers, etc.
Species: Three-tailed kitsune
Fur Color: Gold
Eye Color: Blue
Personality: Friendly, not extremely talkative, very curious, sometimes a prankster
Weakness: Dark Chocolate, Attracted to shiny objects
Strengths: Very agile, cunning, good personality.
Bio: Kijitsu once lived on a planet that was inhabited by kitsunes. Then a demon destroyed the planet, but not before he escaped. He crash landed on Earth where he now is trying to save the planet from the same demons while trying to fit in.


----------



## Yagar Colbolt (Dec 12, 2008)

Name: Yagar Colbolt
Occupation: Full Time Party Animal
LIkes: Drink, Moshing, Getting Drunk etc
Dislikes: Party poopers, Party poppers! (they scare him!).
Pet peeves: The way the mens toilet smells of piss and no one seems to be bothered.
Species: Spotted Hyena
Personality: Loud, rude and crude (sometimes) can be quiet but only once in a blue moon.
Weakness: Bugs...i hate them


----------



## Shockey Rai (Dec 12, 2008)

Name: Marik J. Foxx
Fursona Age: 23
Occupation: Member of a Police Force known as The Fox Squad Defense Force, Also works part time at a Magic shop called The Magic Shack.
Likes: Mexican Foods, Video Games, Making Potions,
Dislikes: Being Tricked, Hates to be Woken up when napping & Many more
Specices: Overlander Fox, Altough he can change his Form with his Dragon Wristband & can
Change into Pokemon with a device he made called The Poketrix,
Personality: Playful & Always Hungry, Tends to get pissed real easily from being woken up from a nap.
Pros: Can Run as Fast as Sonic.
Cons: Has a weakness for Mexican Foods, (He really LOVES Mexican Food XD), Also has a weakness for the Pokemon Buizel (He REALLY LOVES Buizel's)


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, here some info of ONE of my fursonas =P

Name: Alex Wolfang
specie: mix of wolf and husky 
sex: male
age:???
orientation: not telling XD...find it for yourself XD
Occupation: None (im on vacations now XD...so im not revealing my occupation yet *smiles at the people*)
Likes: Music , playing with his guitar , hanging around with his friends, singing , the beach , etc...
Dislikes: Liars , Discriminators , hot places (there are exceptions )
Description: hes a really good friend , always caring for others , he loves to hang with his friends a lot , and loves parties , he always lives without problems , just like his favorite saying: "you only live once , so live acording to your feelings , if you are true to yourself , you can live a good life" . He also loves the beach , specially the sunsets , he always watches it with his friends.

thats a little bit about him...ill reveal more info later XD


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

Name: Candy C. 
Occupation:Bumbling Waitress I guess :>
LIkes: Tin cans, dancing, running through fields, singing (badly) and being with people, dressing up and being perty
Dislikes: Being alone, people who litter
Pet peeves: Thieves and rude people really tick her off
Species: Goat 
Personality: Happy, peppy little thing. Almost always has a smile on her face. 
Weakness: Gets light headed at times and nearly faints, can always be bribed with a can or something good to eat
Strengths: She's an excellent chef, but tends to cook with....interesting ingredients.
Bio: None as of yet.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 13, 2008)

Well I only came up with a Fursona today, so don't expect anything great.
Name: Scorch
Species: Cat / Male
Fur: Black with a white stripe on the chest, white ears and paws.
Occupation: Soldier, probably. You'll soon understand why.
Specialty: Usage of the Force, Solo fighting.
Likes: When stuff blows up, scaring others by faking a threat on their lives with an empty weapon, tricking them into thinking it's loaded, taking photos of wildlife, scenery and sunsets combined with clouds.
Hobbies: Blowing stuff up, Scaring people, Photography.
Description: Scorch is the closest to Sith a Jedi can be. He carries a light machine gun, two long chains of bullets on his body, A rocket launcher on his back with a few rockets, a backpack containing a number of grenades, C4 explosive charges and a number of full clips for his sidearm, and also his knife. His vampire teeth create a mysterious feeling about him, and his long, sharp claws, for some reason, only strengthen the mysterious feeling, added to the fact that he never turns to the Dark side of the Force.
No drawing or picture of him have been made yet.


----------



## Shadow-Nazi (Dec 13, 2008)

Name: Vincent Shadow (click for picture)
Occupation: Bounty Hunter
LIkes: Guns, Video Games, Muscle Cars, Running and Sleeping.
Dislikes: Annoying People, Excaped Bounties.
Pet peeves: rap, loud people and gangstas.
Species: Horse
Personality: Easy Going, Smart, Watchful and Protective.
Weakness: His Cars.
Strengths: His Friends and Family.
Bio: A Texan bred horse with deep black skin and fiery red mane. living off of his bounties he exists on a "do it in the moment" basis, living with his girl Krystal. he can commonly be found eather in his garage or driving one of his muscle cars through towns.


----------



## Leon_Negro (Dec 14, 2008)

Name: Leon NÃ©gro
Age: 24
Species: Lion/Moomba hybrid
Appearance: chocolate brown fur; bright red mane & tail tuft; left eye - brown, right eye - amber
Height: 5"10'
Weight: 135"
Attire: Red Jersey; black cargo pants; red or black tank-top; black shades
Likes: Video games, technology, Music, Writing,  Anime, Gun-kata, Pop-tarts, proverbs, lolcats, & Vodka
Hates: whiners, closed-minded people
Details: Leon grew in a fairly happy home despite the hilarious drama involving his parent. His lion father & Moomba mother separating while he was still a child, she soon remarried to a black bear to this day. He is one the oldest in his generation, but his unique breeding makes it somewhat difficult to fit in at times. Lacking the natural muscle of his leonine bloodline, he is perhaps the lightest among the family of big cats & bears. Despite this though, he is still able to tap into his hidden strength when it counts the most. Also, of trace Native Ammerican & Chinese heritage, Leon's also has an innate potential for magic which he often misused in his personal time. His most comon skill is what he calls "Cosplay Power" or CP, which allows him to mimic appearance & skills of many characters for short time when the situation calls for it, but many of the character skills he mimics usually comes some unforseen drawback. (Example: Leon can cosplay Big Boss from the Metal Gear Solid series, giving him advanced hand to hand combat, like Big Boss, he must sacrifice the use of one of his eyes during the duration & since he doesn't pay as much attention to his blind spot as Big Boss would, is easily sucker punched often. He is also an accomplished writer, so far writing adult-centric stories with his best friend Albaz, a sky-blue lion.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 14, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32819

Because copying would make me feel like a dick. I dunno why.
hey, how come no one on here pays attention to monkehs?
I liek teh monkehs...

...
Please draw him, anyone? I sux at it...


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

*Name*: Cosmo ...
*Age*: 19 
*Occupation*: Unemployed (ex-cinema usher / Toy store assistant)
*LIkes*: Ice cream, pizza, video games, movies, beer, socialising, beer, beer
*Dislikes*: Bad tasting beer, cold tea, burnt toast, insects
*Pet peeves*: Getting his feet wet
*Species*: Ring tailed lemur
*Personality*: Affectionate enough to irritate
*Weakness*: Simple-minded
*Strengths*: Has a knack at making people smile, so long as they aren't miserable gits!
*Bio*: Degradable



*Goal*: One doesn't come to mind
*Profession*: As above 
*Personal quote*: "Beer? Mine!"
*Theme song*: The Shins - Australia
*Star sign*: Leo

*Favorite food*: Pepperoni pizza
*Favorite drink*: _JÃ¤germeister_ 
*Favorite location*: Bedroom
*Favorite weather*: Warm with a gentle refreshing breeze
*Favorite color*: Black on white (or vica-versa)

*Least liked food*: Lumpy mash potatoe, yuck!
*Least liked drink*: Water
*Least liked location*: Anywhere absurdly crowded
*Least liked weather*: Cold

*Favorite person*: Partner 
*Least liked person*: Ex-manager
*Friends*: Plenty, thanks!
*Enemies*: The vicious german shepherd two doors across the street
*Orientation*: Gay


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

My male 'sona I'm making I've decided to make a Hyger...a hyena/tiger hybrid. I absolutely love him, but I don't know a name yet. 

It should turn out good, since I love him so much.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2008)

How fun! I'm going to use Arrow Tibb's little bio form thingy. ^^
Lol... since my fursona is pretty much just fox-me, you'll be learning a bunch about the real deal, too! x3


Name: Pepper
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Species: Red fox
Height: (anthro) 5' 8"
Weight: (anthro) 130

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Bangs are blonde, fur is yellow-orange with cream chest/chin/eye rings/tip of tail. Has dark brown ear tips, boots and socks. 
- Markings: Dark brown hook-like marks on bridge of nose (see icon or picture below)
- Eye color: Grey
- Other features: Wears glasses, usually wears a red collar, has long legs, long tail, and large ears.
Behavior and Personality: When happy, she is HAPPY. Giddy, giggly, silly, etc. When angry, oooh just wants to kill something. Never really inbetween unless she is somewhere she doesn't want to be (aka a boring class, watching television; anything uneventful). Lives to be entertained and to make the most of life; will try anything once.

Skills: Can play the violin, good at drawing, good at judging character, ...has good sense of smell?
Weaknesses: Food. xD That and beauty -- feels intimidated when approached with incredible beauty.

Likes: Thrill, eating, singing (though she's not good at it xD), drawing, talking with friends, surfing the web, day-dreaming, watching movies, fangirling...
Dislikes: People who think they are better than others, being left-out, being bored, cockroaches!

History: Well... nothing out of the norm, really. Was raised by two good, loving parents... has a nice sister... Basic stuff. ^^

Clothing/Personal Style: (fantasy anthro): bit of a game-character style (i.e. belts, leather, laces, boots; think FF or KH). For everyday-style, usually skinny jeans and a funny T-shirt, with either skate shoes or sneakers.
Picture: (feral): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1794752/     (anthro): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1855658/

Goal: Er, I'd like to be a voice actress?  Foxes are famous for their large vocal range...
Profession: None yet. All I've had are summer jobs.
Personal quote: "They'll kills us! The laughing tikis will kill us!" (as Tulio in a Road to El Dorado fandub)
Theme song: Don't Stop Me Now, by Queen
Birthdate: July 22nd 1992
Star sign: Cancer :3

Favorite food: Crab puffs and donuts, but not together.
Favorite drink: Water or milk
Favorite location: On a trampoline, bundled in a blanket watching shooting stars...
Favorite weather: Sunny, with warm breezes!
Favorite color: Green or pink

Least liked food: Okra... eww.. or roast beetle or something.. *shudder*
Least liked drink: Grapefruit soda. *shudders again*
Least liked location: Hmm. I haven't been many places. Maybe Texas? So dang humid!
Least liked weather: Humidity or snowless cold.

Favorite person: That's a toughie. Ooh, that's real tough. Err... oh God, I don't have a favorite. Any one of my family members or my friends, really. ^^;
Least liked person: I could name a few, but I won't.
Friends: Anyone who likes animals, whose speech isn't incredibly vitriolic, and who cares about other people. Oh, and likes dorky stuff too. xD
Relations: Mom, dad, sister, 4 aunts, 4 uncles, 3 Grandmas, 2 Grandpas, and 6 cousins.
Enemies: N/A. If I don't like someone, I just avoid them.
Significant other: N/A *small tear* xD
Orientation: Straight


*tail flicks* That was cool. See y'all around! *scampers away*


----------



## fangborn (Dec 15, 2008)

Name: Roland
Sex: Male 
Orientation: Straight
Occupation: School
Likes: Violin, classical, metal, punk, heavy rock, computers, the cold. Dislikes: Being around stupid people, the heat  
Pet Peeves: Getting sticky. *Shudder* 
Species: Arctic Wolf  
Appearance: A medium sized, white wolf. Has a hint of grey, eyes are yellow, a bit chubby  
Personality: Laid back, fun and happy


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

so many fursonas =p...wait...isnt there a falcon or a lizard or a bear or any other animal?...theres way too many wolves =P (i dont mean it is bad but...theres WAY too may =P...i guess they are really popular =P)


----------



## crosser (Dec 18, 2008)

Name: Jericho Crosser
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Kitsune
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 162

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Hair is short and brushed back. All his fur and hair is blood red .
- Markings: On his back is his family emblem
- Eye color: Sunlight yellow
- Other features: Has a scar going from top to bottom of the left side of his face centered on his eye
Behavior and Personality: Is quiet at most times. When angry he simply knocks out the annoyance or ignores them. Has a light sense of humor but stinks at making jokes. Caring in nature and polite when he is calm.
Skills: Increadably strong. Has 6 different attacks, each based on a different element tuaght to him by his brother.
Weaknesses: His family. He takes insults toward them seriously unless he knows it is only a joke.

Likes: He likes fishing in his free time. He also likes crafting weapons as well.
Dislikes: People who think they are better than others. Being told not to help when he can. Feeling helpless.

History: Him and his brother were the only twins in their family that looked nothing alike (Ask if u want to know what is different). Jericho was trained to be a warrior and his brother as sage. Other than that life was pretty normal for him.

Clothing/Personal Style: Dark brown no finger gloves. Navy blue pants (The knees in them being fairly worn). A black short sleeve shirt with a black loose fit leather jacket. Carries a sword with a 2 foot handle, 3foot wide-5foot in length (this being his preferable weapon)

Profession: Bounty Hunter
Birthdate: June 13th 1990
Star sign: 

Favorite food: Open fire cooked fish
Favorite drink: Carbonated water
Favorite location: near a lake side
Favorite weather: Sunny, with cool breezes!
Favorite color: Silver, red, black, gray, blue, and purple.

Least liked food: Coconut
Least liked drink: Any form of alchohol
Least liked location: In a large crowded city
Least liked weather: Cold
Favorite person: Yet another thing i can't answer right now
Least liked person: People who think they are all that.
Friends: Any1 that is willing to put up with me.
Relations: ?
Enemies: N/A. If I don't like someone, I just avoid them.
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Bi
(And yes this is just for Crosser here, so don't go to nuts about it)


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Name: Vincent 'Fume' Sukanku
Age: 18
Height: 6' 2''
Weight: 167 lbs.
Race: Skunk
Class: Ninja

Info: Fume is one of the last surviving members of the Sukanku clan, after the ambush that claimed the lives of almost all of his clan. He wears a red cloth scarf around his mouth to cover the scars. His eyes are bright emerald green, except when he's mad, they turn red. He wears a purple shinobi suit with black armguards, black vest overtop the suit and a mesh undershirt. He has a blood-red katana strapped to his back. His tail is really large and bushy and his scent is extremely potent, even at long ranges. He has black boots and never changes his socks, which explains his horrednous foot odour. Despite the tragedy that befell him, he still retained his sense of humour and slacker attitude, only serious when the time calls for it. He hates eating vegetables.


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Name:* 92|
*sex:* hermaphrodite
*origin:* gondwana
*occupation:* vectroscape
*species: *polycomposite vector-dependent glider type V
*personality: *usually nice and safe
*likes: * dividing self by zero, gauss, merging with 04 occasionally
*dislikes:* overflow, frags excess, junkhead.
*music likes:* anything loud. with guitars and drums
*music dislikes:* several incompatibilities with pop; rap, dance and similar.
*weapon of choice: *glider gun
*physical description: *http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1739335/
*attire*: âž”; and mostly helvetica classic 55
*strengths*: being infinite
*weakness*: creates monsters and spreads too easily through space and time
*BIO:* eee~


----------



## crosser (Dec 24, 2008)

Almost sounds like something off of digimon there


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Dec 24, 2008)

Weeeell, here's my bio sheet for anyone who likes to read long things~

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=33472

But, if reading long descriptions isn't your thing, then I'll just give a quick summary here.

I am Yukirou Kihogosha (or just Yukiro), and I come from a very respectable known clan of arctic kitsune. My parents always made a fuss about how I was able to grow all nine of my tails so quickly and all my red markings... >.<;;; But anyway, I like anything flavored of strawberry and I'm mostly kind and carefree.


Oh, and I'm bi~ ;3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 24, 2008)

Heh here mine:

*Name:* Keiji Yuya*
Age:* 14
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Oriental Draolf
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 222lbs
*Clan:* Yuya*
Picture:* http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1737244/

*Appearance:*
*>*Marking: Yuya Clan mark on his left upper arms.  ->  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1826605/
*>*Green Hair
*>*Green wing Membrane
*>*Very Dark Gray Furs & Scale
*>*Black Horns, claw.
*>*His eye are green.*

Behavior and Personality:* Usualy polite, nice, friendly, cuddly, can be pissed off easily, though only if he woke up on the wrong feet, or if something bad happened. He will alway be there for a friend in need.

*Skills:* Can use multiple jutsu, expert in tai-jutsu and in martial art, exelent sharpshooter
*Weaknesses:* Seen a friend in danger.

*Likes:* Firearms, Melee weapons, meat, hanging with friend,fighting, blood, etc.
*Dislikes:* Veggies, immature people, fags, Too serious people, no sence of humor.

*History:*
Hes the heir of the Yuya clan, the only one who is still alive, the rest of the clan got assasinated by an other clan, but he avenged his whole family, killing all the people of the clan who killed his family, so now he live freely, no longuer animated by hate. He got alots of friend, and he is also very respected. Hes strong, fast, discreet, that one of the reasons hes in the Special force, but the main reasons is that he want to protect everyone of his lil country. He wont ever do anything bad to his friend, he will protect em to the dead. He doesn't realy like the day, he preffer the night.


*Goal:* Live his life without any regreet.
*Profession:* Member of the ANBU(Special Force of his land)
*Birthdate:* 1 June in 1994.

*Favorite food:* Meat
*Favorite drink:* Cola.
*Favorite location:* Forest, Dark place.
*Favorite weather:* No rain, No big wind, No big sun.
*Favorite color:* Green

*Least liked food:* Veggies
*Least liked drink:* Water
*Least liked location:* Where its Too cold.
*Least liked weather:* Rainy.

*Favorite person:* Those who are friendly
*Least liked person:* Fags And immature
*Friends:* He has many friend.
*Relations:* Hes single.
*Enemies:* None.
*Significant other:* His friend.
*Orientation:* Straight But enjoy to be arround anyone.


----------



## heavyweapons (Dec 25, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=33374

David Xinoir hope ya like it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 25, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=33517
Here's Sefa!


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> so many fursonas =p...wait...isnt there a falcon or a lizard or a bear or any other animal?...theres way too many wolves =P (i dont mean it is bad but...theres WAY too may =P...i guess they are really popular =P)



Wolf, Fox (Or Vixen / Kitsune / etc.), Dragon.  The three most popular types of Fursona.  You broaden Wolf to 'Canis' in general - or you include hybrids involving the above - and you've likely got around half the Fursonas you'll ever find covered.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

Fursona nr.1
Name: Marcs Eagleton
Gender: Male
Occupation: Hitman, kill gays, lesbians and other to the government "unnatural things"
LIkes: Coats, costumes and justice
Dislikes: persons who wants to kill him and his friends
Species: Wolf
Personality: Friendly, nice and cool
Weakness: laws
Strengths: Instincts

Fursona Nr.2
Name: Wolfie (lack of names, ok?!?)
Gender: Male
Occupation: Demon/Devil-hunter. Can kill someone else for enough money
LIkes: Food and swords you can use to smash with
Dislikes: Disgusting things (like poop and vegetables)
Species: Wolf
Personality: Pain in the ass and somewhat irritating
Weakness: Big juicy tentacles
Strengths: I don't know, weapons?

Fursona Nr 3.
Name: Boaz (I know it's lame but it's what I came up with, he'll have a better nickname)
Gender: Male
Occupation: Former assistant of Wolfie, now president of the newly buildt nation of "outsiders" where both gay and others are welcome without dying
Likes: Order, dumb people he can control (though you canÃ¤t see much of THAT in him) and guns. BIG guns
Dislikes: Smart people that he's not friend with
Species: Foxcoon
Personality: Straight-forward but witty, and very clever
Weakness: Strong people who can't be fooled
Strenght: The opposite of weakness, duh

If you wonder anything, let me write my story before you ask me.


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 3, 2009)

Umm this is my old one but i have another one in the shop atm. :grin:

Name: Dusty Carnage
Gender: Female (Shemale')
Occupation: being annoying, Part time art student. (plans to stop all civilisation by imposing Gay marriage on EVERYONE!! *iggle*)
LIkes: flies wearing party hats, females, has a tendancy to bite inanimate objects, pocky, CROSSDRESSING
Dislikes: people being far awayz, MEN!! (a little Androphobic), inactive people  
Species: Panther
Personality: bubbly, Big sister ish, Camp sense of humour, Loud, acts very weird...Acts differently around different people so it puts people on edge.
Weakness: low self esteem, her friends, women...
Strengths: witty, thick skinned, loyal


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Kilo Vulpes Charlie
Species: Arctic Fox
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Sexual orientation: Bi-Sexual
Fur Color: Winter- snow white Summer-Black w/ dark red and blue streaks
Height: 6'1"
Weight:125-140lbs.
Eye Color: Hazel
Birth Month: July (that's a Cancer for the non-zodiac inclined)
Clothing: Loose fit, usually black, otherwise compliments/blends with fur color.
Personality: loose, comedic, fun, athletic.


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Foo the Panda
Species: Arctic Fox
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Sexual orientation: Straight
Fur Color: Cream and Black
Height: 4ft 1in
Weight:175-200lbs
Eye Color: Hazel
Birth Month: August
Clothing: Gray Athletics shorts and a T-shirt
Personality: loose, comedic, fun, snuggleable


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Oryxe the Wolf
Species: Timber Wolf
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Sexual orientation: Bi
Fur Color: Grey / black
Height: 6 feet
Weight:175-200lbs
Eye Color: green
Birth Month: August
Clothing: Leather jacket and jeans
Personality: always up for a good time. Works as a man-whore to feed his crack addiction.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm usually totally against these sorts of things, but fuck it. I'm bored enough.
Not really much creativity behind it, considering my fursona is exactly me, just with the obvious addition of _being a dog._ Oh, and the blue hair. I've always wanted blue hair, but being able to get a job is a lot more important than my hair, you know.

Name: Attorney At Lawl (yes, my fursona uses my screen name as well, suck it)
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Malamute
Height: 5"9'
Weight: 212 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black and white fur, normal malamute stuff, but long, blue head hair
- Markings: None, just normal malamute markings
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features:* awesome*
Behavior and Personality: Internet troll, but IRL. Yeah son

Skills: Anything with computers, pretty much. Oh and games. Fuck yeah, vidja c:
Weaknesses: Caffeine fiend and is allergic to perfume :c

Likes: Himself, the internet, games
Dislikes: Probably anyone reading this, 99% of other furries

History: he's a dog and stuff, I don't know. Never written a back story or anything, he's just a normal dude but is also a dog. yeah.

Clothing/Personal Style: Suits and ties even though he's the most casual person *in the world*
Picture: Don't have a digital one. SOMEONE DRAW ME FUCK

Goal: Be _e-famous_, yeah
Profession: Student, does odd-job computer stuff on the side
Personal quote: what is this i don't even
Theme song: One Hit Wonder - Everclear
Birthdate: 4/8/1992
Star sign: Aries, I think

Favorite food: Anything with meat, really
Favorite drink: Spike Shooters
Favorite location: New England, home :3
Favorite weather: _Cold_
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Veggies, shit sux
Least liked drink: Water, srsly
Least liked location: Pretty much anywhere that isn't New England, but more specifically, Virginia. Place smells like ass and traffic is so bad.
Least liked weather: Hot. Sunny. :c

Significant other: Nah
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Blaze
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Cheetah

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light brown hair, generally kept really short.  Fur?  Pretty standard for a Cheetah.
- Markings: Nothing special, really
- Eye color: Deep Blue.
- Other features: Several scars on his back from when a friend (likely drunk) got a bit reckless.  That + claws = ow.
Behavior and Personality: Really laid back.  Bad procrastinator, but is USUALLY aware when he really can't afford to delay the work anymore.  Tends to be really sarcastic.

Skills: Picks up new stuff really quick, the standard Cheetah speed, is a really good shot.
Weaknesses: Really twitchy - outside shooting, makes him actually rather poor with his  hands.  Very poor stamina, and the aforementioned procrastination tendencies.

Likes: Enjoying himself, keeping busy, people who aren't goddamn retarded.
Dislikes: Idiots.  Being bored.

Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans, a short-sleeve or sleeveless shirt, and a trenchcoat.  Not a secretive thing, he just likes it.

Profession: Unemployed / Part-time jobs
Birthdate: March 20

Favorite weather: Warmth.  Period.
Least liked weather: Cold, with snow especially.

Orientation: Heterosexual.

Pretty much just me with fur >.>
...I wish I had a trenchcoat ;-;


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2009)

I made one for a sea-slug 

Name: Chroma
Age: 18
Occupation:  Secondary consumer
Likes: Company and a moist environment.
Dislikes: Dry areas and predators.
Pet peeves: Gawking scuba divers.
Species: Spotted Nudibranch
Personality: Lazy
Weakness: Physique
Strengths: Toxins
Bio: Just your regular old spotted nudibranch having fun.



Goal: Eat
Profession: Slug
Personal quote: "Om nom nom nom"
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtWhbCp1yGY&feature=channel_page

Favorite food: Sea anemones, sponges, and other bryozoans.
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: 100~ ft below sea level
Favorite weather: sunny

Least liked food: Sand and salt
Least liked drink: 
Least liked location: desert
Least liked weather: drought

Friends: yes please
Enemies: secondary consumer fauna.
Orientation: Hetero


----------



## CrackRoxas (Jan 5, 2009)

*Name: *_Masozi_*
Age: *_Unknown_*
Sex: *_Male_*
Species: *_Jaguar Zebra Hybrid_*
Likes: *_Climbing things_*
Dislikes: *_Ants

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1852878/
_


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 9, 2009)

My fursona (updated)

Name: Paul "the Red" Shepherd
Species: Domestic Dog - Breed: German Shepherd
Versions: Anthro and Full (Feral)
Reference: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1763869/ (or avatar)

Height: 1.80m (5' 11")
Weight: 75 kg (165 lbs)
Fur color: Red, Black and Tan
Eye color: Blue
Fur pattern: Red fur, with Black ears, black saddle, a black muzzle, and a tan torso. 
The tail is black on top and red on the bottom. The hands, feet, arms and legs are red. He also has a black tattoo, 
that features a dog's paw print above crossed drum sticks on his right arm.

Character: Humble, friendly, protective, outgoing, and funny 
Collar: Black leather, adjustable, a bone-shaped name tag attached.

Likes: Loud rock music, friends, napping, frisbee, drumming, meaty food
Dislikes: Racists, crime, drugs, smoking, mushrooms


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

Name: Grey Fontaine 

Sex: Male

Occupation: University student

Species: Canid

Personality: Bubbly, outgoing and very friendly and patient with everyone

Likes: Chinese food, war books, video games and being helpful 

Dislikes: The people who are irritating and don't leave you alone

Music Likes: Pink Floyd

Music Dislikes: Country & Western

Weapon of Choice: Claws or concealed 9mm and MP5

Physical Description: Has light grey fur with white undertones, a dark grey patch of fur in-between his ears, is slightly muscular and well built, has pink pads on his hands and feet and has sparkling emerald green eyes.   

Attire: Usually wears a plain white t-shirt, black puffer jacket, old denim jeans, skater shoes, has a set of headphones around his neck and wears a wolf fang necklace


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 13, 2009)

Gyahaha.. I've decided to introduce mine too.. X3

Name: X
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Species: Kitsolf (Kitsune/Wolf Cross)

Appearance:
--Fur color: Yellow
--Goatee: Black
--Markings: Darker fur on right arms, left legs, and ear tips. Lighter fur on muzzle, chest, and tail tip.
--Eyes: Black
--Fashion/clothing style: Hiphop and a lover of headgear (bandana, do-rags, caps, bonnets, and stuff) he sometimes wears his bling but mostly doesn't like to show it off.
--Arsonist Mode: He grows two extra tails which are made of fire.

Behavior and Personality: He is usually very quiet and doesn't like talking much. Not really a loner, just quiet. He is also very moody. And he is somewhat lazy but can get a job done when he needs to, but often brushes a lot of things off as troublesome.

Skills: When he enters his arsonist mode, he is able to conjure and control fire and manipulate all other elements associated with how fire burns.
Knowledge: His knowledge in thermodynamics, physics, chemistry, and other engineering related fields allow him to control fire effectively. He is exceptionally knowledgeable in electronics and communications. He also messes around with programming.
Weaknesses: His lazy personality

Likes: HipHop beats and music
Dislikes: Assholes and sulk-ups

Goal: None set.... yet..
Profession: Currently unemployed

Favorite food: Meat (enjoys gourmet too X3)
Favorite drink: Bailey's
Favorite location: Urban streets
Favorite person: None currently
Least liked person: None currently
Friends: Some people
Relations: None currently
Enemies: None currently
Significant other: None Currently
Orientation: Somewhat bi


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 13, 2009)

Name: Masakuni
Species: Western Dragon
Age: 5 (yes he's a kid so what)
Gender: Male
Personality: Nice, friendly, playful, energetic
Scale color: Light blue
Height: 3'0"
Weight: 105 lbs.
Appearance: Light blue scales, with a white belly. He has purple, rounded scale spikes that run all the way down from the back of his head, to his back, and to the top of his tail. His wings are also purple, with blue supports around them.
Eye color: Sapphire


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Name: Candid
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Grey Wolf

Appearance:
--Fur color: Grey, With White hair.
--Markings: Darker Grey on his tail, with white at the tip. White on chest.
--Eyes: Blue
--Fashion/clothing style: Plain T-Shirts, with Dark, plain, trousers - Sometimes with a belt. Almost military-wear, but more casual.

Behavior and Personality: Friendly to people he knows, but more quiet around people he's not met before. Can be quick to make friends when he tries, but he's not extremely keen of public places. He likes to exercise quite a lot, but doesn't take part in sport.
Skills: Strong*ish* and pretty quick, and a good knowledge of the three main sciences. Has good logic, and a good sense of humour.
Weaknesses: Tends towards logic over feelings, but not to say he's without belief and passions of his own.

Likes: Exercise and Relaxation; Talking with friends
Dislikes: Crowded, public areas; Unhealthy atmospheres.

Goal: Pursuit of health and friendship.
Profession: Odd-jobs. Mostly ones that involve speed or strength over skill.

Favorite food: Enjoys most meats - But also likes fish.
Favorite drink: Orange Juice
Favorite location: Garden/Beach
Favorite person: Marco (Housemate, and good friend, albeit slightly annoying)
Favourite Season/Weather: Winter, and a coolish one. Dislikes snow because it makes his paws cold.

Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Several; people he's known for a long time.
Relations: No-one yet.
Enemies: Smokers - He can't stand them, sometimes violently so.
Orientation: Hetero - He hasn't met that Someone yet.

Weapons: Mostly used against those smokers if things get really out of hand. Although he's a good shot with several rifles, he doesn't really go for the whole "Killing" thing, and uses his strength and sharp claws to gain an edge.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 14, 2009)

Name: Robolf Elitic (Pronounced Ro-bolf Eli-tick)
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Style: Digigrade Anthro Furry
Fur color: Silver/Scattered Dark Blue
Hair color: Brown
Eye color: Blue-Green
Clothes: Torn Long Shorts, Torn Sweater
Accessories: Crucifix (Made with Silver)
Orientation: Straight

Body: Height: 6'3, Chubby.

Personality: INTJ (Introspective, iNtuitive, Thinking, Judging).

Personality Specifics: Noble, Loyal, Trustworthy, Intellectual, Loner, Protective,  Cold, Stubborn.

Skills: Economics, Horticulture, Law, Drumming (Djembes, Congas, and regular), Physical strength, Giving advice.

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Christianity, Family, Furries, Video Games, Law

Weaknesses: Silver (except my crucifix), Getting close to others.

Likes: Anything having to do with Nature. The Forest and Cold is where I dwell, Christ is where my soul is. The moon on a foggy, crisp night. 

Dislikes: Those who would destroy my home: The forest, or harm fellow wolves. 

Less Role playing, Real Life facts.

More Likes: C.S. Lewis, Libertarians, Open-minded people, books, Food (especially  meat), my height.

More Dislikes: "Eco-Fascists."  My weight. Look chubby, but after doing a year of sports, there is actual muscle under it.

Am a writer, haven't explored fiction or TF much, but excel in literature and essays. Would like a bit of mentoring by a better writer. PM me for my only fiction short story (not tf or anything to do with).


----------



## Rhythm (Jan 14, 2009)

Name: Rhythm
Species: Dragon
Hair Color: Brown
Eye color: Blue
Sex: Male
Appearance: Black scaled with purple fin/webbed wings and cheeks, white/tanish horns with brown bushy hair and a chin goatie


----------



## Fenthesloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Name: Fen (Herrow ^^)
Species: Sloth (Yes yes, make your slow jokes now. XD)
Hair color:Brown 
Fur Color: Grey, with a brown stripe going down the spine.
Height: 5' 10
weight:180
Body type: Lean, muscular but not ripped. 
Sex: Male 
Eye color: Brown
Accessories: A necklace that is from his mate, it is gold with a bead on it. A pair of dog tags that were given to him from a good friend.
Clothing: A loose fitting tie-die T-shirt that is gold and black. A pair of blue jeans that are baggy and frayed at the bottom. Doesn't wear shoes often. 
Skills: Drumming and vocalist for musical talent. Athletic and energetic when excited. Calm and complacent when happy. 
For more information. Check out my home site. http://yiffy.tk/


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

Name: Sparky
Species: Lucario
Hair color: Black
Fur Color: Red & White
Height: 5'' 7
weight:125 lbs
Body type: Skinny, almost super-model type [skinny]
Sex: Male
Eye color: Red
Accessories: Sansa 8GB MP3 Player, Fingerless gloves & a chav hat
Skills: Yu-Gi-Oh! ... and brilliant knowledge of Queen


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

my friend named her but,

Name: Alakai
Sex: Female
Hates: Being around trolls, smoke, sports (not including hunting)
Likes: Being with her friends, climbing trees, chasing cows, sleeping in a hammock and being out side.
Ocupation: doesn't have one.
Speices: Tiger
Personality: Kind, Friendly, and otherwise easy to get along with.
Appearance: Burnt orange with black stripes and longish white under belly fur.

i would post a picture but i dont have anything to do so.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 22, 2009)

Name: Rex Novastar (Real name: Melvin Richmond)
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Anthropomorphic raptor
Height: 6'5
Weight: 325 pounds

*Appearance:*
- Hair and fur: Covered in brow and green scales, with a white mohawk of feathers on his head
- Eye color: Fully brown, with slitty black pupils
- Other features: Had his paws surgically modified shortly after birth to resemble human hands more

*Behavior and Personality:*
Rex is a confident, optimistic hero who, depending on who you ask, is either incredibly brave or incredibly stupid. What he lacks in rational decision making and experience, he makes up with pure machoness and bravery. He's extremely confident, thinking of himself as a leader type in anything he's involved in. He has a hard time considering the consequences of his actions, a nasty flaw most likely received from all the action movies, cartoons, and video games he watched and played as a child.

He loves fighting the forces of evil, and considers his job more fun than dangerous. Through all the risk of death, torture, and total annihilation he goes through every day, he wouldn't give his position up for anything.

*Skills:*
- Excellent flying skills
- Almost always confident and optimistic, no matter what situation
- Slight skill with light firearms and hand-to-hand combat

*Weaknesses:*
- Not very athletic
- Lazy and messy
- Too focused on females
- Poor on-foot combat skills

*Likes:*
- Flying spaceships, planes, and other flying things
- Big red convertibles
- Fighting evil, and looking awesome while doing so
- Cheesy catchphrases, he's always thinking of more
- Watching TV, especially cartoons
- Ladies, any species
- Video games, which he uses to refine his skills and tactics
- His hair
- Fajitas

*Dislikes:*
- Serious people
- Vegetables
- Working
- Janitor duty
- Commercials
- Evildoers
- Damaging his spaceship

*History:*
Although Rex is currently unaware of this fact, he is actually what has become to be known as a Hybrid, a half-human, half-animal mutant. Rex's first ancestor was actually created from a combination of a human child, several lizards, and some DNA from a fossil.

He was born from an egg between his mother and father, and lived a life not much different than the life from an average human. At the age of 18, he left his home for an old, cramped apartment and a low-paying job of mopping the floors of the city museum.

The job, however, wasn't enough to sustain his fast-food habit, nor was it enough for a college application. He saw a commercial for the Fireclaws, an unofficial army made up of Hybrids, and in his desperation, signed up immediately. 

He was assigned as a pilot, given an old jet fighter modified for space travel. When not in combat, he was given janitor duty of the station, much to his anger. He also has very basic training in small firearms and hand-to-hand combat.

He hopes to serve the Fireclaws long enough to make the money for college, and never have to see another mop for the rest of his life.*

Clothing/Personal Style:* 
Rex wears a black leather jacket and T-shirt, under which he keeps the official Fireclaws uniform, which is made of Kevlar to protect its wearer. He wears a Fireclaws badge on his shirt for the purposes of identification at all times. He wears a pair of blue jeans, with a hole cut into them to let his tail stick out.

*Picture:* Currently don't have one, have no drawing skills, or money. Anyone feeling charitable? 

*Goal*: Proving Hybrids can be just as good as humans, making enough money for college
*Profession*: Pilot, soldier and part-time janitor for the Fireclaws
*Personal quote*: In battle: "Ooh, I think that's going to leave a mark." Not in battle: "How much nacho cheese can we put on THIS, I wonder?"
*Theme song*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6JuJnfL6QY
*
Favorite food*: Mexican food
*Favorite drink*: _Zap! brand soda_ 
*Favorite location*: Inside any fast vehicle, preferably a flying one
*Favorite weather*: Clear, sunny, warm weather
*Favorite color*: Blue

*Least liked food*: Vegetables
*Least liked drink*: Water
*Least liked location*: Bathroom, on janitor duty
*Least liked weather*: Cold weather that's hard to fly in

*Favorite person: *His best friend Steven, a Golden Retriever
* Least liked person: *His commander, for giving him janitor duty
* Friends: *Steven, and Tex Reckless, a human he once joined forces with to save Earth.
* Relations: *None, looking for a girlfriend. Any species will do.
* Enemies: *Mad scientists, cults, aliens, terrorists, and evildoers in general
* Significant other: *Currently doesn't have one.
* Orientation: *Straight.

EDIT: Changed some of the bio, and used Arrow Tib's bio form.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 22, 2009)

Posted elsewhere, and hidden behind this link for excessive nerdiness and Science Fiction hooey.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2009)

Name: Orchestra (turns into a human named Carmen)
Occupation: Pickpocket, street magician. 
Likes: Raw eggs, shiny things, useful/rare knowledge, "gentleman's" clothes (only in human form.)
Dislikes: Not having food, being told "no", cats.
Species: Were-crow
Personality: Annoyingly curious, bratty, and smart.
Weakness: Bribery.
Strengths: Air magic, intelligence, and alertness.


----------



## dwolv (Jan 22, 2009)

Name: Alexander 
Occupation: Artist
Likes: Music, Partying, chatting, anything fun or spiritual, people, company, Dates
Dislikes: Extreme Height (go figure)
Pet peeves: Boredom
Species: Male Tropic African Avian
Personality: Supafriendly Lively Talkative
Weakness: Gullibility 
Strengths: Spirituality, communication.
Background/ History: 90% African/American 10% Native American Cherokee. Early 20's.

Image
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1912492


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 27, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

Name: Kanin
Occupation: None.
Likes: Video games(mainly shooters), music, and animals.
Dislikes: Idiots, Computer Viruses, Idiots that give my computer viruses.
Species: Eastern Timber Wolf
Personality: Either calm and quiet, or hyper and insane. (normally the first one)
Weakness: Over thinking things.


----------



## Infexis (Mar 3, 2009)

Name: Infexis Kar (Pronounced Kerr)
Age:unknownd
Sex:Male
Species: Dragon Lizard hybrid
Height:Unknownd
Weight:Unknownd

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:Blue, Light blue
- Markings:Has two tattos. One is a devil on his left arm and a angel on his left.
- Eye color:Blue and green
- Other features:N/A
Behavior and Personality:He is very nice and kind. He has some "rage attacks" now and then, why: ckeck history.

Skills:He is fast and strong. Trains everyday to keep in shape. His saliva is like a corrosive acid.
Weaknesses:Sometimes can be too nice and shy.

Likeseace. A good and comfy bed
Dislikeseople/furrys who thinks they are better than others.

History: Coming soon.

---
Clothing/Personal Style: Punk/goth style. Not too many clothes tho.
Picture: Coming soon

Goal:To prove his innocent
Profession:On the run. Criminal
Personal quote:If you are going down. Take someone with you. 
Theme song:Coming soon.
Birthdate:N/A
Star sign:N/A

Favorite food: Fish
Favorite drink:Water
Favorite locationeace and calm places
Favorite weather:Sunny. Enjoys the rain too.
Favorite color:Blue

Least liked food:Anything bloody
Least liked drink:Lemonade
Least liked location:Big citys
Least liked weather:Snowy

Favorite person:N/A
Least liked person:Spike (Who: Check history.)
Friends:Check history
Relations:Check History
Enemies:Check history.
Significant other:Check history.
Orientation:Straght.


----------



## Cyndon (Mar 4, 2009)

Name: Petroso (Call me 'Rosso' please.)
Age: 19
Birthdate: May 20, 2030
Sex: Male
Species: Fox Anthro
Height: ~5'10"
Weight: ~180 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: all blue with grey underbelly
- Markings: a ring of white fur on his tail
- Eye color: gold
- Other features: small scar on his left cheek
Behavior and Personality: His personality flexes depending on who he's around, and he usually aims to please. If a person is mean to him or anyone else around, then he tends to get offensive and rowdy. When someone is calm and gentle to him, he returns the sentiment with even more gentleness and the like. He isn't without his own personality, to be certain. He loves having a great time, and having good fun with great friends.

Skills: He can change to suit the needs of just about anyone.
Weaknesses: He tends to worry more about others than himself.

Likes: Video Games, Sex, Coffee, Switch People, Making others feel good
Dislikes: Heat, overly dominant people, others forcing rules on him

History: Petroso came from a small town where nobody really understood him. He was your average 19 year old boy, except for the fact that he had naturally blue hair. The thing that really put the nail in the coffin for him was when he began to change. He had thought he was seeing things when that foxman appeared outside the town, and he thought that if he followed the guy he'd find out that it was just a trick of the light or something... But he found out the hard way that that was not the case. The mysterious fur had circled back and ambushed Petroso from behind, knocking him unconscious.
When Petroso came too he was bound to a chair, the fur smiling wickedly as he held a syringe full of orange fluid.
"I could tell... you were interested... but i could also tell you weren't going to come quietly." Petroso squirmed and struggled against the bindings but the fur just continued talking.
"You know, you have to be more open..." It had been true; before he had become a fur, Petroso kept to himself; mostly because of everyone picking on him for his hair. He glared icily at the foxman keeping him hostage and the scientist simply scoffed.
"You've wished you were an animal for a long time now... because you knew animals don't discriminate... they don't care if your hair is this or that, or if you're this way or another... Why not just admit it...?" He looked at the ground, defeated.
"You're right... i really do. But..." He was cut off as the scientist slammed him up against the wall behind the chair, the syringe wagging dangerously in front of his face.
"This is your savior." He simply said as he plunged the needle home in Petroso's arm. The effect was nearly instantaneous as blue fur erupted from his skin. His mouth opened in a silent scream as his face elongated into a snout. After the transformation he ran away, seeking shelter for who he was... and for now he's found Metro City.

Magics: Petroso knows a few things about magic, including Water elementalism and Protection magic. He prefers water and air magics, but detests fire magic and is indifferent to earth magic. He doesn't mind being around telepaths and mind readers as long as they keep their minds out of his without his permission.

Weaponry: He's a jack of all trades when it comes to weapons. He can weild it all with at least decent skill, but he excels with spears and other pole arms. His favorite weapon is a Guisarme that he found lying around one day as he rumaged around a renaissance faire. He's used guns before, and in fact has a handgun sitting in a case, as he detests using them except for when he absolutely has to.

Clothing: Baggy clothes, loose jeans, overlong sleeved shirts (that cover his hands), Flat top knitted hats with bills (The ones that people think are just for girls). He has a hematite pendant and a celtic cross earring in his left ear, and he wears laniards hooked to "D" rings on his pants as well as a long wallet chain.

Profession: Magician-for-hire

Personal quote: "Try to keep up."

Theme song: Fat Lip (Sum 41)


----------



## CrackRoxas (Mar 7, 2009)

*Name*: *Roxy*
*Age*: 19
*Sex*: Yes please
*Species*: Fox
*Height*: 5' 2" ish
*Weight*: About 100lbs

*Appearance*:
- *Hair and fur*: Black
- *Markings*: Purple feet, hands, eye brows, around the eyes, and tail tip
- *Eye color*: Yellow
- *Other features*: Yellow paw pads
*Behavior and Personality*: Cute, random, ADHD, and an over all smart ass

*Skills*: Video Games
*Weaknesses*: Math

*Likes*: Yaoi
*Dislikes*: Math

*History*: Prefers lunch

*Clothing/Personal Style*: No clothes
*Picture*: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2066270/ (i suck at drawing)

*Goal*: 2 points!
*Profession*: Hyper
*Personal quote*: I forget... 
*Theme song*: Harder Better Faster Stronger
*Birth date*: July 22
*Star sign*: Cancer

*Favorite food*: Noodles
*Favorite drink*: Sprite
*Favorite location*: Anywhere but the dentist
*Favorite weather*: Storms
*Favorite color*: Rainbow

*Least liked food*: Shrimp
*Least liked drink*: Rum
*Least liked location*: Dentist
*Least liked weather*: Cloudy

*Favorite person*: You!
*Least liked person*: The guy who invented homework
*Friends*: Everyone!
*Relations*: Huh?
*Enemies*: Broccoli
*Significant* *other*: None
*Orientation*: Homosexual


----------



## Talon4554 (Mar 8, 2009)

what if you're you don't know how to start


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Akio Blackwing
Occupation: Retail (for now)
LIkes: Video games, anime, cuddling, food, alcohol, laughing, movies, chasing cars, showers, and duct tape.
Dislikes: church, liars, ignorant people, news media, being dirty.
Pet peeves: nails on chalk board, being lied to, being called into work, having my collar tugged for no reason what-so-ever.
Species: Rustic Fox
Personality: quiet, clingy, sometimes hyper, cuddly, loveable, flirty, sarcastic
Weakness: Women
Strengths: Wits, puzzles, humor


----------



## Laze (Mar 8, 2009)

Thought I'd do one as I'm so painfully bored

Name: Laze [though often referred to as Lizzy by a couple of people]
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Komodo Dragon
Height: 5' 8" 
Weight: 190lbs

*Appearance:*
- Scales: A good percentage of his scales take on a dark grey colour, however the underside of his neck and his stomach fade to a rather pale green
- Eye colour: Green
- Other features: Has rather long claws on his hands, approximately 10 or so inches in length. he'd rather not cut them and actually enjoys having them his long. Unlike most Komodos his tail is actually quite wide, flat and heavy and usually drags on the ground behind him whenever he's on the move. 

*Behaviour and Personality:*
As the name may suggest, he's very laid back almost to the point of being almost quite slothful. He's hardly aggressive and is generally quite well spoken at the best of times. painfully curious about most things and some could even accuse him of being quite nosey, thought he's not really sticking his beck in for malicious means, he's just naturally interested thing things he has little to know knowledge about and as such will have to go over and _'have a go'_. He strives to be polite whenever he can which often portrays him as being a bit naive.

He's quite the loner, and is rather happy just vegging out to a few of his favourite albums, or just generally plugging away on his guitar, which he's nicknamed Dustmite for some weird reason; it appeals to his odd sence of humour. He enjoys keeping himself to himself usually and will barely venture out into the world if he needs to.      

*Skills:*
- Novice guitar playing skills
- Has a bizarre amount of knowledge of monster and zombie movies 

*Weaknesses:*
- All a bit too lazy a little bit too often, almost bone idle at the worst of times
- Quite messy, feels the need to clean when he has to climb over something to get anywhere
- Being licked on his neck
- Cold weather

*Likes:*
- Loud, droning Stoner Rock
- Music that he likes to describe as 'hideous noise'
- Basking
- Warm places
- Anything with zombies and monsters in it [movies, video games, that kinda thing]
- Light Gun video games
- Dinosaurs, in general
- Thorne and Cherri Topps of Jurassic Beauties fame [X3]
- Guinness
- Tiger Beer
- Nintendo Wii [any excuse to flail about like an idiot just for the giggles is OK with him]

*Dislikes:*
- Anywhere with 'too many people' in it, somewhat social phobia
- Vampire movies
- Chords [they're rather difficult to learn]

*History:*
Laze spent most of his hatchling days living in the harsh Salvan Desert wastelands. A place sporting very little life; his tribe barely keeping themselves alive as each day past. Scraping their way through the desert, worshipping Gods that never helped them and practising traditions that never seemed to improve their way of life. In his early teens he decide enough was enough and generally couldn't understand why one end actually say things his way - his rather radical ideas about venturing to the other side of the desert were sniffed at and he was slowly becoming shunned from away from his kin - and abandonned them in search of things that lay beyond the burning horizon. It took him many a year before he eventually stumbled on what can be described as a more modern civilisation, the desert almost claiming him as it's victim too many times than he'd like to remember. 

He skulked about in the shadows mainly, picking up the English language as he eavesdropped on other peoples conversations. Eventually learning to read after he was able to communicate with people much more vocally. His tribe used to communicate in crude hisses and grunts so it took him a good few years again to master a new tongue. 

With that, he decided to see what this new world was like and visited a good few countries and bummed around for a good long time. Eventually settling down in the United Kingdom [all their stories about knight hungry dragons intrigued him] where he eventually began squatting in an old abandoned boathouse where he taught himself about electronics trying to make an honest lizard of himself and getting some kind of job. He set up shop there under the name 'Tooth And Nail Repairs', which sadly went under after a period of months due to it's rather silly location, practically out in the middle of nowhere.

However he did manage to out some money away and subsequently moved to a flat in the city, where he works as a contracted electrician. Currently trying to fix it up himself [he got it rather cheap due to the very sorry state it was in] to little avail. 
* 
Clothing/Personal Style:* 
Generally doesn't wear clothes. His claws ten to rip most of them to shreds. As long as he keeps his lizardhood behind it's protective sheath and out of site he doesn't feel he's causing too much harm. When he does wear clothes, usually because of the weather being too cold, he'd slip on a hoodied sweatshirt and some rather baggy jeans or combats.

*Picture:* ... As soon as my PayPal account clears DX I asked for a commision from one of my favourite artists on FA who just so happened to be charging for them. Anytime soon really.

*Goal*: He hasn't really got some cosmic goal to achieve now, as long as he's out of the desert and away from his Neanderthalic kin [his words], he's plenty fine 
*Profession*: Electrician and General Layabout
*Personal quote*: "... bollocks."
*Theme song*: Doesn't really have one, he'd like to write his own someday. But he really likes the tune "Milk Lizard" by The Dillenger Escape Plan and "Maiden, Mother and Crone" by The Sword. Also has a liking for a particular F-Zero GX character's theme song, no suprises who it is.
*
Favorite food*: Spicy foods, Jaffa Cakes, crayfish and locusts
*Favorite drink*: Guinness, Tigher Beer, Orange Juice, Coffee and Iced Tea  
*Favorite location*: Inside any fast vehicle, preferably a flying one
*Favorite weather*: Warm weather, and snow [an excuse to wear his MASSIVE duffle coat]
*Favorite color*: Green

*Least liked food*: Chocolate Ice Cream
*Least liked drink*: Carling Black Label, Fosters, water [after he leaves it out, forgets about it, then find it again at room temperature. Ick.]
*Least liked location*: Salvan Desert, anywhere near a dentist
*Least liked weather*: Rainy weather, but if it's humid he doesn't mind so much

*Favourite person: *Unsure, he finds it difficult to pick out a single individual
* Least liked person: *Anyone who wakes him up
* Friends: *Crod, Foxie [better known as WettFox], Zammy, Styxe, Tank and a rather friendly human who offers him guitar playing tips and hints
* Relations: *His family are presumably still in the Salvan Desert, he has a brother, a sister, Mother, Father - typical family unit
* Enemies: *Anyone who thinks reptile skin fashion accessories are a good idea...
* Significant other: *A rather open relationship with Crod
* Orientation: *Bisexual, Male preference. Considering knocking women on the head all together.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Surinya Kirr
Age: 24
Gender: Female
Species: White Tiger
Style: Digi-grade Anthro Furry
Fur color: White with black/slight brown stripes
Hair color: Just fur
Eye color: Beautiful blue
Clothes: All natural..if I have to wear clothes, Jeans (or carpis) and a biker shirt.
Accessories: My Thor's Hammer (sterling silver)
Orientation: Straight

Body: Height: 5'5", Chubby.

Personality: Quiet, reserved, etc.

Personality Specifics: Noble, Loyal, Trustworthy, Intellectual, Loner, Protective, Stubborn.

Skills: Physical strength, beauty (yes it is now a skill), intellect.

Hobbies: Reading, Furries, Video Games, Relaxing, purring and being around a loved one. 

Weaknesses: My stubborn attitude, my view on myself.

Likes: Relaxing and sleeping, grooming, and playing games. I like my own species, but only a few.

Dislikes: Large groups, anything weaker than myself. 

Less Role playing, Real Life facts.

More Likes: I love meat, sodas, playing many games (PC, PS3, WII, 360), I LOVE to customize My Little Ponies as well as collecting the boys, and I love animals, motorcycles, and scrapbooking.

More Dislikes: Myself, our current political leaders, chocolate, sexist bastards (I DO NOT BELONG IN A KITCHEN), traffic, and lots of other things.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Name*: Henk
*Age*: 22
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Wolf
*Height*: 6'6
*Weight*: 250lbs (Muscular build)
*Orientation*: Straight
*Fur* *Colour*: Brown to light brown
*Markings*: none
*Eye color*: One blue, one green
*Body type*: Muscular
*Skills*: Superior physical strength, stamina, reflexes and speed. Accute sight and hearing. 
*Likes*: reading, relaxing
*Dislikes*: Cruelty, Tyrany, burnt food and TV shows like desperate housewives.
*History*: Used to be an actor until he became a wolf, but still lives in Manchester, UK. Is not ashamed of what he is, if anything he's proud.
*Clothing/Personal Style*: No clothes normally, but in polite company wears jeans and a t-shirt.
*Profession*: Actor (Originally), currently unemployed.
*Birth date*: August 10th
*Star sign*: Leo
*Favorite food*: Chicken Madras
*Favorite drink*: Coke (Soft), Beer (Proper stuff)
*Favorite location*: The veiw of the city from the rooftops.
*Favorite weather*: Clear night skies, he likes to see the moon and stars.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2009)

Isn't there a reason there's a sticky of this? 

*Name:* Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin
*Age:* 18 (He ages at the same rate I do.)
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Demonic gold fox.
*Height:* 6'0'' (6'5'' with ears)
*Weight:* 225 lb. (Average build.)

*Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* Hair is long and black, fur is gold and white with a bit of black on the tail between the white and gold.
*- Markings:* Long black triangle underneath the right eye.
*- Eye color:* Right is red with a slit pupil while the left is silver with a round pupil.
*- Other features:* Silver hoop earring in left ear, black pads and claws.
Behavior and Personality: Easy going, but can be energetic and fun loving. Also, has a dry sense of humor.

*Skills:* Can control darkness in many ways, good shot with guns.
Weaknesses: Mortal.

*Likes:* Being with friends, video games, and darkness.
*Dislikes:* Harassment, bigotry, stupidity and ignorance.

*History:* Unknown.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Goth.
*Picture:* Click my name, and view my forum profile, but the picture is uncolored.

*Goal:* Doing what makes him happy.
*Profession:* Mercenary.
*Personal quote:* "Darkness is fun."
*Theme song:* The Other Side by Pendulum
*Birthdate:* 06/29/1990
*Star sign:* Cancer

*Favorite food:* Crab meat.
*Favorite drink:* Brisk.
*Favorite location:* The Midwest of the US.
*Favorite weather:* Temperate around the 70s and sunny.
*Favorite color:* Black.

*Least liked food:* Pineapples, and coconuts.
*Least liked drink:* Anything alcoholic.
*Least liked location:* Traffic.
*Least liked weather:* Snowy and freezing.

*Favorite person:* N/A
*Least liked person:* N/A
*Friends:* Kyo "Makeshift" Tsukari, and Lyze. (Mind you, these are real furs I know.)
*Relations:* Not in one.
*Enemies:* N/A
*Significant other:* N/A
*Orientation:* Straight.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 9, 2009)

*Name*: AilÃ© (say it like the town L-A)
*Age*: 28
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Dragon
*Height*: 5' 11"
*Weight*: 245 lbs

*Appearance*:
- *Hair and fur*: Dark purple black claws 
- *Eye color*: completely black

*Behavior and Personality*: Shy, that says all... I think... 

*Skills*: driving
*Weaknesses*: anything that needs memory

*Likes*: reading
*Dislikes*: Human kind

*Goal*: makes at least one friend in my life
*Profession*: Dog psychology
*Personal quote*: Exercices, discipline and affection. _in That order
_ *Theme song*: Belle et Sebastien
*Birth date*: June 19
*Star sign*: Guess

*Favorite food*: Meat
*Favorite drink*: Pepsi
*Favorite location*: never been anywhere so, I can't tell
*Favorite weather*: Storms
*Favorite color*: Black (even if it's not a color)

*Least liked food*: chop sewey
*Least liked drink*: Anything that have alchool in
*Least liked location*: Home
*Least liked weather*: sunny

*Favorite person*: my dog
*Least liked person*: N-A yet
*Friends*: none... yet
*Relations*: N-A
*Enemies*: None yet
*Significant* *other*: My dog
*Orientation*: What a hard thing to answer it is a verry complicated thing for me to answer... If you ask in private, Maybe Will you recieve an answer...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38444
Name: Penelope Ulysuss Skunk
Occupation: Very Mellow High School student
I don't have a job.
I'm very calm and I have infinite ships load of patience.
My other URL is
http://myspace.com/alleah44556677889900
send a request. teehee 
Orientation: Straight
Least liked subject: Math
Favorite Subject: Anything to with animals
Least favorite food: Eggplant yuck!!!
Favorite food: I will basicly eat anything besides eggplant
Favorite movie: Anything without hurting animals
Least liked drink: Anything with alcohol
Least liked weather: Snow, I hibrenate
Favorite weather: Tornadoes, What a rush!!!
Favorite drink: SODA!!
Skills: Being an exellent "aimer of perfumes"
Appearence: 
- Furry almost everywhere
- Black and white
Height: 5'9"
Birthday: October 2
Zodiac sign: Libra
Likes: Reading and Drawing
Dislike: Anything about humans!!!
Weaknesses: Owls, I can't spray birds if they can't smell
Behavior and personality: Shy and very animated when I'm around new people. I'm also very talkative, I love to talk to new people about anything. teehee


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 10, 2009)

Name: RoboMattias
Species: Robot
Age: 2 (mentally, he's about 23)
Gender: Androgynous
Personality: Calm, humorous, optimistic, intellectual, logical
Body: Grey metal
Eyes: Green
Height: 6'2" (without ears, approx. 7' with)
Weight: 200 lbs.
Appearance: an anthropomorphic cat android, with bright green eyes and lacking a tail. Is usually carrying around a messenger bag and is almost always wearing a scarf of some sort. He had plantigrade legs, four fingers on his hands, and paw shaped feet with rubber footpads and paw pads. He doesn't have whiskers.


----------



## ToxicTiger (May 18, 2009)

*Name*: Runo, aka Toxic Tiger
*Age*: Unknown
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Tiger
*Height*: 5' 3" ish
*Weight*: around 100 pounds

*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: Black
*- Markings*: Neon Green
*- Eye color*: Neon Green
*- Other features*: Neon green forked tongue
*Behavior and Personality*: Raver, loves to dance with glow sticks

*Skills*: Poe, getting a lot of glow sticks at half the price
*Weaknesses*: His neck/shoulders. 

*Likes*: Glow sticks, raves, techno music, Hot Topic
*Dislikes*: Taco Bell

*History*: Unknown

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Shorts, straps, random tees
*Picture*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*Goal*: To dance the night away
*Profession*: Dancer
*Personal quote*: Don't just do something, sit there!
*Theme song*: "Pretty Rave Girl" by I Am X-Ray and "Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)" by Journey
*Birth date*: Unknown
*Star sign*: Unknown

*Favorite food*: Mashed 'taters with gravy, cotton candy, pumpkin bread, donuts
*Favorite drink*: Mug Root beer
*Favorite location*: The middle of a dance floor
*Favorite weather*: Stormy
*Favorite color*: Green

*Least liked food*: Taco Bell
*Least liked drink*: Jack Danial's
*Least liked location*: Dentist
*Least liked weather*: Dry humid

*Favorite person*: Djs who play his favorite songs
*Least liked person*: Dentists
*Friends*: Random people he raves with
*Relations*: Unknown
*Enemies*: The Dentists
*Significant other*: None
*Orientation*: Homosexual


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 18, 2009)

(Using your style Toxic xD)


*Name*: Ryu
*Age*: Unknown
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Broad Winged Hawk
*Height*: 6' 2"


*Appearance*:
*- Hair: Black
Main Feathers*: Brown
*- Markings*: Black stripe covering Left eye
*- Eye color*: Deep Blue
*- Other features*: Wing Tips on left wing Brown on Right Black and White chest with Brown stripes
*Behavior and Personality*: Calm, Enjoys playing Bass and performing to a large crowd, Very good at entertaining people

*Skills*: Bassist, Can play anything on Bass 10 times faster than i should be

*Likes*: Deep Bass lines, Flying and zoning out
*Dislikes*: Stay on the ground for to long and songs without bass

*History*: Kinda Muddled

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Black Jeans, Black Shirt ontop of long sleeved white T shirt
*Picture*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coming Soon

*Goal*: To find someone who enjoys bass as much as he does
*Profession*: Professional Bassist
*Personal quote*: Not Necessarily... 
*Theme song*:* "Get Fucked Studd" By Biffy Clyro
Birth date*: 4th of november some year
*Star sign*: Scorpio

*Favorite food*: Tuna Fish and HAggis 
*Favorite drink*: Irn Bru
*Favorite location*: On Stage
*Favorite weather*: Heavy Thunder storm
*Favorite color*: Blue

*Least liked food*: Lemon
*Least liked drink*: Coffe
*Least liked location*: In hostipal
*Least liked weather*: Sunny with clear skies

*Favorite person*: Best Friend Tyler
*Least liked person*: Surgeons
*Friends*: Tons to mention! but one i shall TYLER!
*Relations*: Unknown
*Enemies*: The 'Bass guitar is for failed Guitarists' people
*Significant other*: None
*Orientation*: Striaght


----------



## ToxicTiger (May 18, 2009)

Dark Hawk said:


> (Using your style Toxic xD)


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Stole the style too  Works well!

*Name*: Kao
*Age*: 18
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Dragon
*Height*: 7' 4"
*Weight*: 260 pounds
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: White
*- Markings*: Black patches along arms and tail
*- Eye color*: Blue
*- Other features*: 3 horns on head and numerous spikes on tail, rather muscular due to rigrous exercise routines
*Behavior and Personality*: Stands up for himself but is rather quiet and keeps himself to himself

*Skills*: Computers, ICT and gaming
*Weaknesses*: His wings (thin membrane)

*Likes*: Music, socialising in small groups, chilling out, a good story
*Dislikes*: Pointless activites and time wasting

*History*: Nothing extraordinary except his heritage as a dragon

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Half naked most of the time with some camo/dark colour keks

*Goal*: To escape from the UK
*Profession*: Student
*Personal quote*: I am who I am, deal with it
*Theme song*: Dancing in the Moonlight - Toploader
*Birth date*: 1991
*Star sign*: Aquarious

*Favorite food*: Italian based food (Pizza, pasta), steaks and other meats
*Favorite drink*: Cider
*Favorite location*: The sky
*Favorite weather*: Calm, slightly breezy
*Favorite color*: Blue

*Least liked food*: General healthy based foods
*Least liked drink*: Coke
*Least liked location*: Dover
*Least liked weather*: Extremely rainy

*Favorite person*: Don't have one
*Least liked person*: Don't have one (neturality)
*Friends*: People who understand him
*Relations*: One surviving brother, no one else close
*Enemies*: Haters
*Significant other*: Nikryun his canine companion
*Orientation*: Bi-Sexual


----------



## Beta Link (May 19, 2009)

Name: Brennan
Species: Raven
Age: 19
Gender: Male

Feather color: Black
Markings: Grey mark around eyes
Eye color: Yellowish orange
Height: around 5' 6''
Build: Slim, kinda bony

Skills: Music-writing, computers
Personality: Quiet, relaxed
Theme tune: "The Raven" by Alan Parsons ("A Valid Path" mix). Predictable, I know. 

Favorite food: Corned Beef
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: Anywhere peaceful and relaxing
Favorite weather: Warm, slightly breezy
Favorite people: Intelligent, friendly

Least favorite food: KFC
Least favorite drink: Coffee
Least favorite location: Home
Least favorite weather: Cold, rainy
Least favorite people: Ignorant, those who think he/she is superior to others

Picture: My avatar is a rough sketch, and needs to be redone.


----------



## lostangelkira (May 21, 2009)

Here's my fursona:

*Name:* Kira Wintari
*Age:* 22
*Date of Birth:* May 20, 1987
*Gender:* Female
*Species:* Feline
*Orientation:* Straight
*Height:* 5â€™ 9â€
*Weight:* 170lbs.
*Bust Size:* 30C
*Eye Color:* Red
*Hair Color:* Light Silver
*Fur Color:* Snow white
*Markings:* Pair of red stripes
*Hobbies:* Hiking, Running, Baseball, Magic Tricks
*Favorite Movie:* Evil Dead 2
*Favorite Food:* Cherry Ice Cream
*Favorite Color:* Green
*Dislikes:* Rap music, Salads, Danielle Steel novels

*Clothing Preferences:* Sheâ€™ll wear almost anything, her preferences a little on the modest side. Loves tie-dye.

*Details:* Build leans towards athletic, her hips fairly wide and prominent. Ears are wide at the base and are a little on the long side. Hair is long, flowing down to her waist with a touch of body to it. Prefers to either leave it free or in a long braid. Two parallel red stripes each a half inch wide run down from her right shoulder to her left hip and wrap around her left leg. Tail is long and slender, three narrow bands of gold fur near the middle of her tail. White feathered wings attached at the shoulder blades; approx. fifteen feet from tip to tip when fully extended.

*Background:* She never knew her parents, the both of them murdered when she was a year old. A close friend of her parents took her in and raised her. After graduating a year early from high school, Kira did some volunteer work before heading off to college to study. She now works as a social worker, working hard to keep families together and to find good homes for orphans.

*Personality:* Kira tries to see the good in all people. She is very kind and friendly, always ready to meet new people and make friends. She tends to be forgetful and a little bit of a ditz, but she does her best at anything she puts her mind and heart into. And Heaven help anyone that hurts any of her friends in any way. She loves Christmas.


And here's another character that I just have to share:

*Name:* Tristan Donniko
*Age:* 19
*Date of Birth:* March 5, 1990
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Fruit Bat/ Jaguar Hybrid
*Orientation:* Unknown
*Height:* 6â€™ 4â€ (including ears)
*Weight:* 165lbs.
*Eye Color:* Emerald Green
*Head Fur Color:* Strawberry Blonde
*Fur Color:* Blonde/Dusky Red
*Markings:* Spattering of black and red jaguar spots, a dark red mark that looks like a T.
*Hobbies:* Painting, Singing, Soccer
*Favorite Food:* Mangoes/Grapes
*Favorite Color:* Orange
*Favorite Movie:* Die Hard

*Clothing Preferences:* He wears no shirt ever. Prefers either a loincloth or kilt style covering for the freedom of movement and comfort they give him. But when in his home, he chooses to wear nothing.

*Details:* Build is reminiscent of a swimmerâ€™s; lean, a touch on the wiry side. His ears are approx. half as tall as a fruit batâ€™s, the tips rounded slightly. The velvety fur on the back of his ears a dusky red at the tips, gradually lightening to the same strawberry blonde of his head fur. His muzzle is short and slender, his nose that of a cat. His head fur cascades down to just past his shoulders, darkening to match the fur on the rest of his body. The short fur on his body is a golden blonde, gradually darkening to a dusky red, starting at his elbows and knees, dusky red and black jaguar spots scattered all over his body. He has one silver spot on his left cheek. A dark red splotch that looks like a T can be found on the inside of his right thigh. His extremely long fingers are webbed with his wing membranes, save for his thumbs. Membranes are leathery, with a very faint pelt reminiscent of peach fuzz covering them. His membranes connect to his body at the top of his hips. His high arched feet a little on the large side, his long toes tipped with short claws. A long, slender tail extends off his spine; blonde, the end of it black.

*Background:* Orphaned at 10, he ended up living with a large family of raccoons, the Farisans. His four adoptive siblings were civil to him and helped him with homework, but they preferred to spend time with each other and their friends. He graduated high school with honors and is currently studying to be a teacher.

*Personality:* In spite of his rough childhood, Tristan is kind and selfless. His few friends from his younger years either moving or drifting apart from him not long after meeting him, his confidence suffered. Heâ€™s now very shy and awkward when he meets new people. He tries to, but his nerves end up making him look like an idiot. With little to no sexual experience, he is unsure on whether heâ€™s straight, gay, or possibly bi. He does find himself in intimate situations on occasion with members of both sexes and finds himself attracted and aroused by both equally. Quite a few times when he attempts to get to know new people, they made him a little uncomfortable with their displays of affection. They tend to hug and pet him and it makes him a little nervous since he doesnâ€™t know how to read it as friendly or intimate. He does feel some confidence when it comes to his body; heâ€™s at a good weight, his muscle tone is slightly defined, but not obscene, and his â€˜endowmentsâ€™, while not overly huge, are definitely above average, according to his anatomy class. If he gets the chance to truly know someone without feeling uncomfortable, he loses a lot of his shyness and can be quite affectionate himself. Heâ€™s a romantic at heart, hoping to one day have what his parents had had.


----------



## Sypher (May 23, 2009)

*Name*: Sypher Foxclaw*
Age*: 19
*Gender*: male 
*Sexual orientation*: straight 
*Occupation*: None
*Likes*: Photography furry (duh) and hanging out 
*Dislikes*: boredom and running out of weed D: 
*Pet peeves*: People who hate bud for some ridicules reason* 
Species*: Blue and White Fox :3
*Personality*: HyPeR and happy 
*Weakness*: being cuddled to death 
*Strengths*: cuddling back >: D


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

I only have two fursonas now. 
*
Name*: Placebo*
Age*: 18
*Gender*: Male (can gendershift)
*Sexual orientation*: Bisexual
*Occupation*: N/a
*Likes*: Everything I like (it's basically me doods) 
*Dislikes*: Too much excitement in one place.
*Pet peeves*: Loudness, fangirls.* 
Species*: Hyger (hyena-tiger)
*Personality*: Mellow, calm, generally all stoned-like. 
*Weakness*: Being unobservant and not wanting to step on people's toes. 
*Strengths*: Being level-headed.

My other 'sona:

*Name*: Orchestra of Flutes (goes by Orchestra) *
Age*: 20
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual orientation*: Whoever-she-feels-like-fucking-sexual.
*Occupation*: Sevant
*Likes*: Tea, music, playing the violin, singing, steampunk.
*Dislikes*: Boring people, modernization, big cities.
*Pet peeves*: People who can't sing singing. * 
Species*: Werecrow
*Personality*: Restrained and polite. 
*Weakness*: Her restraint makes people think she's being fake.
*Strengths*: Can be very patient.


----------



## Mangasama (May 23, 2009)

I have several inactive ones, largely culled from various 'zines or comics I've worked on. Here, it'd be Spunky, who takes (wipes tears of frustration from eyes and grits teeth at the mere thought of Mr. Happy-Go-Lucky) a bit of...explaining.

First off, I mentally think of Spunky as a lion. However, my Avatars are actually versions of Deck, my character from the HAVOC, INC. comic series. Okay, cat in a dog's body. I can live with it (though it costs me sleep nights and I keep expecting to go completely grey).

S's a cheery type. Painfully optimistic and helpful. Very affectionate, and always an easy touch (with  MY money, I'll hasten to point out). Unfortunately, he's somewhat inept, so if he helps you, there are apt to be terrible, terrible aftereffects. Hey, that's okay. He MEANS well. <rolls eyes>

No, seriously. Run if a helping paw if offered. And no, you can't sue me if he still manages to screw things up. It's a Cosmic Rule thing, I think.

Spunky usually dresses in a pale blue tux and top hat. There's a large flower sprouting from the hat band. Usually no shirt, but he wears a bow tie. On formal occasions he'll substitute a tee shirt with a loud, wide tie screen printed on the front. Shoes are definitely optional, but he leans towards white sneaks if he bothers with shoes. Occasionally wears oval lensed, rimless blue-tinted glasses. Party nights, he paints a large yellow star around one eye. 

No, you're right. Nary a clue to be found in his tiny head. But he MEANS well!<shakes head>

At this point you may begin to understand why I have severe ISSUES with Spunky. That, and the tireless yet ruthless effort he put into "helping" me with my taxes this year. The IRS was Not Amused. Big Time.


----------



## Fraulein_Dobermann (May 24, 2009)

(Using Toxic's style too :3)

*Name*: Not one yet, just called Fraulein until I make one XD
*Age*: 17
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Domestic dog, Dobermann
*Height*: 5' 0"
*Weight*: around 95 pounds

*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: Black
*- Markings*: Soft pink
*- Eye color*: Left eye: Ocean blue, right eye: Emerald green
*- Other features*: Heterochromia, extra dewclaw on hind paws. Vegetarian.
*Behavior and Personality*: Quiet, gentle, always ready to help

*Skills*: Languages, artist, awesome gamer
*Weaknesses*: Her short height and mood swings

*Likes*: Germany, video games, sweets, cooking, drawing, history
*Dislikes*: Meat, close-minded people

*History*: N/A

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Girly clothes, skirts, pink, lace

*Goal*: To open at least a few people's minds
*Profession*: Student, would-be attorney
*Personal quote*: Why do today what you can put off till tomorrow? 
*Theme song*: "99 Luftballons" by Nena
*Birth date*: June 27
*Star sign*: Cancer

*Favorite food*: Pizza, chocolate, red-velvet cake
*Favorite drink*: Coca-Cola
*Favorite location*: Home and cozy
*Favorite weather*: Snowy and cold
*Favorite color*: Pink

*Least liked food*: Anything with meat, Mexican or Indian food
*Least liked drink*: Root Beer
*Least liked location*: Hospital
*Least liked weather*: Hot and humid

*Favorite person*: I dunno...self? :3
*Least liked person*: Close-minded people who don't give anything a chance
*Friends*: Lots of friends
*Relations*: N/A
*Enemies*: None!
*Significant other*: None
*Orientation*: Bisexual


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 24, 2009)

I already did that.  If you want to check them, visit the following URLs:

Fur Affinity, meet Dragonxander Emerald

Fur Affinity, meet Lucario Boricua


All the basics you need to know are found there.


----------



## Sam (May 24, 2009)

: D

That's my best one so Far.



Name: Face
Species: Awesome

Likes: everything
Dislikes: everything

Sexual Orientation: everything that bends over : D


----------



## SpiritCreations (May 25, 2009)

I am mixing styles of talking about your character!  

Name: Ilani Maia Kahle

Occupation: Small airplane mechanic/owns small airplane repair business/pilot

Likes: Harley Davidsons, Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, severe thunderstorms, flying, being alone, jellybeans, donuts, salty snacks, tools, fixing and tinkering with things, riding her motorcycle, loafing around and watching TV. She also secretly likes gardening and arranging flowers and cooking... but those are pussy things so she keeps it to herself.

Dislikes: Generally everyone, kids... especially kids... oh, and she hates martens. She dislikes so many things that I'd break the server posting them all. :/

Pet peeves: People who go "mmmm" while they eat, people who chew loudly, kids, large crowds, people are are too "into" something and obsess, stupid words that are embarrassing to say, noise or light when she is trying to sleep, people calling her at late hours of the night, babies crying and parents not giving a crap to shut their stupid kid up, bad parents in general, her family, people who lick their lips when they are hungry or get too enthusiastic over food, people who ask what she is cooking or eating ... (she has a lot of food hang-ups... these are my pet peeves IRL XD)

Species: North American Porcupine

Personality: Well... if you can't tell, she's a bit of a grump. She has a heart-of-gold, but she will never, ever show it to anyone. Even when she does something nice, she makes it seem like it is benefiting her or she is grumpy about doing so... even though she is happy to help. Ilani is a loner and isn't a very "warm" person to be around. She's a good leader though and a good friend... to those rare friends she has. She can be rather comical though in the weird situations she finds herself in and her "I Love Lucy" way of getting herself out of said situation. 

Weakness: Generally any of her pet peeves. It sets her off and she loses a few quills. Bad temper. Impulsive and tends to get herself in crappy situations. Very egotistical and full of self-pride. Can't turn down a challenge and gets into even more crappy situations. Doesn't let people help her.

Strengths: Great leader. Resourceful. Self-reliant. Highly intelligent. Physically fit and healthy (minus her habit of chain smoking). She can survive anywhere. Protective of those rare few she actually cares about. Open-minded for the most part...

EDITED IN:
Age: 27
Sex: Female
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 136 pounds 
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: No hair. Dull tan fur that blends into a reddish-tan. Quills are tan with dark brown bands and white tips. Dark brown muzzle, ears, around eyes, arms, legs, hands, and feet. Some quills on her head and tail are up to 3 feet in length.
- Markings: Uhh... yeah... I just described that. >.>
- Eye color: Right eye is blue. Left eye is green.
- Other features: Heterochromia. Fifth toe on each foot that is about halfway up the foot.  Very long claws on her feet. Hand claws are dulled down from working on planes so much. She also files down her front buck-teeth that all rodents have. Also, the front teeth of porcupines are orange!

History: Born on Merritt Island, FL. Never was close to her family. Decided she wanted a job where she could be alone and quiet and travel. Became a truck driver after she graduated from high school. Moved to Indiana. Drove trucks for awhile but hated always being on the road and decided she'd rather be up in the sky. She always loved to fix things and is a good mechanic, so she went back to school to learn airplane repair and opened up her own business. She also flies people around for the right price. Tends to take off for a few months and ride her Harley around the country. Usually returns with new injuries. She claims her injuries are from awesome fights, but really... she just fell off her bike or did something stupid. 

Clothing/Personal Style: Just a tank top and khaki jeans usually. At night, she'll wear her blue jeans (always boot cut or flared... she despises straight-leg style) and biker jacket. She has a tad bit of steam punk to her. Just a tad.

Goal: To be left the hell alone and live her life in peace

Theme song: "Wanted Dead or Alive" by Bon Jovi
Birth date: April 13
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Mexican, seafood, cheesecake
Favorite drink: Sprite
Favorite location: Her own home 
Favorite weather: Warm. Sunny or storms, she doesn't mind either.
Favorite color: Olive green

Least liked food: Italian, beets, macaroni & cheese
Least liked drink: Orange and grape soda
Least liked location: Back in Florida for a *shudder* family reunion
Least liked weather: Cold and snowy

Favorite person: Herself 
Least liked person: Everyone...
Friends: A few. 
Relations: Not getting into that.... 
Enemies: HA! A lot! She has a few people after her. 
Significant other: Oh God... can you imagine being in a relationship with this bitch?
Orientation: Asexual

There ya go! Picture of her here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2320378 I need to go back and blend the arms a bit better. :/


----------



## InuAkiko (May 25, 2009)

Hiya *shakes your paw*

Name: Akiko Hoshimori
Gender: Female
Species: Wolfdog
Orientation: Gay
Appearance: BLUE. See my FA gallery for visual =3
Personality: Upbeat, outgoing, and artistic. Loves being silly and playing games. 
Likes: Video games, drawing, being lazy, socializing, cuddling
Dislikes: Being hit on, storms, injustice, cruelty, being alone/left out


----------



## Wolfsmate (May 26, 2009)

Ok, I think hes about done.  So tell me what you think. 

Meet Gavin, he's been a work in progress for a while. 

Name: Gavin 
Age:32 years
Sex: Male 
Species: Wolf hybrid
Height: 5â€™11â€ 
Weight: 182lbs

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Black hair tied back matching the stripe along his spine.
- Markings: Black spinal stripe fading to deep grays along the sides, lighter underbelly.
- Eye color: Amber
- Other features: Scared left ear, tip missing, jagged,
Behavior and Personality: Not one that makes friends easily, however that being said a friend is one for life.  Typically a loner, not against large crowds, known to drop in on the techno scene from time to time, 

Skills: Cooking, Stealth, Sniper, CQCBT, Small Arms, Electronics, 
Weaknesses: To big a heart for his own goodâ€¦.. Shut up ! 

Likes: Pack mates, good friends, music with a good beat, a good meal, a cold bier, the simple and small things in life.


Dislikes: Dishonesty, Cheaters, Thieves, Liars, 

History: 
Gavin is a bit of a loaner.  He grew up having only a select few friends, typical west coast America.  He is trying to work on this, however due to a habit of telling it like it is, it is difficult and disconcerting to some.  Prior to joining the military he worked on older cars, much less the complicated machines of present. He has a favorite that most would scoff at but to this day it is still his pride and joy.  He still enjoys surfing although he does not have the chance too often any more.  His 7 footer collecting dust for the moment. 
He joined the military to get away and start things over in his life.  This led to reinforcing his already familiar pack structure and lifestyle, but also continued to perpetuate his current status.  Several more friends have come and gone, few however remain true.  He was deployed to regions unknown and due to things still being â€œclassifiedâ€ he is not able to talk too much about it.  While in the early stages he witnessed more than he wanted to, seeing the cubs affected was the hardest part to handle for him.  He probably has some P.T.S.D. but not enough that it affects his daily life, the occasional odd thought from time to time.  After doing time in the military he has little tolerance for bullshit.  Not a hard ass however but one that just became tired of the politics and lack of loyalty to oneâ€™s own. 
He is a social to a point but not one to blindly strike up a conversation with someone other than close pack mates.  When it comes to his family he is protective, someone you would not want to deal with.  



---
And additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---




Clothing/Personal Style: 
Typically comfortable clothes, loose jeans, t-shirts, possibly a well worn leather vest, occasionally a kilt, boots are a holdover from past military excursions.  He currently carries a Glock 27 for personal protection.  








Picture: 
Not available as I have not attempted this yet, unsure of my skillz,
This is still a work in progress. 

Goal:
Profession: Technology, Asset Recovery, Personal Protection,
Personal quote: â€œThe reason I have to fix it, is â€˜cause you broke it !â€
Theme song: None
Birthdate: May of 77, 
Star sign: Taurus



Favorite food: A home cooked meal 
Favorite drink: A good German Bier
Favorite location: Home
Favorite weather: Favors summer but a good run in the snow is always welcome.
Favorite color: BlueBlack

Least liked food: Liver. 
Least liked drink: Anything that results in a serious hangover.
Least liked location: 
Least liked weather: Wet and cold.

Favorite person: His wife and cub.
Least liked person: Anyone that would consider harming the above.
Friends: Few and far between, most are just acquaintances.  True friends are rare. 
Relations:
Enemies: None
Significant other: Married and has one cub.
Orientation: Up and down range at all times.


----------



## baltothewolf (May 26, 2009)

Name: Mikey
Occupation: None hes a pup x3
LIkes: Toys and adults and pups who will role play with him
Dislikes: having his sword and shield takin away
Pet peeves: bears
Species: Timber wolves
Personality: Loud, hyper, and fun little puppy
Weakness: Hot! and bears >.>
Strengths: making friends and using his imagination
Bio:http://www.furaffinity.net/user/baltothewolf/


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 26, 2009)

Name: Blood Sapphire
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: _Canis lupus (wolf)_
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 120 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Jet Black
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: top of my left ear pierced 
Behavior and Personality: Friendly, loyal, relaxed and laid back, but I can be a real bitch when I have to be, I am very vain and somewhat mean.

Skills: I have a few lol
Weaknesses: wouldn't you like to know

Likes: watching people get hurt, eating, sleeping, playing hide and seek
Dislikes: being woken up, not eating, cats... but not all the time


Personal quote: 
Theme song: WAR

Favorite food: Meat
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: None
Favorite weather: Snowing
Favorite color: Pink

Least liked food: Mushrooms
Least liked drink: Milk
Least liked location: none
Least liked weather: n/a


----------



## Yandere (May 27, 2009)

name:Melody
Species: Wolf/Rabbit
Likes:being alone in the forest
dislikes:nothing, really


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 28, 2009)

Name: Tiberius
Species:  Husky /sheep dog breed
Likes: food! friend alone time drawing video games exerising
Dis-likes: Hater, trolls stupid ppl spinage, unrolled tissue paper

Appearance: Light blue whitish fur husky face with sheep dog body and lotts of fur! one limp ear and one husky ear.  ref: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2329750


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was a fox but changed to a wolf.
Name:Waterwolf
Gender:Female
Occupation:College student
Likes:Loves her boyfriend,drawing,Thor(Marvel),animation and furries that don't leave mental scars.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 15, 2009)

Take 2.

Name: Brennan Dowell
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Common raven
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 130 lb

Appearance:
- Feathers: Black
- Markings: Gray mark around my eyes that runs down to my beak
- Eye color: Orange
- Other features: I have "wing-arms". None of that angel-style wing stuff. Having 6 limbs doesn't make sense.
Behavior and Personality: Quiet, keep to myself usually. May act like an ass sometimes, but I don't usually mean it, unless I makes it obvious.

Skills: Good on computers, can solve math in my head quickly.
Weaknesses: Loud noises.

Likes: Anything that is either beautiful or makes perfect sense.
Dislikes: Ignorance, arrogance, destruction, etc.

History: Same as IRL. Nothing of real significance.

Clothing/Personal Style: Yellow v-neck t-shirt with black trim. Blue jeans, sneakers. Might occasionally wear a hat, if appropriate for the weather.
Picture: See my avatar.

Profession: Video game designer
Birthdate: 25, April

Favorite food: Bread. Lots of it. With butter.
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: Anywhere peaceful.
Favorite weather: Warm (not hot), with a strong breeze
Favorite color: Silver

Least liked food: KFC
Least liked drink: Coffee
Least liked location: Home
Least liked weather: Rainy

Orientation:         Straight


----------



## Evolus (Jun 16, 2009)

http://espeon.facewan.com/mediawiki/index.php/Evolus_Karnoga

Yeeeah. Pretty much anything you could ever need to know about Evolus is in the link above. ^_^


----------



## Jack (Jun 16, 2009)

jack is gone, there is only Nicholas now! (new fursona)

Nicholas is a 18 year old  fox-ky. ( fox, husky)

Height- 6â€™3â€
Weight- 200 lbs
Body type- slender/muscular
Fur- mainly Grey and white, but with sporadic blue patterns all over.
Orientation- depends on the person.. So, bi? 
Hair- long, medium blue.
Signature mark- blue, heart shaped spots on his hips.

Fav food- anything but meatloaf.
Fav drink- rum (any kind) 
Music type- fast & up beat.
Favorite weather- rainy.
Favorite time- morning.
Favorite place- bed.

Least favorite time- mid day.
Least favorite food- Iâ€™ll give you one guessâ€¦
Least favorite weather- hot & humid.
Least favorite drink- beer.
Least favorite place- anywhere really bright.

History- orphaned at three years old, he grew up in foster care until he was adopted by a wealthy old lady at 13. She raised him like a spoiled rich kid because her son had died around his age; nick was very lonely growing up and wanted friends but couldn't have any because of his â€œmomâ€.  The old lady died when nick turned 17, and he inherited her fortune. Now nick is a super social DJ & performer for random nightclubs all around the world, but he keeps his fortune a secret so that he doesn't make any fake friends.

Personality- submissive, but very outgoing, nick is a party animal that can really hold his liquor and throw down a great jam. Nick always likes to be the center of attention at his parties and he usually is. He is very outspoken and really doesn't give a ratâ€™s ass what people think of him. His major downfall is that he is high maintenance and gets bored easily. He is a major tease and he knows it, a bit of a prankster and a daredevil he never really stops moving.

*quote* ~ if you can put up with me, then youâ€™re a real team player!

View attachment 8154 please ignore my crappy background. "old pic."


----------



## Mangasama (Jun 16, 2009)

<chuckle> I like this one!


----------



## Zerethon (Jun 16, 2009)

Me

Name: Z (Simply Z, nothing more)

Species: Dragon (Anthro, Half human)

Age: Unknown (See:Strengths)

Disposition: Indifferent, Calculating, Protective

Strengths: "C-suit" his armor suit, a grafted spiderweb of nanotech machines that increases not only his physical characteristics, but also has many other abilities it adds (Not the least of which is invisibility

Weaknesses: None really known, though a good book or tinkering project will keep him busy for hours

Things i like: Books, Computers, Technology, Gadgets, Shiny objects

Annoyances/Hates: Whiny people, drama, "I'm better than you" people, bad music, things not working

Occupation: Technological Genius, all-around go-to guy to get something fixed (doesnt matter what it is)


Still looking for an artist up to the challenge of making the first ever drawing/char sheet for him, my drawing skills are abysmal on a good day


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 16, 2009)

Kyle
age: 18
Occupation: none
LIkes: helping, running, music
Dislikes: talking, douchebags, bragging
Pet peeves: when people think they're better than they are, people trying to act cool
Species: wolf
Personality: Quiet, nice, helpful
Color: Grey/Black 

Jack
Age: 18-20 (unknown for sure)
Species: Anthro wolf
Likes: running, drum and bass music
Dislikes: Cops, Hospitals, attention
Personality: Quiet, sometimes mean depending on situation, hates attention
Appearance: Grey/Black, long hair on head, muscular
Weakness: Gets mad easily, bullets
Strength: his own strength, has good aim, can run fast, superhuman (superwolf?)
Other: Jack can run incredibly fast, is skilled with guns, and can kill a person with his own hands. Jack can also transform into a regular wolf, and also human. he is usually on the good side, but if you get him angry, he will be willing to kill you. in times of need, he can unleash his energy in a powerful burst of flames around him, using telekinetic powers.


usually, i like to transfer between the two, depending on my mood.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 17, 2009)

Name: Myasa Ayeo Tyagi
Sex: Male
Species: Malabar Giant Squirrel
Likes: Nature, learning, playing games, exploring, self-expression (music, art, dancing, poetry, acting, stories), constructive criticism, all species
Dislikes: Excessive money, power, or fame, following the trend, attention whores, having to approach people without being approached first, bias
Personality: Very honor-bound and driven, a bit cowardly but has his brave streaks, exceptionally friendly and energetic, sometimes quick to anger, slightly naive, loves making new friends (especially when they approach him first), loyal to a fault, and exceptionally imaginative.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 17, 2009)

age: 18
Occupation: Well I've written a backstory where she is a BPRD agent, I've also got one developing where she works for StarFleet. She doesn't really have a fixed one.
Likes: Good music, hanging out with friends
Dislikes: Chavs, awful music
Pet peeves: Blokes not wiping the toilet seat after they wee
Species: Tiger
Personality: Bubbly and full of energy. Happy and funny.
Color: Orange, white, black


----------



## X (Jun 17, 2009)

Name: X

Age: 16

sex: variable (default is male)

Species: shapeshifter (everything and nothing)

occupation: ether special forces or swat, specializing in terrorist/hostage situations.

Likes: target shooting, video games, laying down, hiking, swimming, fishing, tacos, most kinds of soda.

Dislikes: school, greed, thieves, politics, lawyers, terrorists, lawbreakers in general, drug dealers, Ganges, cults, factions, etc.

Personality: layed back, cool, unconcerned about most things, neat and organized.

Appearance: (he is a shapeshifter, so this is his "base form" to which he must revert back to eventually) eyes are a ruby/blood red with some black lines/edges in it, body itself looks like a silhouette of a human, hair is black with a jagged shape, slim body.

Weakness: nearly nothing (he's a shapeshifter dammit!)

Strength: agility, intelligence and adaptability  (he can copy the abilities of others he sees if need be)

Other: likes to joke and use his abilities to entertain his friends (is a riot on April fools day).


----------



## DrewMoon (Jun 17, 2009)

Name: Drew Moon
Likes: Poetry, Music, Dance, Nature, Hiding and being playful
Dislikes: Serious situations, Loud abrasive sounds, Aggression, Negative vibes, Large bodies of water, Anything that would eat me
Pet Peeves: People who stress about small things, people who sneak up on me, umm, and Martha Stewart?
Species: Satyr
Age: Ancient 
Sexuality: Gay


----------



## D Void (Jun 18, 2009)

You'll see a pic of my fersona when I finished fine tuning him.

Name: Rhys
Age:Unknown
Species: Grizzily Bear
Likes: Listening to music, Smoking ganga, and writing
Dislikes: Chavs, Greed
Apperance: Brown Fur, Black/ Purple Mohawk, Black eyes, three distinct facial scars.
Personality: Calm, Chatty, Serious on occation.
Strengths: Physicly strong, Agile, Intelegant
Weeknesses: Can be overly caring


----------



## AndrewFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Andy Fox

Orientation: Lifeguard

Age: 17

Species: Fusky ( Half fox half husky)

Appearance: avatar ^_^

Favorite food: pizza

Personality: kind, nice, friendly, positive

Strengths: optimist

Weakness: overly trustful


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Spitzer
Species: Siberian Husky
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Occupation: Whatever he feels like being that day.
Likes: All things tasty, snow, snowboarding, sweet tea, and Hot-Tubbing in snowy weather.
Dislikes: Heat and all places too hot, licerise, ignorant pric's, akward situations, and shots.
Faith: Believes in God and the truth of his word but is conflicted due to his wavering sexuality.
Personality: He is easy to befriend, especially when food and fun are involved. He doesnt like to stay in one place for very long but prefers to keep moving with the flow of the wind. Although not very quick to anger in most cases, he can be very defensive of his friends and family and has no problem knocking heads to prove it. He can almost always tell when something is wrong and has a habit of trying to be overly helpful sometimes. His only desire in life is for everyone to be happy and content as well as himself. Show him some cheesecake and he's in your power.
Pet Peeves: Messy houses, assumptions, not having any sweet tea, and being cut off in traffic by people who think speed limits dont exist.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is mine.....


Ainoko Ironrose: Wolf/Black Cheetah hybrid: 

     Ainoko is a 7 foot tall crossbreed otherwise known as a Cheolf whose shiny black fur is medium length with dark near black red markings (just like a cheetah's), there is a sapphire blue slash across his left eye and he has a pair of shoulder length pink braids that hang in front of his ears, the rest of his head fur is a dark grey,  his tail is long, barely dragging the ground before curling up. From a casual glance, he appears to look like a wolf but that is misleading. Although the wolf is dominant in his genes and body, there are feline characteristics that do show. The most striking feline feature you would notice about him is his eyes, they are bright intense yellow bordering on gold. His muzzle is shorter than other wolves and is feline in appearance. His wolf stature is softened from his feline bloodline; he possesses both the grace and agility of both bloodlines. Unlike all of the wolvine stock, he can retract his claws, making him a formidable opponent in any fight. He possesses special powers that few furs realize. He has the ability to control the planets electrical field with a mere thought, and he also has the limited ability to read others minds (Though at this time, he has yet to discover these powers). His two primary weapons of choice are a 7.5â€™ long staff and a dirk, the blade is 30" long and 1.5" wide with barbed edges, the blade has a blood channel running most of it's length with ornate etchings on it as well, it also has two 9" whip-like blades flanking the main blade. With the hilt, the dirk is 35"long. The hilt is bound in leather with various small gems and filigreed gold thread woven in it and a blood red emerald set on the pommel.

     Some would say that his personality is aloof, but that is quite misleading. Due to events in his life, he tends to observe everything before making any decisions or comments to friends, family, and acquaintances. He gives the appearance of preferring to be a lone wolf in the world, by deep inside craves the company of strangers, friends and family, but hates being in crowds, being in large crowds makes him extremely uncomfortable. Although he hates being in crowds, you can never tell it from his attitude, he will give the impression that he knows what he is going to do and what he is doing at all times. Once he considers you a friend, he will be there for you for moral support. 

     He is protective of those whom he does consider his friends and will fight for them if necessary. He loves to cook and if given the chance he will show off his skills. He is very clean and organized where he works, but unfortunately, that doesn't translate to him keeping his living area clean and tidy. He prefers the company of other males over females, especially when they are getting intimate. When he is in bed with another male, he is very submissive and rarely dominate. He does enjoy most things that his lovers are into, but draws the line at some things. He is very protective of children, especially those of his family, basically, if your hurt a child, you hurt him. He has few things that he enjoys in his life. Give him a good book, and he will curl up in a corner reading it. He enjoys music as well, but is horrible at keeping in tune when singing along with the music. 

     He also has a partner who is a large, imposing and gruff badger named Grumpy. He is Eleven years Ainokoâ€™s senior with a graying muzzle. His fur is typical of the badgers with the exception his fur is colored opposite of the norm. Boar-stripe is Five feet tall but is Ainokoâ€™s better in most situations. Boar is a consummate pianist, adept in the healing arts, adores cubs (only when they are asleep), has a beautiful tenor voice when he sings, and is satisfied with where his life is at for the moment. He is most everything Ainoko is not, even when playing. He is extremely dominate in their relationship, not failing to let Ainoko know who wears the skirt in their partnership at every opportunity.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Mediteral

Species: Hazel (Anthro)Dragon

Eyes/Scales: Hazel

Hair: Brown, about Neck Length and covering part of his face, Kind of a curly-shaggy look

Sex: Male

Sex Orientation: Bi

Age: 18

Mood: Lonely, lost, a little heartbroken...

Likes: Listening to Music, Writing Stories and Poetry, Video Games, and his Friends

Dislikes: Being alone, Being too crowded, household chores, life in general

Weapon of choice: A spear, but also fights with his teeth and claws (mask mode). He is also capable of elemental magic.

Fave music: Alt Rock, Punk, Various songs.

Personality: Shy, Tries to be outgoing, apologetic

Attire: Usually wears a black button up shirt with a white shirt underneath, and dark blue jeans. He wears headphones over his head and his precious crystal mask hangs from his neck.

The crystal mask is very precious to him, he will never leave it alone...he actually must rely on it from time to time; a mask to hide his face from his past.


----------



## ijp290 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43771

There's my piece o' work for ya!


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

Ramea
Orange, black, brown Tabby
Green Eyes
5'8"
Male
18
gay
Weakness: Afraid to try and get what he wants.
Strength: Is lovable


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

Quinton (Quinn) Krizaj [also known as Zrcalo Nikoli Sveta]
White wolf with blonde hair and green eyes.
6'3"
male
23
bisexual
weakness: scared of reality
strength: can drive stick shift


----------



## Hanzo (Jun 28, 2009)

Name: Hanzo barren
Age: Infinity 
Species: Angelic human (there are other angels who are anthro) *shrugs*
Occupation: Kicking ass and chewing gum.
Likes: Peaceful things, unity, kicking troll's asses.
Dislikes: Drama, Trolls, Anti human/anti fur, anti...whatever.
Location (Spokane WA, the real Hell on earth...besides the middle east)


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 29, 2009)

This is my personal fursona, effectively a representation of myself, primarily on the personality aspect.

Name: Christian (last name varies depending on setting)
Age: 27
Sex: Male
Species: Grey Wolf
Height: 6'1"
Weight: Never really thought about it

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Fur is typical for a grey wolf, mix of grey and brown tones with some white
- Markings: See above
- Eye color: Yellow
- Other features: Scar on right shoulder 

Behavior and Personality: Intelligent and generally serious, Christian is not above having a good time, with both a knack and taste for dry, sarcastic humor.  

Somewhat of a duality, he rides the line between noble and savage; kind and selfless towards those he likes and ruthless to those he doesn't.  Christian is moderately social, he prefers a smaller, close-knit group of friends and hand picked allies, and can be hard to approach due to his coldness, but get to know him and he is an incredibly loyal, selfless friend, possessing an ultimate devotion to the greater good and a strong group mentality. While he is generally content to sit on the sidelines during recreation, in serious times he is a strong and aggressive leader, quickly establishing that he is in control.  While when in command he can come off as harsh and ruthless, he does this because he knows that success is good for those he is leading; he ultimately cares about them.

As mentioned before, he is generally cool and collected, especially under pressure, but when severely angered he can snap into a nearly psychotic fit of rage.  He is also quick to anger when it comes to defending his allies and ideas; given his overall coolness people are often surprised at how fiercely he will defend his positions and friends/allies.

Value wise he has a strong sense of justice and a reasonable degree of honor; he has refused to do things purely on principle.  Despite this he is generally a pragmatist.  One of his greatest struggles is that he rides the line between the good things he wants to achieve for society and the ruthless means he uses to achieve them.

Strengths: Intelligence, ruthlessness, group mentality, physical fitness, combat prowess, good leader, strategic mastery. 

Weaknesses: Ruthlessness (double-edged sword), bad at romantic relationships, so group oriented that he can neglect his own well-being, prone to anger, sometimes overconfident, bad at sports despite personal fitness, bad handwriting 

Likes: Friends, family, politics, military, history, philosophy, food, the outdoors
Dislikes: Manipulative people, those who oppose him, religion

History: Varies depending on RP

---
*Other Stuff*
Political Position: Hard Center (meritocrat)
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Depends on RP, but job uniform is typically military or paramilitary uniforms and gear.  Off the job and in casual wear typically has a "metal" style, with boots, band t-shirts, jeans, and jackets.
Picture: Coming soon, I'm trying to learn how to draw on the computer (all my life I've used paper )

Goal: To be the best he can be at what he does
Profession: Varies depending on RP, but is usually in the realms of military, politics, police work, mercenary work etc.  
Personal quote: "For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack." -Rudyard Kipling
Theme song: "The Final Command" - Slayer or "Battlefield" - Blind Guardian 
Birthdate: 2/2
Star sign: *Thinks they're nonsense*

Favorite food: Steak
Favorite drink: Sparkling Water
Favorite location: The forest
Favorite weather: Cool and clear
Favorite color: Grey

Least liked food: Cantaloupe
Least liked drink: Grape soda
Least liked location: Economy-class plane seats
Least liked weather: Hot and humid

Favorite person: No one in particular
Least liked person: Enemies in general
Friends: Know who they are
Relations: Relatively small sized extended family, stay in touch
Enemies: Anyone who truly gets in the way of his goals, those who attack his friends or family
Significant other: Only real girlfriend was killed in a bombing 3 years ago, however it is suspected that he is in a secret homosexual relationship (who depends on the setting/nature of the RP/story)
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Love your fursona, Derwolf.

I'm here to put up my four fursonas for display. If you don't see all four, it's because I got tired and I'm going to put up the rest later.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44366

Edit: They're all up now! Now all I have to do is get started on the pictures... ugh.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Love your fursona, Derwolf.
> 
> I'm here to put up my four fursonas for display. If you don't see all four, it's because I got tired and I'm going to put up the rest later.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44366



Thanks, I like yours too (the little detail about the Joker cards was a really neat quirk that I especially liked.)


----------



## shakyartist (Jun 30, 2009)

Name: Jake
Species: Mixed breed cat
Age: 16
Looks: 5"8' short black fur with red highlights, red eyes, short messy red hair. Usually wears black pants and a red T-shirt.
Orientation: Straight, dating.
Job: in High school
Good at: Math, Science, helping people.
Bad at: Remembering people's birhtdays, grammar
Personality: Very dark but kind and loyal... if you're willing to talk to him.
Likes: Heavy Metal Music, Video games, Sudoku
Hates: The color pink, Jonas Brothers, Hannah Montana, and pretty much anything else disney.
Family: No one really knows. He doesn't talk about it.
Origin of this fursona: Based off of my personality as a Sophomore in High school, but not based off of my life. My only girlfriend Sophomore year only lasted a week.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 1, 2009)

Name : Chris
Species : Penguin (emperor/anthro)
Age : 17
Orientation : Straight
Job : Drifter/Street Musician
Likes : Sleep, Most people, soul, chilly weather
Dislikes : Pop music, Chavs and nobs, people who look down at other people, heat
IQ : 120
Favorite quote : See signature.
Favorite actor : Samuel Jackson
Favorite Place : Rudyard Lake


----------



## Dukethewolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Name: Duke, Wolf
Sex: Male
Species: Eastern Wolf with a hint of Fox
Job: Mercinary for the IFM
Likes: His job, his partners, Sarcasm, and Annoying other people
Dislikes: People who can't handle the gun heat or action, n00bs, heat.
Music likes: Speed Metal, Classic Rock, and raving techno
Music dislikes: Can't really say. will mostly tolerate anything
Height"6'0
Wieght: He's not fat if that's what your asking
Personality: Duke is the kind of guy who like to take action.He chouses to work alone though only because a confident partner is rare these days. There is a dark past and a malicious side to him but he mostly keeps it a secrete. He's what you would call a jerk with a soft side but in a sarcastic snarky and quirky way. Don't get him mad or you'll find out


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's mine.  ^_^


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Name: Doctor Timefox
 Age: 907ish
 Gender: Male
 Species: Fox
 Height: 5"8'
 Weight: 101lb

 Appearance: A fox wearing a Fourth Doctor outfit.
 - Hair and fur: Hair is brown, fur is orange, black for paws, white for tip of tail.
 - Eye color: Yellow
 - Other features: Wears glasses, as he is near-sighted. Also, he is similar to the Timelords, minus the regenerative ability.
 Behavior and Personality: Kind and helpful with a touch of eccentric. Jokes around, and enjoys reading.

 Skills: Can play guitar
 Weaknesses: Can be over-defensive.

 Likes: Candy, love, peace, sonic screwdrivers.
 Dislikes: Enemies, such as The Master, Daleks, Cybermen, Wirrn, Slitheen, Sycorax, and others.

 History: Attended Prydonian Academy on his home planet, saves the universe for long time afterward.

Other: Can shapeshift into a human, likes the color blue.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: Joseph Raszagal
Sex: Male
Species: Kangaroo 
Age: 20
Orientation: Homosexual
Location: Shakuras
Physical Traits: Brown eyes, tan fur, dark brown equine mane.
Not-So-Physical Traits: Possesses psionic resonance similar to that of the Dark Templar, having rejected the teachings of Khala.
Clothing: Rounded glasses, solid blue high-top Converse All-Stars, simple bluejeans, grey t-shirt emblazoned with the "Dash Cheese" logo, and a navy blue button-up collared shirt.
Quote: _"En Taro Tassadar."_


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 15, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Name: Doctor Timefox
> Age: 907ish
> Gender: Male
> Species: Fox
> ...



Have you gotten past second base with Captain Jack Harkness? =D Please say yes.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine is almost completely opposite from me personality wise. Here it goes.

             Name: Hutarot
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Anthro Dragon
Height: 7 "11"
Weight: 250 lbs
Sexual preference: Straight

_*Appearance:*_
- Hair: Black
-Scale color: Red
-Eye color: brownish blue

_*Behavior and Personality: *_
He is talkative, he likes just about everything. He is almost always in a good mood. He has a lot of friends. He is well known. He helps people.

Skills: Knows how to fight with swords. He can also shapeshift into pretty much any living thing.

Likes: Video games,food, all genre of music. (except rap and country)

Dislikes: Rap, country, the ghetto, people who do not use grammar.


----------



## Sporkz (Jul 19, 2009)

*Name*: Maze Puzzle
*Age*: Same as me, so almost 20
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Kitty Cat
*Height*: Same as me, so like 5' 2" ish
*Weight*: "    ", 100 lb

*Appearance*: Plantigrade
- *Hair and fur*: Gold, Black
- *Markings*: Gold
- *Eye color*: Gold
- *Other features*: Ears are cut into a sharp spiral, with earrings keeping them together
*Behavior and Personality*: Just like a cat, loves attention, but also needs alone time.

*Skills*: Can think in 3D
*Weaknesses*: Procrastinator. >__>

*Likes*: X-Men, NCIS, Disney
*Dislikes*: Anime conventions, cosplaying


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 19, 2009)

Name: Nakhi Welhan
Age: Unknown
Sex: Male
Species: White Tiger
Height: 7'0"
Weight: 282

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White fur, no hairstyle
- Markings: Normal, black tiger stripes
- Eye color: Green

Behavior and Personality: He keeps his actual feelings to himself until he gets home. He must appear strong in front of the Empire. 

Skills: Politics
Weaknesses: Military Command

Likes: Almost anything

History: Too long to explain. Click my signature and start reading. (NOTE: The story it links to puts him as a human. Still, it would be the same thing when I get to the anthro version of it.)

Clothing/Personal Style: Uniforms and business suits.

 Picture: Eventually

Goal: None anymore
Profession: Emperor
Personal quote: 
Birthdate: 7-28-3089

Favorite food: Anything
Favorite drink: Anything but alcohol
Favorite location: Gracaria Palace, Gracaria, Haroma III, Haroma System, Anean Quadrant, Andromeda Galaxy (Just an extended address)
Favorite weather: About 60 degrees and sunny
Favorite color: Gold

Least liked location: Anywhere in Federation territory
Least liked weather: Hot and humid

Least liked person: The President of the Federation
Friends: Everyone in his Empire
Relations: None anymore
Enemies: The Galactic Federation
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Code name*: Î™nvisible Dog
*Age*:around 25
*Occupation*: Former stealth operation specialist and now commander of 1 of the 6 empires in earth
*Spieces*: German shepherd
*Personality*: A bit distant and silent, He doesnt speak a lot expect to some very close ppl. He likes to prove himself in the battlefield
*Strengths*: His brain & tactics
*Weakness*: Not sawing any real weakness expect some fake ones
*Things he like*: Skilled  allies or foes, fair fights, honor
*History*:big before human extinct and story is under productions
*Favorite place*: Somewhere cold


----------



## Ratte (Jul 19, 2009)

Name: Allaphro
Age: 16
Occupation: None
Species: Ratteguhn
Personality: Somewhat stoic, secretive, sarcastic, and quiet.
Weakness: The cold, hunger, ignorance.
Strengths: The forest, dark places, fire.

Goal: To beat Andromeda
Favorite location: Forests
Favorite weather: Mid to high 70's, cirrus clouds, constant breeze.
Favorite color: this color

Friends: Zaael, Xelza
Enemies: Andromeda, most people
Orientation: Asexual


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

Name: Travis Randolph
Age: 19
Occupation: None
Species: Anthro rat
Personality: Contrast between a calm pacifist to a rage full sociopath
Weakness: himself
Strengths: Urban places, snow

Goal: none
Favorite location: Urban cities
Favorite weather: Snow
Favorite color: Red

Orientation: Hetero


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 19, 2009)

Name: Nekofurawa (Flowercat) Ao
Gender: Female
Species: Feline
Breed: Nebelung
Hair Color: Brown
Fur/scale color: Blue, light yellow belly and paws
Occ.: Artist
Likes: Video games, Digimon, Pokemon, Bakugan, Techno music, has a crush on Renard because he is sexy
HATES: Happytreefriends, people who make fun of autism, flamers

Name: Dracodylian
Gender: Female
Species: Ice dragon
Hair Color: White
Fur/scale color: indigo and white
Occ.: Author, scientist
Likes: Cooking, creepy level bosses (EB fans, you KNOW who it is!)
HATES: Hunters

Name: Geist Hopman
Gender: Male
Species: Tree Frog
Hair Color: Black 
Fur/scale color: Green and black
Occ.: Assassin
Likes: Unknown
HATES: Unknown

Name: Senor Filth
Gender: Male
Species: Ocean Sunfish
Hair Color: Gray
Fur/scale color: Ochre
Occ.: Villain- "Infector"
Likes: Pestilence and death, "Strain 6" virus
HATES: Germkillers, flowers, light


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Name: Asher Carter
Age: 26
Sex: Male
Species: Black Timber Wolf
Height: 6â€™2â€
Weight: 180

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black fur all over. Shoulder length red hair.
- Markings: A sliver of sliver fur around his eyes. Some grey on his tail. He also has white under his muzzle. 
- Eye color: Dark Hair
- Other features:

Behavior and Personality: Quite and very introverted. He only opens up to his friends and cuts completely loose with his boyfriend.

Skills: A skilled writer, he has published several novels. He is now a teacher at the local high school.
Weaknesses: He does not trust people easily so he has a hard time making friends.

Likes: Cheeses, wine, horror novels, BDSM.
Dislikes: Religion, boring sex.

History: Asher grew up in the big city. His parents supported him being gay. He went to school and became a Psychology teacher at the local high school. When in college he meets his boyfriend Owen. He then moved in with Owen above Owenâ€™s bar.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Outside of work, Asher is very goth. His favorite shirt is a sleeveless latex shirt. He likes tight red skinny jeans. He wears a rainbow chain around his neck. He wears skull caps and latex gloves.
Picture: Coming Soon.

Goal: Live a happy life.
Profession: High school Psychology Teacher.
Personal quote: Love life everyday.
Theme song: â€œLetâ€™s Goâ€-Frou Frou
Birthdates: November 27, 1983
Star sign:

Favorite food: Rare Steak
Favorite drink: Raspberry Lemonade.
Favorite location: London, England.
Favorite weather: Cloudy
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Fried Fish
Least liked drink: Diet Coke
Least liked location: BFE
Least liked weather: Humid and hot.

Favorite person: His boyfriend
Least liked person: His boss.
Friends: Ilrak, Kai, Serp, Wolx, Kumi, Free, Wulfie, Amourosa.
Relations: Mom, dad, little brother.
Enemies: None.
Significant other: Owen Alastor
Orientation: Homosexual.


----------



## Koray (Jul 20, 2009)

*Name*: Devian
*Age*:16
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Wolf
*Breed: *Arctic
*Occupation:  *Student
*Orientation: *Bisexual

*Appearance*: 
- *Hair and fur*: Blue, White
- *Markings*: Sky Blue from his end of his tail till his muzzle and the same his front paws
- *Eye color*: Blue
- *Other features*: 2 earings on his left ear, and his tip of his tail is white
*Behavior and Personality*: Playful and open to new things/open-minded

*Skills*: Excellent swimmer
*Weaknesses*: Laaaazy

*Likes*: Winter (especially the snow part), Kingdom Hears
*Dislikes*: Summer

Non-anthro version


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. Apart from some people with herm, other-gendered, or multiple fursonas, I'm only the second person in this thread to have a differently gendered fursona. Oh, well. Here goes:

Name: Cassandra (no last name)
Age: 24
Sex: Female
Species: Fox
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 175 Lbs.
Bra size: DD
Legs: Plantigrade.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: All silver, including head hair.
- Markings: None.
- Eye color: Bright Ice blue.
- Other features: Giant fluffy tail- 4' 6" long, 10" wide.

Behavior and Personality: Reserved, serene with a massive sense of inner calm and can be the still centre of things. Is reluctant to open up to people unless she thinks they are worth it. Hates stupid people, and those who have no wish to better understand the world or expand their horizons. Play things cool until she sees something very stupid or wrong, and then she gets irate and very angry. Can be immensely loyal or loving to those who prove themselves to be great people. Does not trust easy, and takes a long time to get to know.

Skills: Extremely skilled at martial arts. Can defend herself quite well, and can be quite deadly. Not afraid to use her skills to punish people who are being scum just for fun, will likely beat them to a pulp and leave them for the sanitation department to pick up with the rest of the trash. Can also run like the wind, being able to run  extremely fast because she can run on her front foot pads quite well, and can assist her balance with her huge tail, which gives her extreme agility. She has an exquisite sense of balance, too.

Weaknesses: Although not a diva or high-maintanence, she loves luxury, or being pampered generally. Has a huge craving for 'the good life', and can spand like crazy, but always buys the best.

Likes: High culture, having a good home and hence having a serene place to escape from the world, her independence, a good novel, improving her knowledge of the wider world, good music, Marijuana, the study of history, people who value self-improvement and thought, forests, having nice things, staying up to date on the news, books, architecture, eating out, great films, traveling, finding new horizons, sitting in front of a good fire, good food and drink, science and technology, intelligent people, sharing the company of good people; of which there are few, the natural world and spending time in it, the rain, being hugged by people she loves; of which there aren't many.

Dislikes: The Holocene extinction event, stupid people, people who don't bother learning or improving themselves, ugliness in design generally, unprofessional people, religion, fanatics and extremists of all kinds, pepole who act like assholes for no reason or just for fun.

History: One day she appeared in my brain and hasn't left since. I don't bother with the fictional biography stuff. She's just me... with a different body. And super martial arts skills.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Anything sexy yet reserved and classy.

Picture: Can't draw, which makes me very sad, because I'd love to be able to draw her. 

Goal: To live life to the fullest and be remembered for great things after she is no more.


Profession: Owns businesses of various types, delegates, spends her time how she pleases.

Personal quote: All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us - Gandalf. 

The posting box was fucking up, so I couldn't copy and paste. Lousy fucking Vbulletin.

Theme song: Superman-Five for Fighting.

Birthdate: Same as me-private.
Star sign: Same as me-private.

Favorite food: Sushi.
Favorite drink: Coffee, followed closely by Scotch.
Favorite location: Anywhere serene and quiet.
Favorite weather: Rainy and damp.
Favorite color: Blue.

Least liked food: Any lousy processed crap.
Least liked drink: Lousy coffee.
Least liked location: Anywhere stupidity reigns
Least liked weather: Hot weather-anything above 20 degrees C.

Favorite person: Doesn't have one.
Least liked person: Doesn't have one.
Friends: Private.
Relations: Private.
Enemies: Anyone hostile to reason or who is fucking up society or the world.
Significant other: None currently.
Orientation: Heterosexual.

Also, I'm currently writing a story with her as the main protagonist. That is, her physical features only.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 22, 2009)

*Name:* Jax
*Age:* 29
*sex:* Male
*Species:* Red Fox
*height:* 6'4"
*weight:* 88 kilos
*Sexual Orientation:* Heterosexual

*Fur Color:* Light Orange
*hair color:* streaked: red/orange/yellow

*Western Zodiac:* Libra
*Birth date:* Sep 28/79

*Fur patterns/markings:* tribal stripes and arrows. Several large scars running along his chest, legs, arms, back, and neck.
*Fur Texture:* Soft

*Interests:* Fire, alchemy, blood, burning designs into his fur, women
*Dislikes:* humans, scientists, hunters


*theme:* maybe "Kryptonite" by 3 doors down...im still deciding...


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 22, 2009)

Name: Shadow
Sex: Male
Age: 27
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 175 lbs
Species: Silver Fox
Sexuality: Gay

Appearance: He has a vertical scar over his left eye, which he can't see out of. His good eye is yellow and the bad eye is blue. He is all grey except for his paws, ears, nose, and tip of his tail which are black. He dyes the hair on his head many different colors depending on his mood, but usually it's dyed purple (his favorite color).

Personality: Very shy and loving individual, though you wouldn't know it by looking at him. His outer expressions, or lack there of, can described as stoic. He does not easily open up to people, because he fears that by doing so it will make him vulnerable to getting hurt. However, he does share a very close bond to the friends he has.


----------



## Wyeth (Jul 22, 2009)

*Name:* Wyeth
*Age:* *sex:* Male
*Species:* Wolf
*height:* 6'4 like me
*weight:* 16 stone like me
*Sexual Orientation:* Heterosexual

*Fur Color:* blonde 
*hair color:* black

*Fur Texture:* course

*Interests:* drawing, drumming, playing bass guitar, raving.
*Dislikes:* anti-furs, rampant drama-queens, lack of yiff


*theme: K.I.N.G by Satyricon.*


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 22, 2009)

*Name:* Nekirae
*Nickname:* Rae
*Age:* 18
*Birthday:* January 10, 1991
*Star sign:* Capricorn, Year of the Horse
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Maned Wolf
*Height:* 5'2"
*Weight:* 85-98 lbs
*Behavior and Personality:* A calm and sensitive young lady. Kind and cares deeply about others whether they are acquaintances or not, though she tends to fade into the background unless she has something she thinks is important to say.

*Appearance:*
- *Hair and fur:* Mahogany with a copper colored mane.
- *Markings:* Deep, velvety brown/black markings from the elbows and knees down to the paws. long ears and tail are tipped with the same color.
- *Eye color:* Blue
- *Other features:* Three piercings on each ear - sometimes not shown

*Skills:* Art, writing, and some unusual talents including using her feet as hands and being ambidextrous.
*Weaknesses:* Tendency to feel lonely and awkward, even around others. Has issues with opening up to others and easily has her feelings hurt.

*Likes:* Art, interesting and new music of all genres, sweets
*Dislikes:* Rude, obnoxious and pushy people


----------



## Britmike (Jul 22, 2009)

Name: Scotty 
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Species: Kangaroo
Height: 6â€™3â€
Weight: 190

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Tan fur, with a white tuft under the chin. Has pink and green        dreadlocks
- Markings: Nothing special, piercings going up left ear.
- Eye color: green

Behavior and Personality: Scotty is a party animal, in the most literal sense. Never without weed, he is loud and obnoxious, and extremely up-front. People are often annoyed with his constant high, but he never lets it interfere with his life or friends.

Skills: A masterful debater with an impeccable sense of logic, Scotty can win most any argument. He's the fastest joint-roller in the tri-state area, and he can make a bong out of pretty much anything.
Weaknesses: Constantly high, he can be a bit slow if caught off guard, and is pretty bad at thinking on his feet without time to prepare. Scotty jumps into rellationships too quickly, and often finds himself hurt because of it.

Likes: weed, hot guys, parties, sculpting, building things, repairing furniture, hoodies, public transit
Dislikes: excessive drug-users, pretentious people, burgundy, the school system


----------



## TexasRed (Jul 23, 2009)

Name: Red, or just "Mangy Mutt"
Age:  25
Sex:  Male
Species:  Dog, Rottweiller/Weimareiner mix
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 250 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black and Tan coloring with a buzz looking haircut
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Curtain Rod Ears

Behavior and Personality: Friendly, protective, loyal, high-energy...unless it's raining.

Skills: Running/tackling
Weaknesses: Rainy days...falls asleep, chocolate

Likes: Chocolate, Steak, Carrots, Ice, Small Cuddly toys
Dislikes: Loud sudden noises, sudden intruders into my territory, yappy rat-dogs with napoleon complexes.


----------



## Shima (Jul 23, 2009)

I apologize for a lack of an avatar, I am working on one now.
well, here goes:
______________________________________________________
Name: Shima
Species: White Siberian Tiger
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight
Occupation: None, I prefer to roam around. I never have needed a job.
Likes: Being with others like me, Techno, Reading, Friends
Dislikes: Rejection
Personality: Shy in front of people I don't know, Friendly to all, talkative to some. Only a few people see my hyperactive side.
Appearance: White AnthroTiger with black stripes.
__________________________________________________

Unfortunately, I am new to the Furry community, so I know almost no one. If you want to send me a message, please go ahead! I would love to meet new people. ^^


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 24, 2009)

Update:
Name: Tiberius/Demitrix
Sex: Male
Age: 15
Spiecies: Blue husky/ English sheep dog mix
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 190
Appearance: Average height, long fur everywhere [and I mean evry where)(lol) Eyes are barely seen, 
Fur color:Light blue outer fur, white-ish gray stomach fur
Eye color: brown
Markings:Black Tiger stripes on lower back, butt and legs


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 25, 2009)

Name: Bahamut Asakura
Occupation: Highschool student (senior)
LIkes: Training, drawing, hanging out with friends
Dislikes: People that are annoying or bullies
Species: Anthro Dragon (Seiryuu)
Personality: Quiet, smart, muscular, and friendly


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Name: Xeric L. Wallace
Occupation: conspiracy author
LIkes: chicken, Phil Collins, conspiracy theories, science, glowsticks, making fun of nazis, being emo
Dislikes: vegetables, rave music, republicans, catholics
Pet peeves: rave music, rap music, rough housing, crowded rooms, ppl who go out of their way to annoy others
Species: scimitar-horned oryx antelope
Personality: extremely serious, thinks everybody is corny (they kind of are compared to him), lonely (he doesn't have any friends), pretty much just overall emo, tries to stay calm but gets annoyed very easily
Weakness: society hates him and even when ppl try to be his friend it still annoys him
Strengths: He's smarter than you.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a new one now.
Name: Loki
Species: Wingless bat
Age: 16
Occupation: Mercenary
Weapon: His golden glove "Manus Immortalis" (Immortal Hand)
Likes: Running, exercising, practicing fighting, actually fighting, kickboxing and heavy metal
Dislikes: being inactive, his family (Except for his grandpa), rap and pop music, The Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana
Personality: Very serious, especially when needed, but very caring to the few friends he has.
Strength: His glove, his maneuverability
Weakness: The curse his glove holds


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 28, 2009)

Name: Dash Genopeak

Species: Black Timber Wolf

Age: 630 years, 4 months

Height: 8 foot 5 inch

Weight: 80kgs, 176 lbs

Facial Features:
1. Scar across left eye that goes down into the bone (It started to rip out of his skull)
2. His ears are longer than 'regular' size for his body, think something a little short of a fennec but keeping the wolf ear shape
3. Left eye is VERY bloodshot and red in colour, right eye is a calm light blue

Fur:
1. Pitch Black in colour all over
2. Long and silky, looks like a short beard on his muzzle of sorts

Legs/hind paws: Digitigrade (yes, you heard me )
Hands: Also very paw-like, read bio to know why

Has a collection of genetic enhancements made by himself, being a bio engineer as one of his hobbies, once such enhancement is the 

Hollow Fangs - Abnormally long and sharp front fangs used as an injector for the fluid glands placed into the mouth of users

Personality: Comes across as a lone wolf (puns ahoy) but once you get to know him he may be the most friendly guy in the universe, can take a joke, even harsh ones, is not easily pissed off and is always looking for new friends. Is very protective of friends and will die for them. Also if a conversation is heading for the nether region (Once again, puns ahoy) will do his best to put the conversation back on track

Clothing: Has custom power armour made by a friend of his, the armour has a AI system in it which acts as a robot when he is not wearing it and has the personality of another person, also has feelings and such. Also for casual wear has red 'sock' type boots made from synthetic cloth, as well as a gray plain t-shirt and also gray  silky tracksuit pants (My fashion sense is different)

Biography: (*Cracks fingers*) Was once a feral Black timber wolf, and lived a tough life, his father died when he was only 3 months old and the mother had to fend for him and his 4 brothers/sisters, against all odds, they all survived and grew to a mature age. Unluckily Dash fell into an icy stream and forze to death at the age of 5 years, and had not yet been a father. his icy frozen remains were found a good amount of years into the future when part of the ice caps started to melt and the ice he was frozen in float over to a human research base, his kind had since been exinct bar 1 other frozen wolf, which happened to be female. Some research was done in secret on another planet, known as Aythis, after his remains were smuggled out of Terra and experemented on, he then awoke to find himself in a holding cell like place, but als found he was now a toweringly tall anthro, and that he was going to be used for human warfare.

*Breathes in* That is it in general, message me if you would like a 2.7 hundred word full detailed explanation


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

Name: Motor Mouth
Occupation: Freelance Rapper/Getaway Driver
Likes: Shrimp, Hip-Hop, Soul Glo hair products, and New Era Fitteds
Dislikes: People who can't back stuff up, haters, swaggerless cretins
Pet peeves: Someone messin' with his hat (IT HAS POWERS SON)
Species: Weasel
Personality: Chill, sarcastic, talkative
Strengths: Street knowledge, Skeeball
Weakness: Skinniness, clumsiness
Full View: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2461159/


----------



## Talaam (Jul 29, 2009)

Name: Talaam
Species: Mountain Goat
Skills: climbing, outdoors survival
Magick abilities: control of lightning and electrical energy
eats: grass, mushrooms, anything scavenged, generally a herbavore
likes: bluegrass, hiking, travel
occupation: farmer


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

*Name: *Vaelarsa / Vae / V (she'll go by whichever)

*Species:* cat-bat hybrid

*Gender:* female

*Age:* 22

*Marital:* engaged

*Appearance:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2582952/#cid:18973314

*Personality:* likes to observe, likes to pick apart things, likes sense and reason, sarcastic, harsh, blunt, sadistic, down-to-earth

*Likes:* nature, quiet overlooks of pretty views, science, psychology, debate, electronic music, goth music, music from old videogames, 80s, macabre, pretty colors or anything pretty in general, flying, traveling, camping, the sky

*Hates:* whiners, morons, the emo / scene fad, the "LOL IM SO DAERK CUZ I LISTUN 2 METUL AN WEAR TRIPP PANTS" / mallgoth fad, porn, whores, people who try to hit on her while she's in a relationship, the overly hyper, screamy music, overuse of text talk, redneck accents, people who bitch when she doesn't agree with their own personal moral systems, people who bitch when she speaks a negative opinion towards something they like, insecurity

*Strengths:* art, writing, reasoning, flying, good vision, stealth

*Weaknesses:* bipolar disorder, eyes sensitive to bright light, ears sensitive to loud grating noise


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 31, 2009)

Name: Ryuichi, Kuro

Sex: M 

Species: Arctic wolf

Personality: Cynical, sarcastic, acts for now with little regard for the outcome, other than that he's pretty cool (I try to make it closely mirror my personality 'cuz I worry in my current mental state that it could lead me to develop multiple personalities if he's too different)

Likes: Loud music (of his choosing), eating, TV, videogames, sleeping & fire

Dislikes: His brothers, idiots, people that feel the need to continue explaining long after you understand what there trying to convey, show offs, rap, country, boredom

Physical Description: White fur, average build, black headfur with his bangs dyed blue that goes down to his chin in the front and to his shoulders in the back, brown eyes
Attire: Often seen in a black T-shirt, DARK grey button-down with the sleeves rolled up and safety pinned, and a pair of jeans
<----- See avatar (Oh yeah, I got a hair cut since I drew that...) 

Sorry if I don't make any sense I'm fuckin' tired...


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

for all her infos
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2591560/

please excuse her most-body portrait, it's really bad :X


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

Name: Feeka
Age: 22
Sex: Female
Species: Dog/German Shepherd
Height: 1,71 m
Weight: 95 kg

Appearance:






Behavior and Personality:
humorous, cute, cuddly,  passionate, honest, friendly, sometimes a little crazy :3

Skills: Cuddle of Doom >3
Weaknesses: is very ticklish

Likes: Wolves, Dogs, Cats, friendly furrys
Dislikes: arrogant, unfriendly, dishonestly people


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Name: Darian Caldwell

Occupation: Unemployed, living off dwindling savings from his last job as a clerk

Species: Anthro silver fox (pretty much the guy in the image to your left)

Music likes: German metal, grunge, rock, some metal, a few random '80s pop songs

Music dislikes: Rap, pop, country

Personality: Generally detached, rather pessimistic/realistic/cynical, logical - not outwardly emotional at all

Foods: About once every two days a moderate-sized moderately healthy meal primarily consisting of meat

Orientation: none (virtually no sex drive [very long explanation behind that])

Interests: reading, writing, sketching, being antisocial

Quote: "I'm not doomed to hell for blasphemy.  I'm doomed to hell for being an _atheist_."

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, and almost forgot:

Random personality quirk 1: Upon seeing someone, and varying depending on the environment, completely without focus, immediately visualises the most efficient and quick way of killing that person.

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Rawr! Your fursona is HAWT, Feeka-Chan. You sure can draw an hourglass shape well. I have trouble with that. But then I'm horrible at drawing anything. Oh, and your fursona has a hot butt. There's a lot of people out there who couldn't draw a hot butt if their lives depended on it. Like me. Did you draw you avatar, too? If so, you're really talented. Just thought I'd give the compliments. Not trying to jam the thread or anything.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

This : -> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47327

hehe


----------



## Flaming Swan (Aug 8, 2009)

Kao said:


> Stole the style too  Works well!
> 
> *Name*: Kao
> *Age*: 18
> ...



*Name*: Flaming Swan
*Age*: 18
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Swan (currently flaming)
*Height*: 2ft ish
*Weight*: the weight of a swan
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: White feathers
*- Markings*: that of a swan
*- Eye color*: black
*- Other features*: on fire generally
*Behavior and Personality*: likely to break an arm if you get too close

*Skills*: strong wings
*Weaknesses*: not actually fireproof

*Likes*: maintaining the balance between swimming and not dousng the flames which adorn my back
*Dislikes*: stale bread

*History*: in years long past a child set fire to me as a practical joke, i promptly broke his arm however i liked the style and maintained the look
*Clothing/Personal Style*: as nature intended

*Goal*: to write and star in mt own cartoon
*Profession*: dancer
*Personal quote*: Run you peasent scum
*Theme song*: Garden of  eden- Iron Butterfly
*Birth date*: 1991
*Star sign*: Aries

Get in touch 
xoxo


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Totally stealing that profile too.

*Name*: Sora-kun
*Age*: 19
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Thylacine
*Height*: 5' 0"
*Weight*: 98 pounds
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: White
*- Markings*: Orange blotch on the forehead, stripes on the back
*- Eye color*: Green
*- Other features*: None
*Behavior and Personality*: Sharp and humorous, Sora-kun is very intelligent but at times unbearable. She will bitch endlessly but at least try to make it mildly entertaining.

*Skills*: Graphic design, writing, comedy
*Weaknesses*: Sensitive hearing

*Likes*: Photography, graphic arts, satirical writing, Supernatural, CSI Las Vegas, trashy talk shows, Coca Cola, Pokemon, Phoenix Wright series

*Dislikes*: Loud noises, humming, cotton balls, chatspeak, thieves of any kind, spicy food, Twilight, romantic comedies, over-the-top Sparkledogs, insane fans of anything, rap

*History*: Once upon a time, there was a thylacine, the end. Nothing, really.

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Usually feral, so nothing except a necklace with a lotus flower pendant and sandalwood beads.

*Goal*: To  be bilingual in English and Japanese
*Profession*: Student, freelance graphic designer
*Personal quote*: Shit happens and it's hilarious when it's not you.
*Theme song*: I'm an Asshole - Dennis Leary
*Birth date*: 1989
*Star sign*: Scorpio/Saggitarius

*Favorite food*: Chocolate orange
*Favorite drink*: Coke
*Favorite location*: The couch
*Favorite weather*: Rain
*Favorite color*: Orange

*Least liked food*: Healthy shit (ew)
*Least liked drink*: Anything alcoholic
*Least liked location*: School?
*Least liked weather*: Painfully hot

*Favorite person*: Don't pick favorites
*Least liked person*: Twitards
*Friends*: They are my friends.
*Relations*: No one.
*Enemies*: Again, Twitards
*Significant other*: Kinda none. (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.)
*Orientation*: Straight


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2009)

_Name    : Saya (at times might refer to herself as Cinda)
Gender  : Female
Age      : Late teens - early twenties
Origin   : Japan (Kyoto)
Species : Kitsune - fox / Feline - domestic (Anthro)

Appearence:
Generally a golden vixen.. or a yellow-ish domistic cat with either white or black paws and ear-tips, very slender feminine form. Small bust. Generally short.. 5ft flat most times.. very deep green or blue eyes

Clothing:
None.. she doesn't wear "human" clothes and prefers to have her full movements

Personality:
Saya is generally either very energetic or likes to amuse others, she will spend a great deal of time with people she knows that find her amusing __(she is female heh).__ Speaks in Third person alot.. Generally speaks in broken english and Japanese. __Though she is highly intelligent she often likes to let others believe otherwise 
_
_
History:
This changes depending on the envioment she can be found in.. but sometime recent (reguardless of when) Saya made her way from Kyoto Japan to wherever she is currently. She has many many memories as a standard fox/wolf or even a cat from the Fedual periods up to recent times.. 

Likes : 
Sushi.. Ramen.. Undon.. Sake.. Dancing.. Flirting.. Other Furs.. Humans.. Weapons.. Martial Arts... Ninjutsu.. Ninpo.. Kendo.. _Kyujutsu_.. Anime.. Most anything to do with Japan.. Music.. MMO's

Dislikes:
Being Bored.. Annoying people.. Bad Humans.. Bad Furs.. People commenting on her 3rd person speach.. Males that can't take no for an answer... Females who are overly obviously males.. Being Ignored.
_


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2009)

These are just the roughs of my fursona. I've probably got a few anatomical snags to iron out before I can fully render it, but it gives you a general idea of his look. Oh, and about the poses. In the finished version, he's going to be in bondage ;-)


----------



## Unia (Aug 14, 2009)

*Name*: Zayai
*Age*: 18
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Hamster
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: Brown
*- Eye color*: Light brown
*- Other features*: Two red ribbons (yes, like Bijou xD)
*Birth date*: 1991
*Star sign*: Aquarious


----------



## Bigus (Aug 14, 2009)

*Name*: Noki
*Age*: 20
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Hamster
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: Brown
*- Eye color*: Brown
*- Other features*: Circular spot at the right foot
*Birth date*: 1989
*Star sign*: Leo


I'm copying you Unia-chan


----------



## Hero X (Aug 14, 2009)

Name: Hiro 
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Species: Kitsune (Fox)
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 120 LBs.
Type: Babyfur.
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black Hair, Orange fur
- Markings: White on his belly, paws, and on the tip of his 9 tails.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Two scars, both cross shaped, one under each eye.
Behavior and Personality: Calm, Smart, Childish, Determined, Loving.

Skills: Fighting, Expert Beyblading, Anything Technological, Beyblade tech.
Weaknesses: Emotions, Past.

Likes: Friends, having some alone time, practicing, being diapered.

Dislikes: Trolling, Cocky people, Annoyances, Losing.

History: Nothing too much to describe. Was abused in his past, Now he wants to try to re-live it, along with making his dream come true. He was raised in pure solitude, so he had never had many friends.
Clothing/Personal Style: A Navy Blue Vest with golden straps over a black t-shirt, and white scarf always around his neck. Normally seen in either shorts, or diapers.
Goal: To be the world's strongest Beyblader, and fighter.
Profession: N/A
Personal quote: "Kuro Shete Ario", "Shishite retende sheinden", "Aou to ge nai wa gita", "Ouy dou ke!" (all Japanese)
Theme song: Beyblade - Switchblade, Beyblade - Underdog, Evasence - Bring me to life.
Birth date: April 13th, 1995.
Star sign: Leo.

Favorite food: Spaghetti.
Favorite drink: Chocolate Milk.
Favorite location: His Practice room. (Where he practice beyblading and fighting)
Favorite weather: Rain or sunshine.
Favorite color: Red and Black.

Least liked food: Potatoes.
Least liked drink: Anything alcoholic
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Incredibly cold.

Favorite person: Himself.
Least liked person: His Ex best friend
Friends: Little to None.
Relations: N/A
Enemies: Anyone who pisses him off.
Orientation: Bi.


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

Name: Sadorae Taelae
Age: 22
Weight: 120lbs
Height: 5'7"
Species: King Cheetah
Sex: Female, dur
Hair: Midnight blue
Eyes: Aqua
History: Too long
Personality: Sado is corky and kind of nerdy, though she has a temper.  She's very moody and open minded, she voices her opinion, and she sometimes comes off as harsh in the process.
Likes: Purple, pink, felines, reptiles, cheesecake, chicken, pasta, men, women, music, art, theatre, blood(Among other things), etc.
Dislikes: Liars, cheaters, dishonesty, pity, attentionwhores, trolls, etc.


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

Name: Ciro Frisco
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Anthro Dragon
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 170lbs

*Behavior and Personality*: Calm, Relaxed, Patient, Careful, Self-Confident, Responsible, Reliable, Adventurous, Clean, Educated, Imaginative, Observant, Motivated, Organized, Resourceful, Friendly, Mature, Respectful, Grateful, Independent

*Skills:* Sleight of hand, Hand to hand, Cooking, Survival, Navigation, Mechanic, Stealth, Juggling, Lock picking, Pistol, Fast Draw, Piloting, Trading, Brawling, Observation
*Likes:* Sleep, Dreams, Rainy days, Silence, Hockey, Card games, Music, History
*Dislikes:* Immaturity, Kids, Arrogance, Ignorance, Drama, Fads
*Weapons:* U.S. Pistol M1911A1 &  Jericho 941


---

*Clothing/Personal Style:* M41 Jacket, White t-shirt, and jeans
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2722049/
Goal: To live life to the fullest
Profession: Mechanic
Personal quote: 
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2rVnRwW0h8&feature=related
Birthdate: April 15th
Star Sign: Aries

Favorite food: Ramen and Tacos
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Midwestern and Southern, USA
Favorite weather: Rain/Snow
Favorite color: Grey

Least liked food: Steak
Least liked drink: Tea
Least liked location: Deserts
Least liked weather: Hot/Dry


----------



## Takoto (Aug 15, 2009)

Name: Takoto.
Species: (Tabby) Cat.
Occupation: Lazy bum.
Likes: Games, fizzy drinks, Japanese food, birds, other cats, biting things.
Dislikes: Dickheads, dogs, show-offs, angry people.
Personality: Doesn't do much, plays a lot of games, drinks and eats a lot, rather dopey.

My fursona is pretty much me. xD


----------



## Nightlinez (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm Magen and here is my fersona http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2625372


----------



## Aura (Aug 16, 2009)

Name: Aura
Age: 21
Species: Cat / Fox hybrid
Occupation: Odd jobs / Full Time Student
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Body: Fox ears, fox tail, feline face, feline short fur; ears and tail are orange with white tips, the rest of her fur is more of a light orange and light brown mix.
Personality: Bubbly, sexy, cute, bold but reserved.
Pic: http://i905.photobucket.com/albums/ac255/Writergirl115/Anime/Furs/1246845121-m-_sakurachan.jpg

She is basically me with fur lol


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Just go here:

http://systemhasfailed.ning.com/profile/Vatz 

If you can't view it, then just tell me and I guess I'll have to *sigh* not roleplay (because that link goes to another site, I don't have to follow the no RP rule, allowing you to get a full look at my Fursona's personality). Just a quick question: Why can't we roleplay in the first place? Aren't we technically doing that already by being furries and making Fursonas?

*siiiiiiiiigh......*


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Name: Tundra Yifestra "Yiffy" Licos

Age: 20

Sex: M

Species: Antrho Wolf

Hair: Black on top, White on bottom with speckles of grey.

Eyes: Brilliant Blue

Body: Gentle, soft face always with a smile, with deep black fur on the top of the head, and back of the ears to the cheeks, white for the lower part of the face , with the black/white boarder stretching all across the body. Arms are white with streaks on black, tail is busy and grey, with grey speckles all around.

Personality: Always happy. Eccentric, Random, Playful. Life-loving and carefree, with a desire to glomp everyone he sees. Loves to snuggle anyone willing and comfort those in need. A free spirit.

Profession: None. Is a wild wonderer. Loves music, either to make or listen to it. 

Favorite food: Sushi and Pizza

Favorite drink: Ramune or Cocacola

Favorite location: Southern California

Favorite weather: Rain/Snow

Favorite color: Gold

Least liked food: Mushrooms

Least liked drink: Japanese Green Tea

Least liked location: Deserts

Least liked weather: Hot/Humid


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

sex- M
species- fox-y.
age- 18 on the dot. never grows old.
weight- 200lbs.  
height- 6ft flat.
personality- calm & caring.

description- tall, 31"waist, long blue hair, pink nose & paw pads, Grey fur except for white parts on his- chest, belly, private bits, butt, inner thy's, and the underside of his tail. turquoise blue eyes no pupil, muscular build, has a tattoo "xcix" on his left shoulder, a husky like tail, & semi digitigrade feet.

piercings- left eyebrow, lip, left nipple, belly button, & the prince A's ladder.
tattoos- left shoulder (xcix), & Base of sheath (an arrow pointing up).

fav food- anything.
fav drink- mocha iced coffee.
least fav drink- off brand soda.

fav time- morning.
least fav time- mid-day.
fav weather- cloudy.

hobbies- art.
job- whatever pays.

dating status- single.
orientation- bisexual.
sexually- shy & submissive. 
non sexually- dominant. (weard right?)

turn on's- love, loyalty, stability, non clingyness, hotness!, intelligence.
turn offs- jerks, cheaters, clingy, bull headedness, people who get all psychopathic like "omg! y didn't u call me, it's been like 5 fuckin minutes!"

style- he likes his tight fit jeans, and usually doesn't wear a shirt, he has a leather bracelet sporting a floridalee, and a belt which says "American arrogant & inyaface."
View attachment 8373

that's unit 99. aka "new nick"


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Name: Jerry
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Fav clothes: Tight jeans, no shirt
Fav food: Anything edible
Personality: Outgoing and fun
Likes: Spiky collars, the colors green and purple, sleeping
Dislikes: being woken up, classical music, old people






http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc295/jerrymojo2/Jerry___RQ_by_Dark_Fox_spirit.png


----------



## ForeverAfter (Aug 21, 2009)

Name: Daphene (sounds like Stephanie)
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Species: Dog
Breed: Miniature Pinscher
Height: 5'2''
Weight: 120 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair: Dark Brown
-Fur: Blue/Tan
- Body Mods: 
Docked ears/tail
Piercings: both nipples pierced, belly button pierced
Ink: Tarantula on right hip, FOXHOUND logo on lower back
- Eye color: Brown
Behavior and Personality: Comes off as an uber bitch. But, once you get to know her, she's a sweetheart. She's not to fond of meeting new people and will only do it if forced to. She's pumped with attitude and opinions. She gets cold very easily and loves to cuddle with her mate. Also, she is VERY protective over him. 

Likes: Her mate, Drawing, Photography, Martial Arts, Belly Dancing, Guns, Metal Gear Solid, Call of Duty, Lip Service, Modeling, Spiders, Frisky Dingo, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Venture Bros, Exercising, Taco Bell, Vinyl, Fishnets =D

Dislikes: Arizona, Dumb Asses, Monkies, Whores, Spoiled Brats, Drama, People, Hot Weather, Mosquitos, Rediculously Organized Events.. lots of stuff.

Pet Peeve: When people think all Hispanics are "Mexican" 

Appearance:
NSFW  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2672149


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Name*: Sara
*Age*: Over 300
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Ocicat/Vampire
*Height*: 5'
*Weight*: 120 pounds
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: Brown; white/cream
*- Markings*: Black dot/spots covering body, black tipped tail
*- Eye color*: Brown
*- Other features*:None
*Behavior and Personality*: Aloof, usually keeps to herself. Has few friends and rather keep it that way. She's a bit insane, but the people who love her accept her regardless.

*Skills*: She doesn't really hone on particular skills.
*Weaknesses*: Typical ones of a vampire (Fire, sunlight, silver, etc.)

*Likes*: The solace of night-time
*Dislikes*: Drama (who does?), those with inflated egos

*History*: She doesn't remember prior to when she died. Her maker erased those memories, so as far as she knows, she's grown up as a vampire.

*Clothing/Personal Style*: She loves anything gothic/bondage pants. She believes in comfort, so her clothes are usually two sizes too big for her.

*Goal*: Doesn't really have one
*Profession*: None
*Personal quote*: "Drink from me, and live forever."
*Theme song*: "If I Was Your Vampire" - Marilyn Manson
*Birth date*: Unknown to her, She was however, Embraced on May 13th, 1702
*Star sign*: Taurus

*Favorite food*: n/a
*Favorite drink*: BLOOD. Dur.
*Favorite location*: Sitting high in a tree, gazing at the moon.
*Favorite weather*: Calm, slightly breezy, Night.
*Favorite color*: Any, except pink.

*Least liked food*: n/a
*Least liked drink*: n/a
*Least liked location*: n/a
*Least liked weather*: Sunny

*Favorite person*: Don't have one
*Least liked person*: Vampire hunters.
*Friends*: Very few people take the time to get to know her
*Relations*: Her maker
*Enemies*: Vampire Hunters >_>
*Significant other*: None. She believes she does not have those feelings.
*Orientation*: Bisexual, (was such before she died.)


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Name: Ragnarok
Age: 17 (Stops "officially" aging and starts degradation due to design)
Sex: Male
Species: "Dragon"
Height: 6'2" (two inches give our take)
Weight:  Not..Saying...
Type: Healthy Chubby Dragon in an supah high-octane action story.
Appearance: Lazy to type it out >.=.>

Behavior and Personality: Nearly Equivalent to my real life

Skills: Capable pilot of various vehicles, Ragnarok is a specialist in Mecha operations and maintenance, improvised explosives, small arms, survival training, anti-armor combat, trap setting and camouflage. Additionally, he is proficient in logistics, demolitions, breach and forced entry, covert intrusion, and hand to hand combat. Known magical and weapon ability.

Weaknesses: Disregardful for  "civil" concept, snarky, 

Likes: Food, video games, any being active in interesting projects.

Dislikes: Bugs, Retardations, Lies, being overwhelmed, being useless.

History: Looonnng ._. Read the story when I write it.
Clothing/Personal Style: Has an vast array of for personal use clothing, usually in an cult cloak and wearing an monocle of course. 
Goal: To be needed until the end.
Profession: Group Operations member.
Personal quote: "Never given the Chance to make our fate, so instead of Evil. We accept the Darkness, because in Darkness your never alone."
Theme song: "Koi No Mega Lover" by Maximum the Hormone  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eucS-vZ99SQ 
Birth date: May 6th
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Anything extremely delicious ._.
Favorite drink: Fruity Alcoholic kind. 
Favorite location: His Practice room. (Where he practice beyblading and fighting)
Favorite weather: Clear Skys with dim sun.
Favorite color: Red, blue, purple

Least liked food: Scrimp
Least liked drink: ._. Oh gawd
Least liked location: Anything were I wait in line for something.
Least liked weather: Extremely hot and sunny.

Favorite person: Wouldn't you like to know.
Least liked person: Himself
Friends: We'll see.
Relations: Large Network of Business comrades, and then a number of personal relationships kept to himself.
Enemieseople with Conflicting ideals or goals.
Orientation: Bi.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

My latest fursona's still pretty new. Still working out the kinks.

Name: Mavain (mah-VAYN)
Age: Unknown
Sex: Ambiguous, appears male
Species: Naga
Height: 8 feet comfortably, can drop to 3 or rise to 15 or 20.
Weight: Pretty damn heavy, I imagine.
Type: Assuming you mean body type, slim.
Appearance: markings of a wild ball python; flattened nose with s-shaped nostrils, nose at the same angle/curve as forehead; python teeth; high, narrow, slanted eyes with gold iris and slit pupils; dreadlock-like extensions from the back of the head, almost look like headless snakes in themselves; humanoid arms and torso, turns to a snake's body at the hips.

Behavior and Personality: Wise, generally calm and kind, mysterious, very quiet around strangers (mostly those older) and much more open with close friends, slightly sadistic, curious and highly inquisitive, strong distaste for humanity (not individual humans, just humanity and its effect on the world), likes to sleep in strange places, sneaky, seductive, a bit short-fused

Skills: Strong survival instincts, can sense vibrations rather than sound (all snakes are deaf), skilled hunter, fantastic stealth despite size. 

Weaknesses: Mythology, snakes, yaoi, a bit selfish but also self-conscious, a bit argumentative, can be a little violent without realizing it, trusts a little too easily, confrontational, very blunt 

Likes: Mythology, ancient cultures, reptiles, swimming, climbing, staying up late, art, music (may be deaf, but the vibrations are pleasant), fascinated by the concept of underwear and fishtanks, caves, dark places, warmth, snow (for limited periods of time)

Dislikes: Ignorance, stupidity, being lost, not knowing what to do, big cities (except Philly!), disacceptance, emotional pain, bright bright sunlight, improper speech/text.

History: Working on it.
Clothing/Personal Style: Doesn't...really....wear clothes. Sometimes wears jewelery or minimal tribal clothing, but not very often.
Goal: To survive.
Profession: N/A for now, possibly something shaman-like
Personal quotes: "I am the catcher of dreams, the giver of life, the reaper of souls, the ghost of our strife. I can see all, and I can see none, the rise, the fall of the moon and the sun. But who, my friend, are you?" (That's how he greets strangers XD)
Theme song: "Voodoo Too" by Godsmack
Birth date: Unknown (Made August 27th)
Star sign: Sagittarius, probably

Favorite food: Raw meat. Any that will fit in his mouth.
Favorite drink: Water, red wine, strawberry daiquiris, fruity drinks
Favorite location: Caves, low trees, rocky outcrops
Favorite weather: Sunny, hot, and dry
Favorite color: Black, turquoise, gold, maroon

Least liked food: Veggies
Least liked drink: Caramel soda, beer, coffee
Least liked location: Anywhere cold or remarkably dangerous
Least liked weather: Heavy rain, blizzards

Favorite person: Doesn't know many people...
Least liked person: See above
Friends: Quite a few, not all furry.
Relations: Small "tribe" of sorts, friends
Enemies: Invaders of his territory, poachers, general arseholes, weary of big cats but not entirely opposed to them
Orientation: Unknown, since sex is unknown.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

*Name:* Paul 'Halfingr'
*Nickname:* Halfingr (pronounced: *hal*-fing-uhr)
*Age:* 17 (DOB: 2/3/92)
*Gender:* Male, completely hetero
*Species/Breed:* C_anus lupis familiarus_/Alsatian (German Shepherd)
*Height:* 5' 11.75"/_197cm_
*Weight: *176lbs/_79.8kg_
*Personality:* Mellow and quiet, but can be very defensive if threatened.  ADD/ADHD.  Paranoid.  Can easily drop a person with a punch if needed.  Likes to argue with trolls using math and logic.
*Profession:* Aspires to be professional (as far as it can be called professional) Melbourne Shuffler, and is readying himself to become a police officer.
*Likes:* Nice people; stupid trolls; dogs (Alsatians or other large wolf-like breeds); grammar/learning grammar; spelling colour, favourite, and other -our words like I'm European English instead of American English; the smell of coffee shops; girls; the smell of trees and rain; RPG's; Dungeons and Dragons; arguing with people.
*Dislikes:* Incessant trolls who know that I'm right, but keep on attacking like they're going to win; troll arguer haters; anti-furries; Wiccans (no offense, but its still worshipping the devil); people who assume Utah is full of idiot Mormons; anti-Mormons; people who insult religion in general; people who aren't sensitive of others beliefs (again, no offense to the Wiccans).


Ref 1
Ref 2 (the one WITHOUT the eyelashes and the breasts mind you!^^)
Ref 3
Ref 4


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 30, 2009)

*Name*: Rob
*Age*: 18
*Sex*: M
*Species*: anthro wolfdragon (western variety)
*Height*: 8'
*Weight*: 240
*Appearance*:
*- Hair and fur*: somewhat greenish gray on most of body with a darker colored mane of sorts on back of neck. Long hair on tip of tail.
*- Markings*: black stripes down back, lighter gray colored chest with the back being darkest fur besides the "mane".
*- Eye color*: yellow
*- Other features*: some horns on head, with small spikes down middle of back ending just above the tail. 
*Behavior and Personality*: Somewhat cautious of relations (humans included). Highly intelligent; normally calm and collective. Can get mean when irritated. 

*Skills*: Very good with his hands and with swords (and claws). Can also read a person very well (IRL not internet), can predict the future and has telekinesis.
*Weaknesses*: keeping his liar somewhat clean 
*Likes*: flying at night
*Dislikes*: excessively hyped situations, people who act like idiots. High pitched noises.
*History*: born in hell (AKA Detroit :U) 
*Clothing/Personal Style*: likes dark clothing thats extra big, often goes topless.
*Goal*: Doesn't really have one
*Profession*: None ATM
*Theme song*: "Animal I Have Become - 3 Days Grace"
*Birth date*: 1991
S*ign*: Taurus
*Favorite food*: any animal that can be prey
*Favorite drink*: water
*Favorite location*: in the air
*Favorite weather*: Calm, slightly breezy, dusk.
*Favorite color*: navy blue

*Favorite person*:BF
*Least liked person*: not sure about this one
*Friends*: People would like to take the time to get to know him, but sometimes he is intimidating and hard to figure out.
*Relations*: BF
*Orientation*: homosexual


----------



## CKTimberwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

*Name*: James Logan
*Age*: 149
*Sex*: M
*Orientation*: Gay
*Species*: Werewolf
*Height*: 6ft human, 9ft werewolf
*Weight*: 175 Human, 380 werewolf
*Appearance
hair/fur*: Mostly grey, white on thee stomach and chest, dark brown on the top of the head and shoulders
*eyes*: Amber
*Personality*: Laid back, collected, generaly nice, very cynical, Can be vey passionate about a great number of causes, It's advised that you do not piss him off or get on his bad side.
*
Skills*: a natural leader, good with his hands and can take apart and rebuild a gun in forty five seconds, problem solver
*Weaknesses*: Has a tendency to speak his mind, regardless of the situation
*Likes*: Solitude, the beach, New York, jazz big band and swing music, a strong whiskey or scotch, his old cars (still has them all)
*Dislikes*: Being around people who think they are deceiving him, morons who jump to conclusions
*
History*: Born in Chicago in 1850, left in 1871 after an incident with a stock boy in Mrs O'Leary's barn (blamed the whole thing on the cow) Was attacked and bitten by a werewolf while on the road to ST. Paul. woke up in a native camp and spent the next decade there, watched the whole village get slaughtered by U.S. Cavalry troops, headed east to New York and spent the next few years living in central park. He resurfaced into the human world for severaly years, dissapeard again in 1909, only to come back in 1915, was drafted into the U.S Army soon after, spent most of the next few years in france, managed to hold an entire bunker by himself as everyone around him perished, he was found the day after the battle half naked and in a rage, no one, save the seventy four dead germans in that trench would ever know how he managed to hold out the night. returned from the war and started putting old skills to use, taking advantage of openings in buisnesses after the war and the pandemic, spent the twenties and thirties getting rich. Dissapeared in 39, reapeard as a long lost son, assumed the name James Logan IV, was drafted into the military again in december 1941, due to several legal errors, by this time the OSS, and the British Secret Service was made aware of his existance and he was recruited for special ops missions, spreading fear into the heart of the enemy came back from the war highly cynical, and sucidal, attempetd to take his own life by jumping of a Manhattan skyscraper, woke up in the mourge, to his dismay, very much alive, snuck out and bought a home in Hyannis Port Mass. entered what he considers, the best point in his life, stayed there untill the outbreak of Nam, and then fled to canada to avoid being pulled into the conflict by the CIA. hid out on the east coast for a while, is currently out of hiding and is going about his life in Montreal, thinking about moving to Boston
*
Profession*: Officially, he's a trust funder, unofficially, he's retired after several lifetimes of hard work.
*Birthday*: Feb 11, 1850*
Clothing*: He hasn't changed his style much since 46', he can often be seen wearing a suit or something else from that era, including a worn Black Fedora, he does wear jeans, mostly because he finds them more comfortable to change in, and less expensive to destroy. Usually in werewolf form that's all he'll have on
*Personal Quote*: "The war to end all wars, HA! The damn thing sparked at least ten other conflicts before 1920, and they were back at it again twenty years later, and I was pulled back into the whole goddamn mess along with the rest of the world. Humans, I don't get them anymore, it's frustrating!"
*Goal*: To live his life with a little peace, and a little dignity
*Theme song*: Maybe - The Ink Spots 
*Favorite food*: tried hamburges at a worlds fair and fell in love, he's been eating them for over a century now
*Favorite drink*: Martinis 
*Favorite location*: New York City, no matter what he does, what form he takes, there's always something weirder going on down the block, and that's the way he likes it.
*Favorite Color(s)*: Red and black


----------



## noellechan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Name:* CC
*Gender:* Female
*Origin:* German/Korean
*Occupation:* Student
*Species:* Snow Leopard
*Personality:* Friendly, a very happy person, optimistic, but sometimes can be shy and quiet.
*Likes:* Vitamin water, her mate Roxy~kun, drawing, art, friends, learning new things, and coffee.
*Dislikes:* Hot weather, loud noises, rude people, and homophobes.
*Music likes:* Mostly techno and rock.
*Music dislikes:* Gospel, Bluegrass.
*Physical description:* Very small and petite. Her hair is brown and her bangs are blonde. Pale skin, usually a "neko". Snow leopard ears and tail. 
*Attire:* Depends on the weather, but usually just wears a band shirt, some jeans, and shoes. Maybe a hoodie, if it's cold.
*Strengths: *Notices things most people do not.
*Weakness: *Is very forgetful.

Well, dis be my fursona. 
Thanks for reading it. >w<


----------



## GreatAdthulhu (Sep 2, 2009)

*Name:* Seraph
*Age: *21
*Sex: *Male
*Species:* Lizard
*Orientation: *Straight
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 200
*Body Type:* Average
*Appearance: *Green scalie skin. Black horns and yellow eyes.*
Personality: *Pure evil. Mischievious, always up to no good.
*Profession:* Unemployed
*Likes:* Terrorizing people, random acts of violence, and chaos in general.
*Dislikes:* Nice people, cute things, and bugs. Just cannot stand bugs. They creep him out.
*Skills: *Unnatural strength
*Weaknesses:* He has panic attacks, and occasionally needs to just stop and relax.
*History:* One day while the stars were right a demonic lizard child was born. That child was Seraph. From the time he was a kid, he was already plenty wicked and cruel. Although he went through a brief hippie phase in high school, but he soon came back to his senses and was evil again.
*Music Likes: *Older metal.
*Music Dislikes:* Rap, christian rock, ICP, most current music.
*Favorite Food:* Small children
*Favorite Drink: *Orange soda
*Favorite Color:* Blue, but he likes black as a close second.
*Clothing:* He usually wears black heavy metal and horror t-shirts along with a pair of jeans.
*Goal:* To be more and more cruel everyday.
*Birthday:* March 3, 1988.


----------



## tomas18 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Name:* Jack Thorn
*Sex*: Male
*Age:* 32 (what? surprised he's not the same age as me?)
*Occupation**: *Leader of a band of criminals called the 'Celtic Demons'
*Species: *Golden Jackal
*Personality: *Very serious. Rarely jokes around, but because of how his attitude is, he doesn't make many friends and it often makes him an enemy to the eyes of others. However, his behaviour is reason why he ends up making crucial mistakes or generally putting him in situations that lead to embarrassing moments.
*Likes: *Guns, competing in illegal fighting arenas, any kind of meat. Has... fetishes.
*Dislikes:* Swords, anything related to the police.
*Physical description: *Brown fur, supposed to be light in color, but due to going weeks without a shower, his fur color has darkened. Has messy hair. His body is toned not only to be stronger, but also to make himself appear more intimidating. He's 5' 10 and weighs 153lbs.
*Attire*: Often wears dark green camo pants, gothic boots, weapon holsters, brown fingerless leather gloves, a black leather vest. Sometimes he may be seen wearing a red coat. Rarely, one might catch him wearing nothing but his classic 'heart' design boxer shorts.
*Strengths*: Physically fit and strong. Very quick on his feet. Though his bark is usually worse than his bite.
*Weakness*: Can't take a joke, especially when he's involved. Usually slow to react.
*Relationships*: Currently in a relation with his girfriend. A skunk named Kaede.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

name:shunkaha
sex:male
age:18
occupation:warrior
species:silver wolf
personality:usally fun loving and happy but since his pack mates abandonded him hes has been depressed and sad and is looking for new freinds
likes:rolling around in the grass wrestiling with his freinds playing games reading and sparing rain sun stars being outdoors
dislikes:being alone
physical description:beautiful silver fur but after months of just lying around its all matted and clumped hes lost pretty much all muscle mass and is fat now and his bright blue eyes will pierce your soul hes 5'7" and about 325 now and huge beatiful wings that shine with every color of the rainbow except when hes mad then his wings turn pitch black and his eyes glow bright red and you dont want to see that he even scares me
attire:blue jeans,leather belt, green shirt, and his fathers soul sword is always by his side
strenghths:used to be strong and fast enough to cut a bolder clean in two with his sword now all he has is his diamond hard fur and peircing howl and his soul sword takes on different shapes depending on how he feeling he also use basic alchemy and high lvl fire lightning and air magick his fur reflects his mood to happy=blue sad=grey angry=blood red and blood rage=pitch black 
weaknesses:is always getting into fights protecting people so people exploit that fact alot slow now and depressed can also be arrogant and can over estamate his ability
relationships: none right now


----------



## Klay (Sep 9, 2009)

*Name:* Klay
*Occupation:*Student
*LIkes:*Video games, History, sleeping, thinking, The internet
*Dislikes: *Effort, prejudice, people who are annoying, people who are overly-stupid without enough personality to compensate for it, slow computers.
*Species:* Husky dog.
*Personality*: Can be annoying at times. Can be more mature than most people he knows when he tries, but usually slightly under the line of maturity. Hyper-active. Intelligent. Lazy.
*Appearance:* What you'd think a normal black and white husky would look like, except with a _slight_ dark-blueish tint were the black would be and purple-pinkish fur where the white would be. Also, large Dark purple paw print on back.
*Clothes: *Dark jeans and a sweatshirt, colors including dark purple, black, dark red, dark blue.
*Favorites:* 
    Food: Italian. Also, almost anything with pasta in it. And chicken. nom nom nom
    Music: Alternative.
    Drink: Red mountain dew game fuel ftw.

Edit: And If I had any artistic ability I'd draw a picture and link to it, but, as you've probably already guessed, I have none.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 9, 2009)

uummm...nevermind.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Sep 10, 2009)

This is meee! (posted before I saw this thread)  <.<  >.>  -_-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1211342#post1211342


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Well... I guess it couldn't hurt to do so.

Name:Yoko Wolf
Age:18
Sex:Male
Species:White Wolf
Height: 5 feet 6 inches
Weight: 130lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White from tip to tail
- Eye color: Gray
Behavior and Personality: Doesn't really like to talk much save for when it is appropriate. Thinks constantly to himself all the time. Tends to stay on the sidelines and watch rather than charge in. usually keeps to himself.

Skills: Always analyzing the current situation before diving inward for action. Excellent hearing as a result of partial vision loss
Weaknesses: Has a hard time not being serious and analytical which usually drives others away. Semi-blind. Can see but what he sees is blurred images. 

Likes: The rain, Milk, Books, and Greenery (Flowers and Trees)
Dislikes: Being told what to do without any given reason, Those who exploit others, and Meat.

History: Born to an average lifestyle and family. Always had a curiosity for knowledge and pursues it with passion. When he was young he became stricken with an illness which very slowly destroys his lifespan and attacks his body. Left home because he couldn't stand being treated "special" due to his illness.


Clothing/Personal Style: Likes to wear sleeveless tops and jeans. Always is wearing his gloves which are engraved with his own memories and a link to his subconscious.
Picture: (look at profile or Avatar.)

Goal: Find some sort of cure for himself along with learning what he can so he can help those who cannot help themselves.
Personal quote: I simply want to believe in what I'm doing.
Birthdate: May 16


Friends: Doesn't have many friends, but is loyal to those worthy of his trust.
Significant other:None


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

ok.. here goes nothin...

name: unknown (read: I haven't decided  )
Age: 26
Sex: Male
Species: Red fox 
Height: Anthro form: 5'11 Feral form: 24" (excluding tail) with tail 39"
Weight: Anthro form: 170lbs Feral Form: 16 lbs

Appearance:
Anthro form: Dark red and black fur intermixed, white underbelly, white paws, tips of ears and tail, green eyes.
Feral form: Same but eyes are yellow. 

Occupation: IT guy

Detail: Spends most of his time in feral form except when interaction with others is required. Tends to be rather territorial but can tolerate familiars and friends. Lives in a small house in the wilderness away form the city, but has to commute every day for his job. 

Dress: doesn't dress when in feral form (no reason to..) but in anthro form generally wears what the situation needs, button down shirts are comfortable. Work requires a formal shirt and tie. 

Goals: The only reason he even takes anthro form at all is because of his intelligence. Being feral for long periods makes him restless. Also a lack of social interaction from "normal" foxes leaves him feeling isolated and alone. His Goals are not clearly defined. If you'd ask he'd probably say "happiness." 

Friends: He has a few close friends, but isn't exactly the life of the party. He tends to stick to himself and have a large personal bubble in social settings. Hes not very talkative unless he gets to know someone.


----------



## Sergei (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmmm...

*Name:Sergei

Sex:Male

Species:Wolf

Height:6'3''


Appearance:
- Hair and fur: darkish red
- Markings: white tipped ears, tail, and paws
- Eye color: Yellow and red
Behavior and Personality-
Loyal, kind, quiet. Can be a smart-butt. Cunning and sarcastic. It has been rumored that he does have a cruel side. He is a happy pessimistic. An optimistic pessimistic. He can be clumsy and is very forgetful.
Skillsyrokinesis

Weaknesses: shyness

Likes: reading, writing, cooking, swimming...(the list goes on)

Dislikes: humanity


Clothing: usually red and gold striped shirt, and dark blue jeans. If not, black jeans and a black trench coat.

Picture: besides icon, I do not have one D:


Favorite food:anything meat

Favorite drink:Tea

Favorite location:Russia (homeland)

Favorite weather:Snow

Favorite colorurple, blue, or red



Favorite person:His wife

Friends:anyone not human

Relations:Married

Enemies:He has one?

Significant other:Mackensie

*


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

*Name:* Kai
*Sex:* M
*Species:* Cat
*Height:* 5' 10"



*Appearance: *Lanky, calico w/ Jill Valentine hair
*Eyes:* Wesker


*Skills:* Wesker powers
*Weakness:* OD
*Likes:* Wesker, my BF(not Wesker),manga, porn, FAF, friends, Uroboros
*Dislikes:* Chris



*Clothes:* Wesker picks them out for me, so...
*Pic:* not yet, sorry (make one for free, anyone?)


*Fav foods:* Ham, SPAGHETTI, Ramen
*Fav drink:* diet Coke
*Fav local:* Japan
*Fav person:* too nice of a person to make a list like that. >.>


----------



## xXLoverOfTheFoxesXx (Aug 12, 2012)

Im new here...so...=^.^=


Name: Vixxen
Age: 15
Occupation: Student in high school
LIkes: music, art, and being alone half the time
Dislikes: ignorance, religion being shoved down my throat...I dont really dislike a lot, other then liars, humanity
Pet peeves: Liars, anything that someone else puts in my face, games killing me, people dissing my music infront of me
Species: Red Fox
Personality: laid back, careing, smart aleck, quiet sometimes, then loud the others, more drawn back, out going to an extent, mostly shy, clumsy, has a mean strick, cunning and has a sense of humor
Weakness: Sweets...(bad memorys...)
Strengths: friends, music
Favorite colors: black, blue and red
Favorite food: Pizza
Favorite drink: milk
Favorite place: my home Maryland
Favorite weather: summer
Clothing: a grey tank top with a bit smaller black one over it, and blue jeans, with a "V" necklace
Enemies:...Several...
Relationship: single
Friends: who ever i get along with...surpisingly i put up with many humans...
Favorite person:...my best guy friend?...hes a wolf furry...or my close two female friends?...ones a wolf furry...the others a fallen angel
Markings: like a normal red fox
Eyes: grey, sometimes blue/grey or green/grey
Height: 5'6 1/2
Birthday: May 5th
Music likes: techno, dubstep, Black Veil Brides, really and rock or screamo emo bands.
Music Dilslikes: Any gospil
Game likes: any action games
Game Dislikes:...little kid games...-.-'
Religion: None
Bio:http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/70279-xXLoverOfTheFoxesXx


----------



## Papa Gator (Aug 19, 2012)

Not exactly a "fur"sona but...

Name: Miles
Sex: Male
Species: American Alligator (if the username didn't give you a hint)
Origin: Miami, Florida
Age: (still thinking about that one)
Height: 6' 3"
Skin Color: Greyish (Cream underside)
Eye Color: Brown
Build: Tall and Slender
Occupation: High School Student

Behavior and Personality: Mostly keeps to himself. Is intelligent, relaxed, optimistic and hates fighting. But beware, he can get violent if he needs to. Usually helpful towards others. Is shy around strangers but very social with friends. Can run very fast for short periods of time and is very stealthy.

Skills: Intelligence, speed, stealth. 
Weaknesses: Has bad eyesight, doesn't like to fight, has little muscle, socially awkward at times.

Likes: The rain, swimming, flying (aircraft), aviation, heat, sports, reading, internet.
Dislikes: Seafood, the cold, inconsiderate douchebags. 


Clothing/Personal Style: Likes polo shirts, hoodies (if in colder areas), shorts and jeans. Wears a watch.

Birthday: January 14th

Friends: Has a few close friends.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 19, 2012)

I really can't be bothered to re-post Earth's details, so...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/122021-My-main-fursona-Earth-the-wolf


----------



## Fisher (Aug 22, 2012)

I suppose it would be a good idea to introduce myself...

Name: Sven, a.k.a. Fisher
Sex: Male
Occupation: General student-y things
Likes: Quiet, rain, melancholy music, playing guitar, writing stories, video games
Dislikes: Bigotry, sunlight, looking at boats, large spiders, unwinnable arguments, spiders in general
Pet peeves: People who half-ass things, it's instead of its, people who spit all the time
Species: Canine
Personality: Calm (mostly), easy going, sarcastic, inquisitive
Weakness: Spies
Strengths: Creativity, subtle genius

Favorite colors: Green, blue
Favorite food: Tacos
Favorite place: Somewhere cool
Favorite weather: Autumn

Clothing: Whatever shirt I can be bothered to put on, silver dog tags
Relationship: Single
Markings: Blue pattern on white fur
Eyes: steel
Height: 6'1
Birthday: In October
Music likes: Melodic Death Metal (Yes that's a real genre), some Alternative, some Classical
Music Dilslikes: most Rap, almost all Pop
Game likes: Mass Effect, as well as anything exciting with a good story/characters
Game Dislikes: Military shooters. They're just so... Blah. MMORPGs. Sadistic crap like Manhunt.
Religion: Pagan


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 22, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/123578-My-fursona-Leon-Silverheart

There, rather not go through that again XD


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm so lazy I don't even want to copy/paste the whole thing...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121310-My-Fursona-Raptros


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 22, 2012)

Name: Timmy Trent
Species: Eastern Chipmunk
Age : 19
Sex : Male 
Height: 4'9''
Birth date : 05/15/1993
Hair: Short, black, and a bit ruffled.
Fur Color : Brown (with white and black stripes)
Eyes : Blue
Patch Color : Dark tannish
Weight: Short and Fat
Sexual Orientation : Bisexual
Personality: Introverted, talks when only approached, but still very distant from others.
Interests + bio
- Knows a lot about recent movies. He doesn't really go out to see one each week. He is very particular in his own judgment to know what movies he wants to see.
- Likes to play video games. Not so much of a hobby compared to his movie watching.
- Read books, plays video games, self gratifies himself and watches movies to relieve stress tensions.
- Besides his introverted social status, he hopes for attention and recognition.
- Has a good memory, which works in a bad and good way: Sometimes remembers stuff he wouldn't like to remember. Good memory helps with his acting major and possible career.
Favorite foods: Pizza, grilled cheese sandwich, burger, ice cream, cookies, brownies, and almost everything chocolate.
Favorite drinks :  Fruit juice, chocolate milk, and water.
Why he has gotten chunky - He believes he can fit some other enticing food in his already full tummy, which he eventually does. He maintains a steady bodyweight, but doesn't care to lose it.
Job - Not Employed
*Pictures -
*Big is Beauty
Pixel Christmas
Reference Sheet
Costumed
Clothed
Butts (NSFW)- more of what I intended for his stature though.
​


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Aug 23, 2012)

*Name:* Sage
*Age:* Unknown. Generally assumed to be a few thousand years old. Appears to be in his mid-late teens.
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Eidolon
*Height:* In reality along the lines of 7'5". Yet, for the sake of appearing normal, 5'4".
*Weight:* Varies.
*Type:* ... Curvy?.
*Appearance; *Here. Albeit slimmer, curvier and not so manly lookin'. Don't forget the twintails either...

*Behavior and Personality:* Intelligent, cynical, neutral, calm, passive, assertive. While he may have these traits, he is also whimsical and childish at times - why be serious if he has to do so whenever he's on duty? Can also seem to be incredibly... dull to people. Brushing them off with a somewhat apathetic expression marring his visage or falling a sleep if they grow too boring for him.

*Skills:* Strong abilities with magic and hand to hand combat. Charismatic. 

*Weaknesses: *Anti-magical barriers, weapons that... hurt. Magic draining rocks and the like. A touch ditzy at times, often getting caught up in his masks and forgetting about his duties and all that jazz.

*Likes:* Books. History. Healing. Sleeping. Not many things that he likes, now that I think about it. Milk is pretty delicious, as are souls. White magic is also a plus. 

*Dislikes:* Being bored. The void. Heroes. Villains. Yunalesca. Hyne. Carbuncle (for some unknown reason they... just don't get along.) People who call him Kitty. Delivering souls to the Farplane/Lifestream what have you.

*History:* Here.
*Clothing/Personal Style: *Shorts. Robes. Sleeveless hoodies. Long sleeved shirts. Satchels... but never shoes?
*Goal:* To keep the balance.
*Profession:* Esper of White Magic
*Personal quotes:*_"My name? Oh, that really isn't important, but everyone calls me Sage for some reason... you can call me that too!"
"Two wandering flames of life and death, contrasting one another yet ultimately keeping the other in balance. Never snuffing the other out, for the sake of keeping itself alive - do you understand? This is how the flow of souls work for the planet... constantly recycling, a dance of life and unlife, rebirth and death that work together in tandem."
"We'll meet again kiddo. In another time, in another place. It doesn't matter how long I'll haf'ta look, I'll find ya again someday! Understand... Beatrice?"_*Theme song:* "Wandering Flames" by Nobou Uemetsu
*Birth date:* March 10th.
*Star sign:* Pisces.

*Favorite food:* Fruits. Chocobo. Fiends.
*Favorite drink:* Water, milk, juices.
*Favorite location:* The Farplane.
*Favorite weather:* Tropical.
*Favorite color:* White, cyan, gray, blacks aaaand greens.

*Least liked food:* Brussels Sprouts. Immature? Incredibly so.
*Least liked drink: *He doesn't really need to drink anything... but prune juice makes him quirk his muzzle.
*Least liked location: *The Void. So icky and full of nothingness.
*Least liked weather*: Thunder storms.

*Favorite person:* Beatrice "Bea" Hadley.
*Least liked person:* Kefka.
*Friends:* Beatrice. Scar. Alicia Davis. Ferin. A whole lot more.
*Relations:* Has a few descendants from his time as a heterosexual.
*Enemies:* Anyone who stands in the way of the universal balance. Kefka. The Void. Etc. Etc.
*Orientation:* Homosexual


----------



## Halceon (Aug 23, 2012)

Made it before I saw this thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118013-My-First-Fursona?highlight=


----------



## ArcticDragonCat (Aug 31, 2012)

Name: Arium
Occupation: Cook
LIkes: Writing, Gaming, Drawing
Dislikes: Ignorance, socializing (Hey I'm trying to get out of the shyness but it's hard!),cooked spinach, the heat (Go figure I live in Arizona).
Pet peeves: People pronouncing words wrong (IDK why, but I love to correct people and I can't help it..). It doesn't bother me if someone types a word wrong only if I hear thems ay it...I'm weird.
Species: Snow Leopard/Dragon hybrid..I guess.
Personality: Arium is shy and doesn't like huge groups of people but is really nice once you get to know her, she kinda has a wacky personality but won't show it if she's not comfortable around you.
Weakness: Talking to people..sigh..
Strengths: Being Herself.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 31, 2012)

*Name:* Caedman
*Occupation: *Emergency Dept. Assistant Manager/RN
*Likes:* Furries! Motorcycles, craft beer (I'm a snob), fursuiting! building things, target shooting, Martial arts, writing, drawing, painting, reading!
*Dislikes: *Know-it-alls that don't know when to shut their yap, body odor in fursuits, the way your clothes smell after dinner at a restaurant, poor driving, entitlement mentalities, drug seekers, people that can't handle their liquor or don't know when to stop drinking..
*Pet Peeves:* grammar Nazi's, incorrectly prepared food, especially special order items (I said medium *rare*, you rabbit!)
*Species: *Panther/Lion... I'm a Pantheon.  
*Personality:* easy to get along with, makes friends easily (as long as you don't fall into one of the above dislike categories), a natural leader. Often takes the lead on projects, wants everyone to pull their own weight. 
*Weakness:* Not patient enough. Can't dance, but I'm gonna try anyway. Easily confused by the many combo options on an Xbox controller.  (see "no patience")
*Strengths:* I'm leading! Now follow, or get out of the way! Eye for detail, stands up to bullies, likes things the way I like them, but can adapt to just about anything.


----------



## thobsidianvixen (Sep 8, 2012)

NAME: Victoria Marisol Kin
OCCUPATION: disciple training in Muay-Thai
LIKES: understanding people, Furry art, Writing, Martial Arts, Sun-bathing, Swimming, being stroked, hugs, high-fives, the moon Brunets, Women  and Coffee lots and lots of Coffee.
DISLIKES: Mud, greasy hair, the smell of pavement, dirty people, people who wear to much perfume/cologne, pretty much human smell in general, thorns, feeling dirty, serious people, gangsters, rap, hip-hop, and onions.
PET PEEVES: Being talked to on the toilet. people who argue with her, people deciding someone with a Fursona thats not the same gender as the person makes them gay. people commenting on her fur. (positively or negatively)
SPECIES: Fox/border Collie
PERSONALITY: Seems depressed when not near people she likes but around people she likes she has a confident fun loving and sorta silly attitude she gets more active the later it gets before eventually crashing (normally at about 4 in the morning) she is very good at getting out of trouble being able to act very cute. shes not a morning Vixen.
WEAKNESS: tends to not know what to do when confronted with paperwork... OCD about her fur if its not perfect she feels ugly. she hates her nose.
STRENGTHS: she is a jack of trades and skilled at almost everything. would protect even her most hated enemy if they were threatened. can stand her ground in a fight better than her size leads on. awesome hair dresser. great cook. polite and sweet to people she hates and likes alike. pretty much knows everything about Monster Hunter


----------



## rnvr (Sep 22, 2012)

*Name:* Kot
*Occupation: *Financial specialist / Accountant
*Likes:* Good movies, Good music, archery, skiiing, firedancing, computer games, photography, much more (also, altruism and making small suprises to people/furries around them)
*Dislikes: *people seeking only for money, fame; people not tolerative; people that knows everything; people that are to egoistic; people that do not know words "sorry, that is my fault", "thank you"
*Species: *Domestic Cat, Turkish Angora
*Personality:* extravertic, talkative, not pro-social, sometimes to serious (and due to that possibly boring), positively thinking, optimistic, seeking adventures and new friends
*Weakness:* too talkative (sometimes interrupt others), sometimes trying to proof his knowledge to much when should remain silent, tend to irritate in specific situations unfortunately; do not like when something goes differently than planned
*Strengths:* strong personality and leadership skills, ability to organize his life and enviroment around, strong planning ability, like to reach targets he established (and is very efficient in doing so), creative
*Artwork:* https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8776891/​


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Name: Lupus Arturius
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Appearance: Tall. Muscular. White and dark gray fur. Hand-made steel armor, painted black and red.
Occupation: Explorer/Bounty Hunter
Weapons: Sword and Bow (Claws if necessary)
Likes: Exploring undiscovered places, socializing.
Dislikes: Dishonorable behavior, destruction of nature, also slightly pyrophobic.
Personality: Usually friendly and docile, unless provoked. Doesn't talk a whole lot; prefers actions over words. Can be impatient or irate under stress. Headstrong.

Not much of an artist, so I don't have any drawings or whatnot of him.


----------



## Tero-the-Shark (Sep 27, 2012)

I am new here but i have had a while to think about my Fursona so here he is!

Name: Tero Neit
Sex: Male
Species: Anthro Tiger Shark
Occupation: Anesthesiologist
Likes: Red meat, Pizza, Scuba Diving (Not cliche), Reading, Gaming and Paintball.
Dislikes: Dolphins, Hippos, Broccoli, Idiots, the Greedy and McDonalds.
Personality: Intelligent, Friendly (Until you wear down his temper), Talkative/ Sarcastic and a bit Violent.
Strengths: Great swimmer, and runner and smart.
Weakness: Hates hot weather, has been known to take things too far, a little talkative, and vegetables make him gag.


----------



## Rhuedog (Sep 30, 2012)

*Name: Rhuedog
Species: Fox
Inspirations: Krystal, Limp Bizkit, ICP, Dane Cook, etc.
Likes: My Little Pony FIM, Krystal, Starfox Adventures, Yoshi, FURRIES!! Making music, rapping, drawing comics.

Whats up?! My names Rhue D o G I love makin music and RP, anything furry style and more ! how r you all?*


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

Name: Fal
Sex: Male
Species: White Snow Dragon (Western style)
Likes: Wolves (have to put it!), math, reading, gaming, science, public stupidity, furries (fursuits ESPECIALLY), and new places
Dislikes: High pitched voices (except squeaks), dancing, break ups (watching them), dark chocolate, and brightly colored frogs (I have good reason!)
Strengths: Intelligent, can endure extreme pain, and has no sense of fear
Weaknesses: Emotional, clumsy, cannot stand warm weather
Personality: Calm, lovey-dovey, spontaneous, open-minded


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2012)

Wall-o-text.


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€NUTRITIONAL FACTSã€€ã€€
â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„
Serving Size: 1ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ 
_________________________________ ã€€ 
Calories 0ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€Calories from Fuzz 0ã€€
â–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒâ–ƒ ã€€
%Daily Value*ã€€ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€ã€€
Total Fuzz 100gã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ 100%
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€ã€€
ã€€ã€€Saturated Fuzz 100gã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€100%ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€ã€€ã€€
ã€€ã€€Trans Fuzzã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
Height 6'3ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€0%
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
Eye Color GRNã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€0%ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
Total Age 24gã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€24%
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”
ã€€ã€€Sex Maleã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ 100%ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”
ã€€ã€€State WA.ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€100% ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
Birthday 4-6-88ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„
Vitamin B 100%ã€€ã€€ã€€Vitamin M 100%
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
Bunny â¤ 100%ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€Mintã€€ã€€ã€€100%
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
*Percent Daily Values are based onã€€
a full Fuzzle diet. Your daily valuesã€€
may be higher depending on your
Fuzzle needs.ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”
INGREDIENTS Whole Fuzz,ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
Reddish Brown Fox, Video Games,
Photoshop CS5, Nintendo, Movies,ã€€
Bunnies, Christianity. ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€
â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”â–”ã€€
CONTAINS: Kindness, Friendship,ã€€ã€€
Creativity.ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 30, 2012)

Its always good to have a nutritious fursona. :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh sure! It's part of a balanced Fuzzle. Remember, never start your day without two scoops of Fuzz.


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 23, 2012)

note: my fursona is a beloved char i use as an icon he has nothing to do with me except for the fact that i love him XD
name: Vasiliy Urmanov
gender: male
age: 23
species: border collie
colors: grey and white fur,brown nose,purple eyes,blond hair,
personality: funny,outgoing, romantic, silly, playful, hyper,immature sometimes,
likes: bright colors,rainbow stuff, body piercings, ear piercings, his boyfriend Alexei, drawing, painting, 
dislikes: racsist people, people who don't believe in morality, people who are predjudace, being criticisized, being insulted or made fun of,


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 23, 2012)

just joined today and i'm really enjoying it thanks for asking XD


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 24, 2012)

Name: Atreyu
Occupation: Sexin this place up
Likes: Sex, food, being lazy... generally being a filthy, disgusting hedonist.
Dislikes: Too many to list.
Pet peeves: See above.
Species: Some incubus demon-thing. Resembles a jackal/magpie hybrid with horns and glowy parts.
Personality: Bad temper, quick to anger. Generally intelligent and witty. Feeds off the tears of small children.
Weakness/Strengths: Dix dix dix. He's got a purty mouth that just won't stop running. 

He has tons of art, but this one's the most accurate (though his pecs look way bigger than they should): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8897344/

I pretty much took all my worst traits imaginable because really, what's the fun in playing up your best traits? We do that in real life, made him physically resemble me in body shape/hair/piercings, added tattoos that a part of me really wants but probably will never get, and created him.
The end.
Text size abuse.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 19, 2012)

name: S'kraaj!
occupation: accountant by day, hitman by night. 
likes: music, hugs, crouching on things. 
dislikes: things that smell bad. 
species: a fox/skunk mixed. a fox with a skunk's stripe and a skunk's tail. 
personality: charisma level=three dog. that is all.
attire: baggy brown cargo jeans. he's too cool for a shirt :33


----------



## Fnoros (Nov 22, 2012)

Name:Fnoros Adirem
Occupation: Student, layabout, hoodlum, enemy of the state
Likes: Freedom, Parkour, Fighting The Power, Videogames, DnD, Art of all kinds, Anything else he read about on Wikipedia that day
Dislikes: Cops, People telling him what to do, work, Capitalism, Authority, classic rock, most other people
Pet Peeves:the phrase "Pet Peeves"
Species: Golden Jackal (Canis Aureus)
Personality: depends on mood
Weaknesses: Laziness, trouble "just getting over" things, inability to shut up about politics/philosophy, indecisiveness, inability to tolerate BS, low pain/disgust tolerance, low self-esteem
Strengths: Strong convictions, intelligence, ability to mediate, easily deals with most emotional problems


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2012)

Name: Darryl "Jett" Blacke
Occupation: Professional athlete
Likes: The 1970's, Basketball, Soul Music, Reading
Dislikes: Negative People, Bigots, Emo, US Foreign Policy 
Species: Wolf
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 199
Favorite food: Cheesesteaks.
Personality: Laid-back and mellow when not playing, hyper-competitive when playing. His use of the expression "you'se guys", "yo", and "wooder" to pronounce "water" indicates where he's from. 
Attire: Usually wears his basketball uniform and team-related clothing, though he loves the fashion of the 1970's.
Personal Quote: "Let Brotherly Love Endure".

So just as some people on FA like to have a fursona whose gender is different than theirs, my fursona's ethnicity is different than mine. Gotta problem with that? Deal with it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

Well he's exactly like me in every way... but he's a bipedal badger person.

Yup.


----------



## Ryoko Tisbury (Nov 23, 2012)

Name: Ryoko
Species: German Shepherd Dog (anthromorphic)
Age:16
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 96 lbs
Likes: Sleeping, surfing the web, hanging out with friends
Dislikes: Anyone who gets on her nerves, being left out
Personality: She is very intelligent and sometimes quiet. She is also pretty athletic and has good running and jumping skills.


----------



## Kazookie (Nov 24, 2012)

*Name:* Duran.
*Species:* Maltese Tiger.
*Likes:* Noodles, the nature, doing fun stuff.
*Dislikes:* Badguys.
*Personality:* Lonely type of guy, maybe a little shy. Keeping away from people he don't know, or people he aren't sure about. New people are okay as long as he knows something about them.
*Weakness:* Underestimating situations.
*Strengths:* His mental and somewhat physical strength.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 26, 2012)

Name: I haven't settled on a name yet
Species: Red Fox
Sex: Male
Occupation: Pilot (high performance planes)/Dragon Rider depending on how I'm feeling
Weapons: Claws, revolver and whatever else he can get his paws on
Appearance: Typical Red Fox, Black tipped ears, usually is wearing a dark brown leather flight jacket


----------



## ShoutenRyuu (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is mine ^^

Name: Leo 
Age: 21
Appearance: Short black fur/ fuzzy tail/ blue eyes
Occupation: hunter/cook
Weapons: Red katana with a dragon stone
Likes: Food, hunting, video games and hanging out with friends
Dislikes: Hates to be bugged while asleep


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, everybody. This is my friend Timothy. I've known him for just a while, but he's a good friend.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet!
SilverBolt (reference art my avvie)
Age:16/17 ish
Female(straight just a bit tomboyish due to the fact she's the only girl in her family after her mom got killed )
Siberian Husky/Wolf hybrid (doesn't like her wild wolf self unless it's to beat on someone or to give her an edge while hunting)
Likes:BOOKS,Snowboarding,Archery,Hunting,Music,Her bf ThunderClap(WIP with the fursona stuff),Howling (also known as singing but whatevs) 
Dislikes:Jerk faced people who think she's sweet and cute CAUSE SHE'S NOT CUTE OR SWEET (well sometimes),people mistaking her for a wolf,people mistaking her for a guy (she's not a guy just a plain girl),
Occupation:Works at the coffee house,reads a crap ton of books
Personality:Fierce,protective of her family,Bookworm,A fighter (think Katniss but with a ton of reading)
Weapon(s) of choice:Bow and Arrows,Claws,Teeth,FISTS OF FURY!!!!!
ummmm I guess that's it


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 2, 2012)

-Name: ZZ Cat
-Age: Not known (Could be well over a thousand years old)
-Species: Liger
-Gender: Male
-Appearance: Long deep-brown mane down to his shoulders and covers his right eye, pale yellow fur
 & distinct 'zee zee' markings under his eyes that run down his upper jaw to his nose.
-Eye color: Glowing emerald-green. Optimized for night operation.
-Temperament: ZZ Cat has a "So f**king what!?' attitude about himself and prides himself on his accomplishments.
-Skills: Guitarist, Composing Artist, Biker and designer.
-Weaknesses: Caffeine drinks (In particular, Monster Import), pie and pretty/shiny things.
-Likes: Playing guitar, going on long distance bike runs, meowing/roaring for no apparent reason.

The list goes on... Care to ask me about it sometime?


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 2, 2012)

I knew that would turn out like crap! I ended up editing it in the end.


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 2, 2012)

Name: Kartan
Occupation: Warlord
Likes: edged weapons, claws, the company of other furs.
Dislikes: the weak, whiney people,child gamers.
Pet peeves: Kids.
Species: Wolf/Husky Hybrid
Personality: Moody,enraged,cheerful(kinda has a personality disorder)
Weakness: female furs.
Strengths: swords.


----------



## Wereling (Dec 3, 2012)

Kartan_Inifinity said:


> Name: Kartan
> Dislikes: the weak, whiney people,child gamers.
> Pet peeves: Kids.
> Species: Wolf/Husky Hybrid
> Weakness: female furs.


Lol these parts made me laugh xD


----------

